# June 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th June 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Zemirah , IVF , 3rd June , 
Ronniesgirl , IUI , 5th June , 
Nik84pnk , ICSI , 5th June , 
Beebot , IUI , 5th June , 
Carmen-Marie , ICSI , 6th June , 
Hopeful201414 , ICSI , 8th June , 
zozo_lou , ICSI , 8th June , 
emma26 , FET , 9th June , 
Patbaz , ICSI , 10th June , 
Vonda , ICSI , 13th June , 
Candy x , ICSI , 18th June , 
TrionaT , FET , 19th June , 
Rachel17 , IVF , 21st June , 
Hilly35 , ICSI , 21st June , 
Kungfupanda , IVF , 23rd June , 
Lilacheva , ICSI , 23rd June , 
ouryear , ICSI , 25th June , 
naddie , FET , 25th June , 
Mona74 , ICSI , 26th June , 
Loulouh79 , IVF , 27th June , 
Poppyseed1 , IUI , 29th June , 
Paula341 , IUI , 30th June , 
Moon fire , IUI , 30th June , 
Rmatz , IVF , 30th June , 
[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## ronniesgirl

Thanks Sharry can I be added my otd is 5th and I had IUI today xx


----------



## Beebot

Hi Sharry x 


Could I please be added ? I had by DIUI tx this afternoon - due to test 5 June 2014. 


Would be lovely to speak to others wishing the next few weeks away


----------



## Beebot

Hi Ronniesgirl x it's been an exciting day for us both - how are you feeling? X


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi Beebot, i'm feeling fine. This is my 2nd cycle and last month I was crampy and bloated but I havent git any of that this time. I don't know if thats good or bad?

How are you feeling?


----------



## Beebot

Hi Ronniesgirl x 

Pleased you feeling ok x I am feeling really restless and know the next few weeks are going to drag - work is busy at the minute which I thought would help distract me but I can't seem to get into it today! Was planning to get out and about this weekend but looks like the sun has decided to have the weekend off! How about you? Do you anything planned? 

I can't really remember how I felt physically after my previous treatments but I don't feel any different today but am taking no change as a good thing  x 

Great to get in touch with you, 
hopefully we can get each other through the next couple of weeks x 

Take care


----------



## ronniesgirl

I am on my way to hotel for a spa break and then its my birthday tomorrow.  Back to work on Monday I'm setting myself little milestones just to get me through. 

Last time I found the first 6 days dragged and then I convinced myself I should be seeing signs so it made the next days drag. I do wish I had a crystal ball though lol


----------



## Beebot

Hi Ronniesgirl 

That's sounds greats x x  have a lovely time and a very   

I think you have the right idea ref the milestones xx I need to think of a few - just getting through the day at work today is def one! Not my most productive of days lol x 

A crystal ball ! Wouldn't it just make this slightly easier xx roll on the 5 June x 

Have fun and take care x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey ladies can I join in - had first ever transfer this morning from FET cycle my fussy ivf was cancelled due to ohss we had one embryo frozen and transferred this morning! OTD is 5th June feels like ages away xx


----------



## Beebot

Hi Rainbowstace x 

How are you feeling? X 5 June does seem like a lifetime away x we can wish the time away together x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi Rainbowstace.,

totally agree it does seem ages away only 13 days to go lol


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi beebot - I'm okay actually not sure how I'm supposed to feel had a bit of cramping hut just been taking it easy today. When was your transfer/IUI ? 

I've got a couple of days off now so just going to chill out then I'll go back to work which will hopefully be a good distraction xx 

Ronniesgirl - mad really cos in normal every day life time goes so quickly!!  Hopefully it will fly by xx


----------



## Beebot

Hi Rainbowstace x

I'm pleased you feeling ok   

I had my iui yesterday, although for some reason it seems ages ago now x


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hi girls can I join you 

Me and my Dh have just had our 1st icsi cycle and I had 2 embies transferred back on Thursday. My OTD is also 5th June! 

I'm still getting cramps but nothing too major. I need to disable google on my phone I'm driving myself crazy ha even things like " can I sleep on my tummy" it's going to be a long couple of weeks! 

We have a week off now so we are going to take it easy and have a few days out and about! 

It's good to know you ladies will be here to keep me sain  

Lots of love and sticky vibes   xxx


----------



## Hopeful201414

Can I join, I have my transfer this morning....I thought I would be full of the joys of spring?! Anyone else felt strange on the day??


----------



## Sarah151181

This 2ww is cruel!!!
Af would have been due today so I think once the wkend has gone and if she stays away I'll feel happier!
Trying to keep positive though and all the feelings I've been getting are bugging me lol are they due to af, pregnancy or drugs, hurry up 1st June!!!!


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies 

Nic - yes google is not great is it! I feel like I am analysing everything I do!! Good to have a few days out though to distract you xx

Hopeful - absolutely I was all smiles during transfer but afterwards I just felt weird can't even describe it I'm the same today I was quite emotional too but that could be the drugs xx 

Sarah - oh bless you not much longer for you now but u bet it will feel like ages!! This is my first transfer and I really don't know what to feel for next two weeks! 

Sticky thoughts to all xxx


----------



## Anguspangus

Hello 

Can I please join?

Had my ET today and OTD is 6 June - 2 embbies on board, 1 at blast and 1 catching up behind it.  Have a little video of them and am hooked on watching them!

Half to me wants to dive under the duvet and come out in 10 days the other half of me has no idea what to do with me!  A bit crampy today, but I am presuming that's too be expected? Just had a week off so return to work on Tuesday - all seems a bit surreal!


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi girls

Well I've had plenty of things keeping me occupied for mt 1st 24 hours of 2ww but back to reality tomorrow so I think it will hit me then.

After my first IUI I was quite sore for a good few days but I'm not feeling like that.  I had a lead follicle at 23mm that time but this time my lead follicle was 16mm do you think this why I'm not getting the cramps?


----------



## Hopeful201414

Thanks rainbowstance, glad you said you were emotional too, I'd done alright until today, had a cry and now feeling half normal again, I'm so blaming the drugs..  Xx

Happy birthday to ronniesgirl.


----------



## ronniesgirl

Thanks hopeful xx


----------



## claire145

Hi girls can I join in too?

I had natural FET with progesterone support on Tuesday, x2 5day blasts on board. OTD is 1st June but will prob end up testing early as no trigger. I've been having cramps on and off since 2dp5dt and today had sore lower back when out for a walk and episode of nausea which has now gone away.

Google is lethal *Nic84pnk* I already know the answers I'm going to get really but still can't keep away!! 

Good luck to all on here


----------



## Beebot

Hey ladies how are you all? X 

It's another day off our countdown  ! 

I'm not sure if it the weather, the drugs or just the fact I've had time to sit and think today but I have felt so tearful all day today. Am planning an early night and hoping for a brighter day all round tomorrow x 

Ronniesgirl - hope you had a lovely birthday and a great time at the spa.  I know we are all different but I've not had any cramping either any my lead follicle is 17 (which fingers xd is a lucky number) - I was a bit tender Thursday but haven't felt any different yet x 

Happy Saturday night to you all and take care x x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Thanks Beebot I had an amazing time at the spa and a wonderful birthday.  I just hope I get a belated gift of a BFP


----------



## ronniesgirl

So I have woken up this morning after a crazy weekend and I've got a little pain in one spot? Is this anything or am I just sending myself nuts??


----------



## Anguspangus

Hi 

ronniesgirl - How are you feeling now did your pain go?

I have felt quite poorly today with cramps, not sure what's going on down there!  I googled cramps and it said can be caused by progesterone so I feel a bit better now.  I know Google is a nightmare - but is too easy to jump on with every twitch! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hopeful201414

I keep having various pains and twinges but I'm putting everything down to wind, lol unless really bad, otherwise I will drive myself insane. I hope everything is ok with you ronniesgirl. 

Welcome Claire145. 

Xx


----------



## emma26

Hi sharry 
Can you please add me to the front page? I'm having ET this Thursday with a 5day blast and otd will be Mon 9th June.
Anyone else doing a FET? This is our 4th try. 2 fresh, 1 FET and now this one. It's slightly medicated, with just estrogen and progesterone support. Using gestone injections this time, as I strongly suspect that I wasn't absorbing it properly whilst using cyclogest. I.have also had an endo scratch. 
Desperately hoping that these changes will make all.of the difference!!!
Just got to hope that our little embryo survives the thaw now....
Good luck to you all and.hope.those of you already on the 2ww are coping!!! 

Emma xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies 

Ronniesgirl - how are you feeling? I've been having twinges and cramps I'm also putting it down to the progestin tm going to try and have a bit more of an active day tomorrow I think. 

Emma - hoping your thaw and transfer go well I know how stressful the run up can be xx 

Hopeful - I think wind is a brill excuse for twinges  think I'm just going to put my twinges down to wind which wouldn't be too much of a shock with this bloody diet! I'm eating more greens than a rabbit xx 

Hope everyone else is well xz


----------



## ronniesgirl

Morning all

I'm feeling ok today the pains went away and I feel pretty normal. I'm back to work today


----------



## Rainbowstace

Ronniesgirl - good to hear you are feeling better! 

Claire - I have also had backache and nausea def putting it down to the drugs xx


----------



## Carmen-Marie

Hello All,

Mind if I join in? First round of ICSI, one blastocyst came on board yesterday and OTD is 6th June. Hope you all had lovely bank holidays and it kept your minds off the wait!

*Sharry* - please could you add me for 6th June. Thanks.

Carmen x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Morning girls, I hope you all had a lovely weekend I was back to work yesterday and the off again today and tomorrow. 
Only another 9 days to wait   not so bad when you have stuff to occupy you which I do not!!


----------



## Hopeful201414

This take it easy lark is doing my head in, Washings mounting up, dog needs a good run and the housework needs doing, now normally I would happily sit back but I want to keep myself busy, I'm even contemplating doing paperwork!  I seem to have an even longer time to wait before OTD 16 days? Is everyone else 14 days?


----------



## ronniesgirl

I did a very very very silly thing today   I bought a pack of 2 first response tests!!


----------



## zozo_lou

Hi,

Could I please be added. Jusg had first cycle of ICSI. 1 x 8 cell embryo transferred on 25/5 and OTD 8th June.

xx


----------



## Sarah151181

I've been naughty, just did a test 9dp5dt my otd is 1st June and it was a bfn, I doubt it will change before Sunday so looks like I'll be drinking the all inclusive cocktails and going on the water slide on holiday in a weeks time


----------



## Anguspangus

Hi sarah, 

Sorry it's a bfn but test again 01.06 just in case your levels aren't quite there yet xxxx  Is such a heartache road xxxxx there's so much support on here if you need us xxxx


----------



## Sarah151181

Thanks  I will test again sat n sun but doubt it will change x


----------



## ronniesgirl

I've woken up with one sore boob! This is usually a sign that AF is on her way but I'm not due her untilbthe 5th which is also otd. Aaaaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh This 2ww drives you mad!!!!


----------



## Hopeful201414

So sorry to hear you've got a bfn Sarah, I've heard of people getting a BFP on OTD, I hope this will be the case for you. 

Zoo-Lou I've got the same test date as you. 

Ronniesgirl- mine have been hurting for days, and feeling pretty full!! 2ww sucks! 

Xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl

I'm starting to think it will be bfn for me again this month.  I normally get sore boobs before AF


----------



## zozo_lou

Hopeful how are you handling the 2ww? Any signs & symptoms of anything happening? 

I'm struggling with positive thoughts for some reason! I just can't help it  

Xx


----------



## emma26

I am so sorry sarah. Keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!

ronniesgirl, stop symptom spotting!! My sister is 5w3days pregnant and has not one symptom yet and even if you do get them, most are similar to AF anyway!!

AFM, they will be thawing our last little blast tomorrow at 8am, we then get a call at 10am to let us know if he has survived the thaw. All being well, Embryo Transfer will take place tomorrow afternoon. Eeeeek. So scared and so excited all at the same time!

xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies can I join in please. I had et this morning and now have 2 blasts on board 

Good luck to us all


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hey girls  

Sarah fingers crossed it changes for you xx got everything crossed for you xx

Anyone else going stir crazy yet? I've been off work since 16th may so I've definitely been taking it easy! Don't mind the being off work but this weather is pants so me and and the Dh haven't been anywhere or done anything! 

1 week almost done 1 more to go 

Hang on in there little spuds  xxxx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Nic84pnk I'm in exactly the same position hun, back to work tomorrow and I'm actually quite glad as I'm beginning to get cabin fever and need something to keep my mind of the 2ww.


----------



## Shotty12

Hi please can I be added to the list.  My OTD is July 7th. I'm 7 DP 3DT FET. Thanks sherry


----------



## Nic84pnk

Sharry can you add me to the front page please  icsi cycle OTD 5th June  xx


----------



## patbaz

Sharry can you please add me to the list my OTD is 10th June 
Thanks


----------



## Hopeful201414

Zoo_lou- I wish I could say I was really positive but That would  be a lie, I've had what I can only describe as some light pink spotting, so not holding out too much hope but at the same time wishing, hoping and praying. I've also come out in an itchy rash on my legs! Not really feeling that sexy right now lol it is really hard to stay positive but it can only help if we do...

Sherry can you add me to the front too please, I've had icsi/imsi and the OTD is 8th June. Thank you. 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful that could be implantation bleed huni try to stay positive x


----------



## Hopeful201414

Yes, I've heard that and fingers are crossed, thanks Patbaz and congratulations on being PUPO. 
Xx


----------



## emma26

Hi

Had 1 fully expanded, hatching blast back this morning!! 
Otd is June 9th!! 

And so the 2ww begins.......

x


----------



## patbaz

Emma good luck huni

Hopeful congrats to you too x


----------



## emma26

Oh I soooo desperately hope so hun.
Thanks so much xx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well with this 2ww can't believe I'm only a week in argh!!! How's everyone feeling? 

Emma - congrats on being PUPO 

Hopeful - fingers crossed it's a show from implantation xx 

Sarah - keeping fingers crossed for you  xx 

Afm - I'm doing okay biut started symptom  spotting a bit  has anyone had what they think could be any symptoms of is it just too early?? 

Xx


----------



## Shotty12

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 8 DP 3dt FET. 
I have a lot of positivity for this being my 3rd cycle, I've been going to accupuncture and found it really helps.  I've also been very lucky as to have 2 weeks off work to chill out and have a bit of 'me' time! 

This evening tho I have had some brownish pinkish spotton and AF like cramping, I'm a little concerned as I never has this with my previous 2 cycles. Maybe it's good I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way ladies, good luck xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya I'm 4dp5dt Icsi can I join you please

At type cramps since et. No implantation spotting yet. I had ohss so dint know if the pains aren't mystupidly swollen ovaries. Silly things 

*patbaz * hello dear. I'm keeping an eye on you!!


----------



## patbaz

Ha ha mrst you are one crafty woman


----------



## emma26

Hi sharry 
Can.you add me to the front page please? Otd 9th June! 
Thanks xx


----------



## Zemirah

Hi ladies! I am 41, DH is 38, and tis is our third IVF cycle using donor eggs. The first was BFN , and the next last Nov was a BFP   with triplets. We lost one at 9 weeks pg, and the others at 11 weeks pg. This is our last and final attempt, we had two 5 day blastocycts transferred on 23rd May, and my blood test is 3rd June. I am a poas addict, so far they are negative...  , but one of the two I took this morning ( 7dp5dt) had an extra faint positive line when I went to throw it out...two hours after testing....I guess its invalid? But it was nice to see.

I am having strong AF symptoms from last night... I hope this journey isn't over!
All the best and buckets of baby dust all round!


----------



## ronniesgirl

Afternoon ladies,
I hope you are all well.  
I'm 8dpiui now and I feel completely bloated.  I really wish I made a diary of how I felt last cycle to see if its the same.


----------



## dancingqueen

Just back from transfer and officially in the 2ww. 

They transferred day 2 because I only got 2 embryos. 2 were immature and another failed to fertilise.

I have 1 x 4 cell thats looking good and 1x 3 cell that looks like its just about to change to 4 cell so they were happy with them. Anyone have any sucess with this? They only wanted a handful of eggs from me as im on the lowest dose due to lots of ohss problems in the past xx


----------



## danibee2k

Hi all,

Had my 1st IUI on Weds 28th.  OTD is 11th June


----------



## Beebot

Hey ladies x hope you are all ok x 


I'm not great at posting on here as I'm never quite sure what to say - but I read the thread regularly and am keeping my fingers crossed fir us all x 


It's June tomorrow!! And whilst I've been wishing the days away til otd Iam feeling really nervous now and am driving myself insane looking for signs (good or bad!).


At least the sun us shining here today so I think a trip out to take our minds off things is in order x 


Enjoy your weekend ladies x x


----------



## patbaz

Beebot I am feeling just like you wish it was otd tomorrow


----------



## ronniesgirl

Beebot and Patbaz I feel like that. I didn't a silly thing and poas last night of course it was BFN


----------



## patbaz

Oh Ronnie that's crap!! When is your otd? Evening POAS are not the best anyway huni


----------



## ronniesgirl

OTD is not until Thursday but was having a horrible hormone filled day so thought I might get some good news


----------



## patbaz

Aww huni Thursday is a whole 6 days away far too early sweetie. So go out and get busy doing something nice like cinema or window shopping or a nice pub lunch. Staying busy is the best way


----------



## zozo_lou

Ronniesgirl I did exactly the same this morning, my OTD isn't until Sun & of course my result was negative too! I don't know why I did it because I knew it would be negative...do u keep convincing yourself it's now going to be negative on OTD? That's what I'm doing!

This 2ww is a bugger!! 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Zozolou at least now you know your trigger shot is out of your system  your otd is miles away yet x


----------



## zozo_lou

Yeah I guess that's a good thing that trigger shot is out! I know it's ages away yet  just need to hang in there & wait now to c what happens! Seen lots of ppl who tested early, got negative & then had BFP on OTD so fingers crossed for all of us!  

Xx


----------



## emma26

Hi,
Hope everyone is coping with this darned 2ww!!! 
Just a quick question for all the ivf/icsi/fet ladies....
Has anyone moved from using cyclogest in previous cycles to gestone injections, or equivalent?
I changed as we felt that the progesterone wasn't absorbing properly with the pessaries. On previous cycles, I have always felt crampy and bloated and I've always assumed that it's the embryo causing it. However, in this cycle, my first on gestone, I don't have any of the above. It's making me nervous as it doesn't feel like the kind of cycle that I'm used to. Although, my past cycles have all failed, so I'm not going to dwell too much on it, I'm just really curious if anyone else has experienced this
Thanks
Em x


----------



## patbaz

Sorry Emma I have only ever used cyclogest pesseries or crininone gels. Lovely stuff . Can you get your progesterone levels checked by your clinic??


----------



## ronniesgirl

I was having a rough day yesterday patbaz and just wanted something.  ZoZo-Lou yes you're right I'm convinced it will fail again. I get one more unmedicated cycle after this and then move on to medicated. I really just wanted to do it myself.


----------



## emma26

Thanks patbaz, but my clinic don't test progesterone levels during a cycle.
I'm sure the progesterone is working though, because I have sore breasts and never got that on cyclogest....
The more I think about it, I'm assuming that it was probably the pessaries that caused bloating and cramps due to using them rectally....??!


----------



## patbaz

Ronnie life deals us pretty crappy hands at times and we can either let it break us or fight back. What all of us on here are doing is fighting back. Every time we get knocked down we get right back up again. So stay positive sweetie you have a long way to go til Thursday xx


----------



## Beebot

Hey ladies x x 


Ronniesgirl and Zozo - don't be disheartened there is every chance it could be a Bfp on your Otd - we still have quite a few days to go xx   


Patbaz x x you are so right x x


----------



## emma26

Well said patbaz!!! 
x


----------



## Zemirah

Emma,  I do cyclogest rectally twice daily and gestone injection on Tuesday and Friday.  

UPDATE:
Today's 8dp5dt, I have been doing hpts.... I can't help it  I did two yesterday and three today. I have three very faint positives and two totally negative. Yesterday's are both faint positives, today's FMU negative and SMU very faint positive.   . Totally confused!


----------



## zozo_lou

Thanks everyone! 

Determined not to do anymore hpt's until OTD or close to it! 

Fingers crossed for everyone on here.

Sharry - could I please be added to the front of this thread. ICSI OTD 8th June

Xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Can I just sleep until Thursday? ?


----------



## Rainbowstace

Right there with you Ronniesgirl!! Such a crazy journey isn't it I don't links if I'm coming or going 😃 xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

I just keep thinking is it something I'm doing wrong


----------



## Beebot

Ronniesgirl x x Sending you hugs  stay positive x x 

Rainbowstance - Iam the same can't sit for long and can concentrate on anything! X


----------



## emma26

Zemirah, when I got my bfp, over the course of 4 days, I had 4-5 positives and at least 3 negatives if I remember correctly. By otd, I was getting super strong positives!!
I know I lost in the end, but that has nothing to do with the results at that time....
If you ask me, it's looking very good for you hun!!!! 
Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hi ladies  

Help!! I'm freaking out  when I'm going to the loo I have a brownish discharge and I'm scared this is the beginning of the end  this is normally how my af starts!!

It only started at lunch today but has been there every time I've been to the loo since! Is this normal? Good? Bad?? 
I've been to a friends wedding all day so I've kept it to myself and put on a brave face but I feel like I'm about to explode 

Has anyone else had this during their 2ww?? My OTD is not until Thursday I don't know how I'll make it that far if it keeps up

Xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Nic don't panic. If it's brown then it's old blood possibly implantation bleed? You poor love being out at a wedding. I hope you're ok xx


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hi pat  

Thank you for the reply xx I've been googlinjbg like crazy since I got home lol a lot of posts are saying the same about old blood. Fingers crossed for Thursday! Just have to stay positive I guess xxx


----------



## patbaz

Just looking at your dates implantation bleed seems about right. Stay calm huni xx


----------



## scottsmrs

Not sure if I can be added or not, We have a wonderful surrogate we have just finished our first month of inseminations, OTD is 14th June.


----------



## xclaireabellex

Hi ladies, can I join? I need some postivity I took 2 test yesterday and both came back Bfn at 8dp3dt, I'm so upset just don't see how it can change when lots of women get postives and some earlier than this. Also I had a bit of spotting on 7dp3dt so I think my af is waiting to show as getting lots of cramping and backache. I spoke to the clinic and they have upped my dose of cyclogest   sorry for going on


----------



## Shotty12

Morning ladies I just need some advice please. I'm 11 dp3dt of a icsi fet. I've just had a BFP!!! I'm Still in shock I think. Could it be false 

Claireabelle,  try to stay positive. Is 8 dp3dt not a bit early?? My OTD is not till 7 June and I'm 11dp 3dt today and I think today is the earliest a pregnancy can be detected.  Try to relax and wait a couple of days 

Sending lots of positive thought to everyone xx


----------



## Carmen-Marie

Hello All and welcome other newbies,

Claireabelle - hang on in there. I think it is too early. Those levels won't be high enough for a BFP yet, so worry not.

Shotty - congratulations! This is my first cycle so I'm no expert but I think that may be the first day of it being high enough to detect. My opinion is based on this - http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Nic84pnk - How are you feeling this morn? 

Ronniesgirl - I hope that you are feeling bit better this morning  and have found something fun to keep your mind occupied. I love your idea of sleeping until OTD!

AFM - I am one 6dp5dt and have woken up to some very light red watery (almost) spotting . I went into google overdrive ... After reading 10billion theories, it remains a waiting game... Also have an upset stomach and bad headache so think I will go back to sleep and try to wake up feeling brighter and forget my first attempt at today !

Patbaz and MrsC - we meet again! Lovely to see your familiar names on here and hope you are getting on ok   x

/links


----------



## xclaireabellex

I'm trying to but it's hard to staypostive I regret taking one now...... Shifty that definitely sounds like a good sign congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## xclaireabellex

Sorry Shotty lol hate predictive txt. 

I had spotting too I think it's quite common x


----------



## Doglover-17

Can I join in? I get my bloods taken on 6th June. PGD, ICSI. 5 day blastocyst on board.

Currently have one tender/heavy boob, other not too bad. A little bit of cramping but ? Due to crinone? Also on fragmin as my oestrodial level was 12,000 pre egg recovery but from what I've read fragmin could help things along? Any body else in the same boat as me? I'm new to this site.


----------



## Carmen-Marie

I know claireabelle   , it is hard to stay positive sometimes and I am finding this morning one of those times too. On the plus side though, you still have just as much chance as getting a BFP as you did before that test - so there is still lots of hope   x


----------



## Mrst83

*shotty* I think your on to a winner there too!


----------



## xclaireabellex

Thanks Carmen-Marie this 2ww is by far the hardest part it literally drives u insanse I keep checking the test I done hoping they wud change lol think I'm going crazy ....big hugs xx


----------



## Nic84pnk

Morning girls  

How we don't go crazy during this 2ww I don't know! 😳😳

Well it's still here this morning but as Pat, and google, I trust Pat more lol it's brown so it's old! Could be off anything from et to implantation! 

The sun is shinning here today and it's my first day back at work tomorrow so I'm going to get my Dh to take me out for the day! Take my mind of things a bit hopefully  xxx

Shotty12 congrats on the BFP   fingers crossed for you xx

Xxxxx


----------



## Shotty12

Thank you for all your support guys!!!  

I've rang my hospital and they said it all sounds positive but to still wait till OTD on June 7th and keep taking my meds. 

Carmen, that's where I got my info from too, that's why I waited till today. 
I was confused and concerned that it hadn't worked cause I keep getting AF like pains, and still have now. 
Apparently roughly 90% of women turn out to to get a BFP with the AF like symptoms. 
I had pinkish brownish spotting on day 8 (implantation bleeding).  So keep positive everyone, this is my 3rdcycle and I never thought it would happen , 3rd time lucky 🍀.


----------



## Mrst83

I was feeling terroble Friday I was so negative as I didn't feel anything all day just felt numb about it all. Yesterday was much better if got af type pains little spotting and headaches so crossing all fingers and toes now . I still haven't bought any tests so I can't be tempted. *patbaz* I may stay off the forum for a few days. Dont to testing early on my now though.


----------



## patbaz

Don't worry mrst my dh is watching me like a hawk and anyway I would only do a test if I felt it was gonna be positive and at the mo I feel nothing so I want to stay in my bubble x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Please stay positive claireabelle - it's prob just too early to test on a FET cycle it I have read it can take an added day for implantation so  really hgc would only just start being released about now and won't be at levels to be picked up until about day 11.  Weirdly just read your bio and we are in exact same position I had my first cycle cancelled due to ohss and only one of our embryos survived! We had transfer on same day and OTD is same I'm taking it that it's one of those weird signs and is therefore a positive thing!!! 😃 

Ronniesgirl - don't beat yourself up about things I know it's hard I'm going the same you analyse everything you are doing to see if you could be doing something different. I'm finding the zita west relaxation really helpful I downloaded it from I tunes even if it doesn't result in a BFP I know it has helped me relax during this emotional 2ww. 

Shotty  congrats I agree I have read that day 11 is first day likely to get positive xx 

Beebot - I know it's crazy I am definitely more distracted when I am  at work hopefully next four days will fly past! 

😃


----------



## xclaireabellex

Rainbowstace- I am keeping my fingers crossed but sounds really negative but can't imagine me getting a postive seems too impossible to believe lol.....although that's definitely a sign that our cycles have been the same lets hope we get our much deserved bfp together....have you been getting any symptoms?? I felt I had a lot last week but not so much now apart from cramping, spotting on 7dpt and having a weird taste in my mouth x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Claireabelle - yes I know what you mean about not being able to imagine it I'm completely the same I think I'm worse be used first transfer wS cancelled completely without warning so now I just expect the worst. I was the same when we were waiting for the call to see if our emby had survived the thaw I kept saying to DW I just can't imagine them saying it's good news but they did!!  Definitely hoping for BFP together bit like you although I can't imagine seeing a positive test it doesn't mean it won't happen 😃 xx I'm not sure about symptoms I've had cramping since transfer but seems to have settled a little bit, I haven't had  any spotting though which I find strange . I think my smell is more heightened, I'm definitely tired more (which could be the stress) and I am definitely going to the toilet more I'm
Even getting up through the night to go which is unlike me . It's just so hard isn't it to work out what symptoms could really be signs of BFP! Xx


----------



## xclaireabellex

Rainbowstace- it is hard to tell which is a real sign and which is the medication, I think if I think about a symptom long enough I make it happen lol think most are in my head......just noticed your at lwc too, which branch?? I'm at the Darlington one, how weird x


----------



## cmccross

New to this site and trying to survive the 2ww! I am 6dp5dt - been having AF cramps the last 3 days, sore breasts and funny taste in mouth which started 2 days ago. Also got strange pulling sensation like a stitch on one side when trying on some shoes yesterday. Keep telling myself this could all just be the cyclogest.

This is my first ever cycle and have 2 embies on board. One was a 5AA and the other a 5BB I think. To make it worse, DH is away for a few days so home alone driving myself crazy with symptom spotting!

Trying to stay strong and not test until 7th June.


----------



## patbaz

Cmccross sounds good to me especially the funny taste. Good luck huni x


----------



## cmccross

Thanks Patbaz, sending positive BFP vibes your way too x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Afternoon all mind you have been busy while I have been working  

1dpiui  only 4 very longs days to go. I have got extremely sore boobs to the point I nearly decked DH last night when he touched them


----------



## Zemirah

Thank you for the encouragement Emma.  

Ladies, my OTD is tmrw. My clinic is a four hour drive away. I'm not sure what I'm feeling. I did two hpt this morning,  both negative. Suddenly after all symptoms disappeared at 7dp5dt,  today 10dp5dt I have tons of creamy white cm, headache, foul mood painful nips, and cramping. I haven't totally given up. I have one more hpt remaining for tmrw before I begin my drive. This brand has been giving me super faint positives that only a well experienced hawk eyed poas addict can see. (Todays brands have been negative all thru.) I want to see that tmrw morning to keep my mind positive. 

Lots of baby dust to you all...I hope to be back here tmrw with a positive beta!


----------



## patbaz

Zemirah I hope that hints improve before tomorrow. It seems  dry early for otd huni my clinic doesn't allow test until 18 days past ec or 13dp5dt so a faint positive could well be a positive. Is your clinic doing blood test to confirm?


----------



## Zemirah

My clinic will be doing a blood test. Right now its hard to know what to put down to progesterone or symptoms.


----------



## patbaz

Keep your chin up huni a positive feint or strong is still a positive x


----------



## danibee2k

I can't believe how crazy the 2ww makes you, I really didn't expect to be like this! OTD is a loonnggg way away....lol! 
Sharry please can you add me to the front screen, IUI with OTD of 11th June

Thanks


----------



## patbaz

Welcome to the madness danibee x


----------



## zozo_lou

Did another hpt this morning & got a BFN! 

Anyone else got to this stage & then got a BFP? Have read lots of forums where people have got their BFP before 8dp3dt? 

I've got lots of symptoms like sore boobs (REALLY painful at times), tired, occasional nausea, hungry & cramping but not like AF cramps - hard to explain what they feel like! 

Any info appreciated  

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Zozo you have tested way too early huni.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0


----------



## zozo_lou

Hi patbaz,

Yeah I knew I tested early but because I read so many reviews that said they had tested as early (and earlier) & got BFP I was hopeful that maybe I would too! 

I just need to not but anymore hpt's & just keep going! 

This 2ww drives u absolutely insane doesnt it? How are you coping? When's your OTD?

Xx


----------



## Leona76

Hi ladies,

Checking in @ 4dp3dt (fresh Ivf cycle no 3) 
Never had a BFP... Always told my ovaries produce crappy eggs..  
This time around was not much different. Out of 10 ova, 6 fertilised, quality were Bs and Cs. Transferred all six on 29th May OTD 12th June. 

Im ing for us all...HAPPY THOUGHT Should this work, we'll ALL be due on or around Valentines Day!!!


----------



## Rainbowstace

Hey ladies hope everyone is okay on this rubbish Monday! 

Claireabelle - yep I'm at darlington how weird!! 

Today is actually going pretty quick working day almost done then two more until OTD keeping busy busy although I feel exhausted!! 

😃


----------



## danibee2k

Thanks patbaz! I'm finally able to unterstand and sympathise with my wife (she carried our son) about how crazy she was on her 2wws! haha!


----------



## patbaz

Ha ha now it's payback??


----------



## danibee2k

haha something like that! Either she's going to be really understanding, or I'll get told that she did it so I just need to man up!


----------



## Sparkle_

Hey ladies can I join? 

My otd is 15th June ( icsi ) 

2 blasts on board! Please stick xxx

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## patbaz

Zozo step away from pee sticks !!! My otd not until the 10 th  soooo far away


----------



## Shotty12

Afternoon ladies!! 
I'm 12dp 3dt and I took another HPT this morning and it was BFP again! My 2nd one now. I'm going to test every morning till OTD on Saturday. Crazy I know!!!  

Welcome sparkle sending lots of positive thought your way, and everyone else too, fingers crossed   

Can anyone offer advice on this please, I've been having accupuncture and booked in for a session tomorrow and not sure to carry on now I've had a BFP? 

Thank you


----------



## hollywood130

Hi ladies! Can I join? I've started the dreaded 2ww, on my 3rd cycle of OI with tsi, using Gonal F & Ovitrelle, took Ovitrelle on Friday so was due to ovulate testerday. Have 3 follicles on the right, 1x15, 1x17 and 1x19 so they told me I'm at risk of triplets! 1 more cycle after this one before going to IVF so I'm keeping everything crossed. Got pains low down today and got CM. 
Good Luck to you all


----------



## patbaz

Snotty congrats huni xx


----------



## Shotty12

Thank you patbaz, I just   It stays this way! 

Welcome Hollywood, I will keep everything crossed for you and wish you all the luck in the world 🍀. I'm unsure of all your terminology but all sounds promising. I've had AF like pains since transfer and still getting them now. Apparently AF pains are very similar to pregnancy pained and difficult to tell them apart  

🍀👶🍀


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hi girls 

Shotty congrats on your BFP   

Hollywood welcome and good luck  fingers crossed and sticky vibes to you xx

Pat how you doing hunni xx has the 2ww craziness set in yet lol xx

Afm my brownish discharge is still kicking about, this morning I had a "splodge" of deep brown stuff and af crampy style pains so I was in floods of tears but by lunch time the cramps had gone and so had the bd! 

I'm so confused and emotional I don't know how I'm going to stop myself poas before my OTD on Thursday! 

I had 2 embies put back in its horrible to even think this never mind post it but do you think 1 lil un might not have made it but 1 has??   

Ah ladies this 2ww feels like 2 years at the min xxx

Lots of love and luck with stickiness xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Nic I hear you but I know you can hold out til Thursday. Brown blood is old blood so as long as it's not red you are still in the game so to speak. I am slowly going nuts. I really have no symptoms at all. I am goes though that I am at work because it a keeping me busy but pip and squeak are on my mind 24/7


----------



## Nic84pnk

I've not had really symptoms apart from the odd cramps here and there. Only the past few days have been a pain in the toosh! 

I've spoke to Dh and he says no poas so he will keep me on the straight and narrow  

It was my first day back at work today it's been a long day! 1 down 2 more to go  

Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

My dh is like the POAS police. He told me he will even check the bins lol


----------



## ronniesgirl

Morning girls I hope you are all surving this awful 2ww I had a horrible horrible day yesterday never been so hormonal I hope its a good sign   I find out in 2 days I guess.

Rainbowstace I'm not too far from you I'm at the centre for life in Newcastle


----------



## emma26

ronniesgirl, I too am an emotional wreck. Saw an old man being taken in an ambulance, from tesco, yesterday. he was on his own. I cried like a baby!!
This morning, my incompetent team, who are at an event on my behalf, keep ringing with ridiculous non existent problems. After my outburst during the last call, I doubt that they will phone again....

To top all of that, I have woken feeling convinced that it hasn't worked, so a bad day all round so far!!!

x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Aahh Emma26 some people just don't get the fact that other people have stuff going on do they??

One of my colleagues was having her daily winge yesterday (in a bad marriage but refuses to get out because she "loves" him) also loves to blame problems on the department on everyone other than herself!! And I just about lost it!! Only good thing about yesterday was a manager whom was moved to another branch whom I happen to have a crush on was brought back for 4 hours to help out and he gave me a hug twice. I'm not a huggy person but make an exception for him and DH


----------



## emma26

Hahaha, that's brilliant. Really made me smile!!!!

I have a meeting with my boos in 20mins. He is going to have a real shock, cos all I am going to do is moan. i am usually as cool as a cucumber... ;-)

x


----------



## ronniesgirl

I'm not back until Thursday so if it BFN they better be gentle and if its BFP then I won't give a monkeys what anyone says or does lol


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks for the welcome Shotty12 &Nic84, congrats on your BFP Shotty

Nic the 2ww is terrible, so so hard to keep it together for it! Who knew 14 days was so long!

Emma hope it all works out for you, it’s just one of those days, put your feet up for the eve with a nice cup of tea! I always find tea makes me feel better!! It’s worth a shot

Best of luck for this week girls! I won’t be testing for what feels like ages! I’m only 3dpo, due to test on the 17th which is actually more than 2weeks! So 2 weeks from today, hope I make it as far as testing, didn’t on the last 2 cycles


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies,

Although i'm not in my 2ww just yet (I'm triggering at 8pm tonight and having IUI on Thursday morning), I wanted to drop in and see how everyone was doing? Are you surviving these hellish 2 weeks?

*Sharry*, could you add me to the front page please? OTD 17 June.

xxx


----------



## Zemirah

Hi ladies,  I had my beta today...  I am taking a moment to regroup and then dive right back in.


----------



## patbaz

Zemirah    so sorry huni x


----------



## Shotty12

Afternoon ladies,

I'm so sorry zemirah  . I think the best thing to do is to dive right back in. I did after my bfn in dec. try not to dwell on things, onwards and upwards!!!  

I'm 13dp 3dt today, been having BFP all week so I'm hoping and   It stays this way till my OTD on sat witch will be 18 days since FET. 

Daisychain, 🍀 with your 2ww try to relax. I tested a week early, although it's prob not the best idea I've ever had cause you still worry it's going to change and drives you   Crazy!!! 

Xxx


----------



## zozo_lou

Sorry to hear of your BFP Zemirah!  

Fingers & toes crossed for you the next cycle you get your BFP! 

Xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Grrr! iPhone auto correct! Sorry to hear of your BFN! 

Xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

So sorry Zemirah  I think you do right getting straight back on it


----------



## emma26

So sorry Zemirah. Agree with the girls re.diving right back in. I had.a failed FET in march and we just went for it
If this one fails again, we will.go with a fresh cycle asap!!
Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## cmccross

Sorry to hear that Zemirah - I agree with the others on here def get straight back on it and hope you get your BFP next time.

It's been an eventful couple of days. Got very bloated stomach on Sunday which kept me awake half the night - just couldn't get comfortable. Next day went to work and called clinic who booked me in for scan and beta. Scan has showed I have moderate ohss but beta showed I have a BFP! All this whilst DH is away on holiday.

Very excited and a little scared as in quite a bit of discomfort. Have asked DH to come home early as if it gets worse they may need me to go to hospital.

Anyone else have experience of ohss and how to get rid of it? I look about 5 mts preg already


----------



## Rainbowstace

Congrats ladies on BFPs , really sorry zemirah on your bfn sending love xx 

Cmcross  - my last cycle was cancelled due to ohss I was told to relax rage it easy and drink lots  but obvs I didn't have BFP as well xx 

Ladies - I need advice! Help lol'  I'm wanting to crack OTD is Thursday don't know how much longer I can wait!! I have to go to work Thursday and trying to convince my DW best to test tomorrow evening when we are home together relaxed rather than just before work - it would be night before OTD and wouldn't be first wee of the morning - what does everyone think?? Really need sone advice xx


----------



## patbaz

Rainbow do what you feel is right bi think that we need support regardless of outcome sweetie so follow your heart x


----------



## emma26

I would do it Rainbow!! Do what is right for you hun!!!

Big congrats on the BFP's!! Woopey 

x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Thanks ladies - going to get a spare test and see how tomorrow goes just arranged to go out for tea tomorrow night so if that distracts is enough might wait but I will see if I feel like this so testing tomorrow xxx 

😃🌈😃


----------



## ronniesgirl

I did another test last night and bfn AF will be here tomorrow morning when I wake up I just know it!!


----------



## patbaz

Ronniesgirl when is your OTD? Plus doing hpt without  1st morning urine can give a negative result


----------



## ronniesgirl

Otd is tomorrow. I was aware that you can get a negative result later in the day but with all the AF symptoms I'm having I think I already know the answer.


----------



## patbaz

I am rooting for you huni xx


----------



## hollywood130

Hi Daisychain, hope your doing ok, the 2ww is a nightmare! I’m due to test on the 17th also if I make it that far, fingers crossed I do!
Zemirah – so sorry you got a BFN, it’s never easy, but as Shotty said onwards and upwards, it will happen! 

Fingers crossed for you Shotty but it does definitely sound like congrats are in order!

Cmccross congrats hun that’s great news, can’t help with the ohss though, good luck with it all

Rainbow – do whatever you feel is right!

Ronniesgirl – really sorry to hear that, hope your doing ok x

I'm EXHAUSTED the past few days guys like really tired, do any of you experience this, I'm putting the blame on the trigger shots but is that what it is? I am so tired wven though I'm getting 8 hours and I have zero motivation... used to be so active but now it's so hard to get off my ass... I'm only 3dpo, help!


----------



## emma26

Got everything crossed that it changes for you ronniesgirl xxx


----------



## Daisychain79

Morning ladies..

Shotty12, my fingers and toes are crossed for you for Sat! This is your 3rd IVF cycle, no?

Zemirah, I am so sorry... Please be kind to yourself. This is such a terrible process, but your time is coming..

Hollywood130 - oooh a testing day partner! YAY! That said, I hope i make it that far too.. AF arrived 10dpuiu last time, so i'm nervous that anything can happen before OTD. Are you going to test at home? 

Cmccross, how are you feeling? I had mild OHSS in Feb and it's a pain I cannot describe, and mine wasn't even serious enough to be hospitalized. 

Ronniesgirl and Rainbowstace - any updates? Sending you lots of       

xxx


----------



## Zemirah

Thank you for all your kind words ladies.. I am going to go straight back in, but probably at a different clinic. I have major concerns about some stuff at current clinic, and I am not very sure if I want to try again there. The doctors and staff are quite nice, but I am just not very sure of some of the procedures...and that this was my third ET with them, and I felt treated like a "regular".
Well, I am waiting for AF as i make a booking at another clinic. I think familiarity isn't always a good thing.  

 Hugs all round...and all the best ladies. I will still be here.. hoping for a ET again soon, and hopefully a BFP this time!


----------



## sassy2

Hey ladies, 

Can I join please, my OTD is saturday 7th June.  I am not really having many symptoms but this is our second try at IVF.  First time none of our eggs made it to day5. This time, 4 eggs fertilised, 2 stopped developing by day 3.  Hospital decided to put 1 embryo in on day 3 and see if the last one made it to freeze. The last one didnt make it. I am feeling like the one inside may have deteriorated too as we have never had an embryo make it to day5 but, fingers crossed. I will know one way or the other on saturday. I hope it works as saturday is my wedding anniversary and I would love it to be the day I found out I am pregnant.

Good luck to all you ladies.xxx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck sassy x


----------



## Sunshinesmiles

Hi - I've only just joined FF today and in my 2 ww.  I'm 6dp5dt from a FET with 2 embryos transferred.  Would like some advice really.  I started bleeding yesterday (same day AF was due), started dark brown and moved to watery pink/red with 1 clot (sorry tmi)..  I think it's too much for implantation bleeding and my HUGE worry is that my last IVF did exactly the same thing and I ended up with an ectopic and my right fallopian tube removed.  Surely this can't happen again? Well I know it can but the doctor said the chances of it happening last time were less than 1%.  I think I just feel totally deflated especially as we did have 5 frosties but the first 2 didn't survive this defrost (again unusual and doctor said they have a 98% survival rate).... so we only have one frostie left.
Anyway, my question is..... do you think there is hope?  I know it's too early to test - I have to wait until sunday and it just feels like sooooo long to wait. 

Is bleeding so early common? I guess bleeding is never good - I'm hanging on to the hope that maybe one is hanging on in there. x


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi sunshinesmiles I really don't know anything about IVF, bleeding or ectopics but wanted to say welcome xx


----------



## emma26

Don't panic too much sunshinesmiles, I have heard plenty of similar stories that turned out positive!!
There could be a number of reasons causing it hun and my clinic have actually told me that spotting/light bleeding is more common with FET... 

Have you spoken to your clinic?? If not, I would definitely call them today. Do it asap. They will probably increase your progesterone dosage or something!

Good luck and keep us posted on how you get on! I am also 6dp5dt and OTD is Monday 9th. Testing on friday though!!! 

     for us all

x


----------



## capric1977

Hi - I too have just joined here today. I have been lurking for a few weeks though as I have found this site so helpful.

I am currently on my first ICSI and in the 2WW, OTD Friday 6th. I tested with a first response yesterday at 10dp5dt and I got a BPN. Not holding out much hope of that changing now. I will test again tomorrow and on OTD on Friday and in the meantime pray for a miracle.

Yesterday and today I have been having awful cramps and have been on toilet watch ever since. Still no sign of AF so its not over yet.

I have read some stories of a BPN turning into a BFP but I suppose the chances are very slim.

I am resigned to a failed cycle but at least its only our first and I will get back on the horse again after a few months.............


----------



## patbaz

Sunshine I agree with what Emma said in all my FET I had something similar even with the one I got pg with so ring clinic as they may want to up your progesterone. Don't allow a nurse to fob you off either make sure you ask to speak to a dr or consultant x


----------



## patbaz

Capric when was your ec ? You have to be at least 14 days from ec for any sort of BFP to show up huni even at that it's considered early my clinic won't let me test until 18 days past ec. Stay strong huni xx


----------



## Shotty12

Welcome newbies!! 
Very busy on here today. 

Thanks daisychain, yeah it's my 3rd cycle. And by far the  easiest!! I took a Totaly different approach this time  No stress, chilled out and tok up Accupuncture and I swear that has helped!!! 

Hi sunshinesmiles, try to stay positive, I had dark brown pinkish spotting on day 8dp3dt and again yesterday witch was day 13. I got another BFP this morning. I really think a positive mind helps!! It's not over yet.   I keep everything crossed for you 🍀. 

I wish everyone here all the luck in the world xxxxxx


----------



## sassy2

Congrats Shotty, what a great result.  

I feel like my AF about to start but not due till around the 9th which is odd. I dont have any cramps it is just a feeling I have. I had a sharp pain in my tummy this morning but only lasted for a few seconds then it was gone. I am 10dp3dt. Nerves are really kicking in now.

xx


----------



## Doglover-17

Hi again ladies, so my OTD is Friday however I caved and did a first response test and got a fairly strong BFP!!! So happy! 
At the back of my mind though I am worrying if my ovitrelle injection has had any effect on the test and given me a false positive. I had my ovitrelle on 23rd May so 2 weeks ago - is this enough time for it to get out my system? I really hope so as I just had a little cry.


----------



## Zemirah

I got in touch with the other clinic and the doc said to go on day 2 of my AF.  
My previous clinic didn't test progesterone etc before the process...everyone more or less got the same med.  I have been told the new clinic will run some tests. What should I expect? ( I've never been told to come in on day 2 before, just to start progynova on day 2.)


----------



## patbaz

Zemirah they will do your AMH your oestrogen your fsh your progesterone and other things I can't remember. It's good that they are paying attention sweetie. Ask them to write down what tests they are doing for you so you know what they are looking for. 

Doglover congrats on your BFP sweetie trigger shot should be out of your system by now


----------



## capric1977

Patbaz, my EC was 19th May so I tested 15 days after EC and got a BPN. Just hope I was a late implanter and the HCG hadn't entered my bloodstream yet.

Have to have a PMA until proven otherwise.

Only 2 days to go until my OTD, if I make it that far as I am still getting cramps so the witch could show up at any stage.

Its my first 2WW and has definitely been the toughest part so far.


----------



## patbaz

I agree capric I find 2ww the hardest part every time I go through tx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Wow you have all been busy today!! Sorry no personals as trying to keep myself distracted tonight. Went and bought some extra tests ready for OTD tomorrow! Good luck to all you other ladies testing tomorrow xx 

🌈😃🌈


----------



## patbaz

Good luck rainbowstace will be looking for good news in the morning x


----------



## Nic84pnk

It's tomorrow!! My OTD is finally here and I've not poas!! So proud of me  ha ha

I just need to get through the agonising wait for the clinic to call me tomorrow afternoon after my bloods in the morning. 

Am I right in saying I need a hcg level higher than 41 

Hope everyone is doing ok  

Xxxxxx


----------



## xclaireabellex

Hi all it's my otd tomorrow but have decided not to test as have to be at work early and wouldn't be able to face going in......was going to test Saturday morning do you think this could be to late?


----------



## Rainbowstace

I cracked ladies - tested early I couldn't face going to work tomorrow if it was bad news! 

It wasn't .... Faint second line but still clear it's a BFP! 

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rainbowstace so delighted for you huni. 

Well done nic for not testing x


----------



## xclaireabellex

Congratulations rainbowstace, I hope I get mine too hearing it's worked for you has made me feel a lot more postive x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Keeping everything crossed for you Claireabelle xx 

Thanks Patbaz - I just can't believe it xx 

😃


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations rainbowstace and everyone else who’s got a BFP!!! 

xx


----------



## danibee2k

Congrats rainbowstace and fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow.


----------



## Shotty12

Congratulations on your BFP  rainbowstace   so happy for you.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow  nic84  

Claireabelle I don't think it's too late, I just never heard of anyone leaving it later than OTD!! You must have the patience of a saint! Good luck honey 

And good luck to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Beebot

Hey - congrats to you all with Bfp's am delighted for you 

Fingers crossed for all ladies still waiting for otdx 

I couldn't wait any longer and have tested tonight too! It's a Bfn! But no af yet either so not completely giving up hope yet - we only have 2 more samples left from our donor and as we agreed that we wouldn't use a different one that's only 2 more tries - fingers crossed for next time x x


----------



## danibee2k

Just gotten into bed and feeling really nauseous. Also really bloated and heavy in my abdomen. Hoping these are good signs rather than AF turning up early!!


----------



## ronniesgirl

Well its OTD and AF hasn't shown so I tested and as it was a digital I got "NOT PREGNANT" in big black letters. I'm crushed


----------



## patbaz

Ronniesgirl I am so sorry sweetie. It's so hard this journey. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## ronniesgirl

Thanks Patbaz. I just need AF to show up now so I can ring the clinic to arrange the next treatment x


----------



## patbaz

Will you go right away then?


----------



## Beebot

Sorry to hear your bfn Ronniesgirl  x 

I've just amended my post from last night - obviously wishful thinking when I posted as I'd put bfp! When it's been a big fat bfn for the last 2 days 

All the best for your next treatment x x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Ronniesgirl and Beebot so sorry to hear your news sending big hugs xxx


----------



## patbaz

Beebot sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Shotty12

Morning ladies. 

Really sorry to hear about your bfns ronniesgirl and beebot ^hugme. 

Wishing everyone a good day. 
Xx


----------



## hollywood130

Morning ladies

Glad I have someone at the same stage as me Daisychain, yes if I get that far I’ll test at home, will you? My first cycle of OI I had a 24 day cycle and the second was 26 so if I get to 27 I’ll test! Fingers crossed for both of us!

The very best of luck with whatever you decide Zemirah.

Welcome and good luck Sassy, fingers crossed you get your BFP

Sunshinesmiles – I can’t help, sorry, but hopefully it all works out for you x

Hi Doglover – congrats sounds like a BFP to me, I think 2 weeks is definitely enough time to get the Ovitrelle out of your system, I think they say 10 days, not 100% but I think that’s it.  
Rainbow – congrats on your BFP!
So sorry Ronniesgirl, nothing worse than those letters staring you in the face xx hope your doing ok 

I'm a long way off testing yet, June 17th won't come quick enough, staying relaxed and not obsessing though, keep thinking if the last 2 failed why should this one be any different, I'm not really thinking negatively but it is helping me to relax more this cycle and not over analyse things!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## emma26

I am so, so sorry Beebot and Ronniesgirl. Unfortunately, most of us on here really do understand how you are feeling right now!! Take good care of yourselves and look to pick yourselves back up and try again asap!! Thinking of you both!!

AFM, i keep feeling heavy, crampy feelings, similar to AF, my pelvis seems 'tired and sore' and i am so incredibly tired. AF is due today or tomorrow and no sign yet, which is promising....
If I am going to be 100% honest with you guys, I actually think that it may have worked. However, when DH, sister, family etc ask, I have been telling them that I don't think it has....
Reason being, last cycle, I was convinced that it had worked, but got BFN at 7dp5dt (which is where i am at today). It knocked my confidence in my 'intuition' like you wouldn't believe and I just don't trust myself anymore. 
Not long to wait now though! Going to test tomorrow, which is 8dp5dt.

Aaaaarrrgggghhh, scared!!!

x


----------



## patbaz

Emma you and I are at exactly the same stage I am 7dp5dt but unlike you today i feel very down. I even phoned my clinic about my lack of symptoms and they just told me to hang on in there until OTD which is the 10th for me. It's crazy but one minute I feel this has worked and the next I feel it hasn't roll on Tuesday


----------



## Nic84pnk

Hi girls 

Well it's a bfn for me  heartbroken doesn't come close. This was our 1st and last attempt so out journey is now over. 

I wish you all luck in your cycles and I hope you get your bfn xx

Lots of love Nicxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nic84pnk

Typing error I hope you's get BFPs not bfn xxxxxxx


----------



## Anguspangus

Hi Nic84,

so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you, I found out on Monday it hadn't worked for me either and I completely understand, this was also my first and only shot with IVF, it's devasting and nothing I can say will make you feel better apart from knowing someone else out there understands - I am a few more days down the line now and although feel horrible and get teary at the littlest thing I can also see the good things in my life that don't depend on this.  What you do next is entirely personal to you, don't feel you have to make any decisions over the next few weeks.  I have stayed on here a bit longer as I want my to see my cycle buddies get their bfp but I am not really posting very much - but I remember you from orange/no knickers and I am so sorry this was not your time.

anguspangus


----------



## ronniesgirl

So I was going to start my next cycle straight away but I can't because the labs are shut for 3 weeks so I have to wait for my next AF xx


----------



## patbaz

Nic so sorry huni


----------



## Hopeful201414

I'm so sorry to hear about bfn's, my heart goes out to you all! Xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Really sorry Nic xxx


----------



## emma26

So sorry Nic. Thinking of you hun.

Patbaz, I'm no longer feeling positive thanks to the appearance of light peach/pink spotting this evening 
Scared that AF is on the way.....


----------



## patbaz

Oh try and stay hopeful Emma x


----------



## emma26

Thanks hun xx


----------



## sassy2

Nic, Bebot and Ronnies Girl, so sorry to hear your bfn's.

I am not holding out much hope for me, I got a BFN on 10dp3dt and I have started brown spotting on and off since yesterday.  I woke up at 6am and went to the toilet there was quite a bit there so thought AF was definately starting. I was gutted but accepted it.  Anyway AF has not started and still just spotting when I wipe now and again.

I guess I will know on Sat. My clinic never mentioned anything about blood tests, I was just told to do a HPT on Saturday and they recommended clear blue.

Good luck to all you ladies.xxx


----------



## zozo_lou

Sassy, 

I think brown spotting is old blood from what I've read on here on a few posts so try not to be disheartened by it & rule out a BFP just yet.

My hospital were the same, didn't mention a blood test just advised to do hpt. 

Fingers crossed for you hun! 

Sorry to read the BFN's on here
Congratulations on the BFP's 
Good luck to everyone who has otd's coming up

Xx


----------



## emma26

So, the peachy spotting amounted to nothing and I can't quite believe that, finally, I get to say..... We got our BFP!!!!!!!

Quietly optimistic, but very aware of what can happen, thanks to the first time we tried.....
Otd not till Monday, so I'm 8dp5dt. I used a first response test and the pg line came up at the same time as the control line. In like 5 seconds. Soooo hope that is a good sign!!!!

Officially on knicker watch now, please stick with us penguin!!!!

x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Emma great news for you x


----------



## patbaz

Sassy stay strong huni hopefully he witch will stay away x


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations Emma  

Xx


----------



## emma26

Sassy, it's not over till yet hun. Be strong!! 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## emma26

Thanks for the messages girls. Praying that it really will be 4th time lucky!!!
x


----------



## gracie222

Hi, im on my 8dpt only symptoms I have has are little cramps and an achy feeling like im going to come on, no sickness or anything has anyone else just got symptoms of Af? im worrying now...

x


----------



## Sparkle_

Congratulations Emma! Great news  

Gracie222 yes I'm only 4dp5dt and today and yesterday I've had period pains only lasting a few mins, but feels like AF is about to turn up soon  

I really thought it would work this time, we've gone private  & had 2 embryos put back, so was really positive until now..... 

 

Xx


----------



## Doglover-17

Hi again girls, so I got my beta hcg test this morning and it was 126. She said they liked it to be over 50.  I stupidly googled it and people are saying this is a low number!? Can anybody shine any light on this?im 9dp5dt


----------



## gracie222

sparkle I had two embryos put back also and have had the start of period pains on and off from id say about the 3rd or 4th dpt and really sharp shooting pains they last only 10secs but they hurt! praying it doesn't turn up! good luck to you x


----------



## emma26

Gracie and sparkle, I have been harping on for a week re having no symptoms whatsoever and I got a bfp this morning at 8dp5dt.
All that I have had is heavy, crampy AF like cramps and earlier on (around implantation) sharp pains that made me jump in my office chair!!!!! Owch. I'm also very tired and had to close my eyes at every traffic jam on way home from work on Weds!! Progesterone isn't helping in the tiredness dept though...
Yesterday and today I gagged whilst brushing my teeth and my hair didn't fall out in the shower today!! 
My sister is coming up to 7wks pg and so far she has only experienced the 'heavy uterus' and extreme tiredness, which kicked in at around 5wks. She has had absolutely no other symptoms whatsoever. 
Hope that helps a little??!! 

Doglover, I'm sorry but I have no idea re beta results as my clinic don't do them. Don't trust Google, trust your clinic. If you're worried, call them and have a chat about it!! 

Em
xx


----------



## gracie222

Congratulations Emma! so glad to hear good news with not many symptoms, I must have gone to the toilet today every 5 minutes to check its doing my head in!  but I have the cramp pain and shooting. I got the sharp shooting pains only 3dpt I really hope this a good sign for me

x


----------



## hollywood130

Emma26 – I’m a little like you totally exhausted, could have cried getting up this morning and I have AF pains all day even though it’s not due until 16th of June at the latest. CONGRATS on your BFP, that is fantastic news, best of luck.

So sorry Nic, hugs to you x

Fingers crossed it’s not AF for you sassy

Gracie it’s OI I’m on but I have AF pains most of today, boobs are starting to get a little bit sore too, I get sore boobs every month but you never know, it could be down to pregnancy too, fingers crossed it is, try not to worry

I'm only 5dpo


----------



## gracie222

Hollywood- I no this really is exhausting but I have 5 days left but im sure they will drag!


x


----------



## emma26

Sorry to tell you Gracie hun, but the knicker watch just gets worse after a bfp!!!!! Rather than stressing that AF is coming, I'm now terrified of seeing red, for fear of losing again.... 

Hollywood, the AF feeling is horrible because you associate it completely with AF and not pg!! However, the symptoms to both are exactly the same, so if you can manage to fully appreciate that, you may get slightly more sleep during the 2ww....

xx


----------



## gracie222

Wish you the best of luck Emma and congratulations!  Xx


----------



## Candy x

Hi, I wondered if I could join you? 
I had ET yesterday 2 perfect DAY 5 Blasts on Board praying they'll stick, I'm already googling everything it's silly really! 
I see quite a few of you have already got your well deserved BFPs , so congrats to you all xxx

Anyone no success rates  with blast transfers ? I'm in unknown territory here , never made it to blast stage before   x


----------



## gracie222

Hi candy if im honest with you I don't really I have looked up 3dt because that is wot I had.I'm now on 8dpt   It carries on that way! I was worrying from when they first transferred I was straight on google... Someone on here posted me some info on the stages so it might help you I just looked at that and iv been looking at the 2ww that made it to a bfp which has helped me get through my first week.good luck to you x


----------



## gracie222

This is what happens in during implantation

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0


----------



## Candy x

Awwww thanks a lot Gracie , i will be looking at that everyday now  
Are you waiting until your OTD ? When is that ? I hope it's a BFP for you  


SHARRY CAN YOU PUT ME ON FRONT PAGE PLEASE 
ET 5TH JUNE , OTD 18TH JUNE


----------



## gracie222

That's okay Hun, might help you a bit. It's in the 11th June next Wednesday   Good luck to you too x


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Gracie and Good Luck to you to   not long to wait now x


----------



## Rainbowstace

Congrats Emma xx


----------



## hollywood130

Gracie, not long left for you, hopefully it won't be such a long wait, i have 11 days left! Hope i make it that far! I always find the weekend a little easier

Emma, yeah I know symptoms can be similar and the trigger shots have their own symptoms so this month I'm relaxing, in my mind I'm thinking it hasn't worked because it didn't the last 2 months but im also not freaking out and obsessing so that has to be good!


----------



## emma26

Definitely good attitude to have. This is my 4th icsi/fet attempt and I stressed during every cycle, apart from this one.....


----------



## scottsmrs

Only 1 more week until our wonderful surrogate can test


----------



## Shotty12

Morning ladies. 

Well I'm OFFICIALLY at the end of my 2ww today and have rang my hospital with my BFP!! I'm book in for my first scan in 3 weeks time. 
It still not really sunk in and I know I have a long way to go yet. Just want to wish everyone all the luck in the world 🍀 I have everything crossed for each and every one of you ladies and surrogates   
Xxxxxxx


----------



## ronniesgirl

A final note from me wishing good luck to all of you on the 2ww, congrats to all the bfps and condolences to all the bfn's I'm taking the next month off due to clinic labs cleaning and can't handle seeing all these bfps coming through at the minute.


----------



## kitkatd

Hi All
I have had one embryo inserted on 3rd June after IVF and have to wait until the 20th to test.
I was surprised to see that date as that is longer than the 2ww.
Should I test after two weeks or wait until the date they have given me  ?
Time is going to drag, I always find this is the worst part


----------



## Candy x

Kitkatd , am I right in saying you've had a blastocyst transferred?
My ET was 5th June and my test day is the 18th so that's 13 days.
Does seem a long wait for you ? 
I'm testing 14 days past EC which is 14 days past ovulation which will be on the 14th June   x


----------



## gracie222

Congratulations shotty!
X


----------



## emma26

Massive congratulations shotty. I'm having my scan on 27th June! 3 weeks yesterday. We are.yet to make it that far, so praying that all goes well this time!!!

Ronniesgirl, keep your chin up hun!! Keep us posted on how you get on in the next few months xx 

Candy, I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer and I tested on 8dp5dt (13dpo) and got a bfp. My official test date is 9th June, which is 11dp5dt (16 dpo). Your Otd is only 2 days longer than mine and I think mine is considered one of the shorter ones!! 

Afm, resisted the urge to test again this morning. Will do another on Monday morning, otd. Feeling unusually calm at the mo......

Em x


----------



## Candy x

Emma26 , Congratulations I hope you have a healthy pregnancy x
I would test 13dpo same as you but that will be a Friday 13th so thought I'd wait until the next day    so your blast 5bb ? What quality is that ? Both mine are grade 2  our grading is 1 - 4 with 1 being the best. X


----------



## Rachel17

Hi Ladies,

Can I please join in on this thread, I had 2 Blasto's transferred early this morning   so I am now joining to the 2ww with all you lovely ladies...    

My test date isn't until the 21st so 2 weeks today, I always thought it was 2 weeks from collection but all clinics must differ.

Sharry can I please be added to the board please?


----------



## gracie222

Hi Rachel, good luck to you x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Candy
Yes I had a blastocyst transferred. I noticed another lady there who was in the ward with me when they done the egg collection had a test date of the same date.
I wonder why it is longer than two weeks.


----------



## Candy x

Hi Rachel , I only joined the group yesterday , I also had two blastocysts transferred on Saturday   my official test date is the 18th June but think I will be testing around the 14th which is Saturday   that's 14 days after EC 
What quality where your blasts? What clinic you at? I'm already getting impatient  
Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you mad x

Kitkatd , I'm not sure ! I suppose ever clinic is different. It's going to be hard for you to wait that long until you test


----------



## Jojo1975

Hi All, I have only just joined the site, I've had 5 rounds of IUI, the first one in Denmark! I recently started IVF at the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool, where I've had two rounds of IVF, and 1 FET. I'm single so it's been a tough ride, I had 2 blasts put back on the 27th of May and for the first time ever I had my first BFP today!   I still can't quite believe it, but hang on in there it will happen xx


----------



## Candy x

Wow JoJo congratulations Hun, you must be thrilled  
Have a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx
I hope I'm in your position this time next week


----------



## Jojo1975

Thanks a Candy, it's still hasn't really sunk in, just do whatever you think will help, and take some time to put your feet up. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks JoJo xxx


----------



## Zemirah

AF came this morning, and I assumed the clinic doesn't work on Sundays.  Well, I got in touch with the doc and he said I must go in tmrw, Sunday morning for CD2 tests. Well, I am now planning my 4 hour drive in the morning.  My previous clinic didn't do any tests. They gave all the patients the same prescription.  
What should I expect tmrw?


----------



## emma26

Congratulations jojo'!! Amazing hun!!

Zemirah, so so sorry to hear that hun. Thinking of you xx 

Candy, 5AA is the best so our blast was one down from that. It was good quality.
When the blast was thawed, it started expanding and was fully expanded by the time we got to clinic. By the time we got to theatre, it had started hatching!! The blast spent 8 months on ice, so we have named him penguin!! 
xxx


----------



## Hopeful201414

Hi, today I'd my OTD I tested yesterday and got a BFp faint line but still a BFp, just scared now that it might have changed from yesterday....is anyone else suffering my backache ? And why is this?! Will test soon, wish me luck. 

So so sorry for bfn's I've been there once before and found it devastating, I wish you comfort and every luck that you get your wish!! 

Good luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in. 
I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday and we were lucky enough to have another for the freezer. It was a stressful time getting here, only the week before they were looking at cancelling as I wasn't responding great. 
I'm impatient to find out already and I'm only 1 day in 

*Hopeful*, congratulations, it must be amazing to see them lines


----------



## kitkatd

Jam & Cream I'm so pleased for you.
Fingers crossed 
x


----------



## patbaz

Been away for the weekend with no internet access congrats to all the BFP delighted for you ladies

To those with bfn I have been there more times than I care to remember. Take time and be good to yourselves. I am so sorry. 

Well 2 more sleeps til otd. I want to do a test in the morning but dh says no. I will be 18 days past ec. Such a long wait almost 3 weeks. One minute I feel positive the next negative. It's horrible .(


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations to the BFP's & condolences on the BFN! 

OTD was for me today & I got a BFN so am going to do one more test Tuesday morning & then call the hospital! 

Absolutely gutted to be honest but at least we have frozen embies to fall back on! 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Zozo so sorry sweetie when is your otd? Things might change huni x


----------



## zozo_lou

Hi patbaz,
Thought OTD was today but it's actually tomorrow, things may change but to b honest I'm not very hopeful that it's going to. Accepted it's probably not worked & looking to move forward.  

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Zozo I am on my phone but I am sending you big hugs sweetie. My otd is Tuesday and I have had very few symptoms so not very hopeful. Take care huni x


----------



## vicky2209

Hello Ladies

Please can I join? on 1st IVF cycle and 6dp5dt - OTD on 15th June....days now feel like months!  

I've read through this whole thread and found it so interesting - congrats to the BFP's and big hugs to those with BFN's xx

I'm currently experiencing slight cramping but no spotting yet - I cannot decide if this is a good thing or not cause many of the BFN stories I've read had implantation spotting and as I haven't had this ive convinced myself its not worked  anyone else think/experience this?

Good luck to you all!
xxxxx


----------



## vicky2209

Urgh! typo! meant many of the BFP stories I've read have had spotting so now worried that I haven't had this!

that'll teach me to type fast! 

xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome and good luck vicky x


----------



## Candy x

Hi Vicky , I'm 3dp5dt I'm already going isane! How have you coped? 
Are you waiting out for your test day? 
I've had AF cramps on and off since yesterday but is likely to be pessaries ! When did your cramps start? 
Are you bloated? I'm really suffering with my tummy! 
Xx


----------



## Vonda

Hi, would u add me please! This is my first round of ICSI, had 5 day blast transfer on 02/06/2014 and due to test on Fri 13th ! Had 2 transferred and none to freeze... I'm 7 dpt now and no symtoms of any kind so far... I have gone from feeling elated to an emotional wreck! And so worried it hasn't worked... Fingers crossed for all you other ladies...xxx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome vonda. I am also not having any real symptoms and I am 11dp5dt and going slowly mad. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## vicky2209

Hi Candy!...its been the longest 6 days ever! But honestly I've just tried to put it to the back of my mind! Easier said then done and has meant I've had some moments where I've stressed out completely!  I had mild OHSS before transfer so not quite sure how to differentiate between the cramps or separate them! I seem to get achy pains when I bend or stretch too far...have you had this? Other than this I've had no other symptoms and don't know if this is good or bad! Hard isn't it! : 

Hi vonda!  Friday 13th is lucky for some so really hope so for you! Think I'm on the same emotional roller coaster as you! 

I'm really itching to test early but DH is trying to deter me! 

Xxxx


----------



## emma26

I'm so sorry zozo. Sending you lots of hugs sweetie!!!

Vicky, I had a bfp with no implantation spotting and literally the only symptoms I've had, up until yest, were cramps/heavy uterus type feeling. 

Patbaz, how on earth have you not tested yet?? I sooo admire your willpower hun. I tested on 8dp5dt and my otd is only 11dp5dt, which is tomorrow!!!

Em xx


----------



## patbaz

All
My other tx I said I wouldn't test and I did and it never worked out. I have done this tx completely differently from all the others and this time I promised dh I would wait. Although I have been trying to convince him to let me test tomorrow but so far he isn't moving so I will Probably wait until Tuesday


----------



## emma26

That's a good sign hun, I'm sure of it!! I had a completely different attitude this cycle too. I was so relaxed about it all, went back to work, even forgot that I was pupo a few times. I was INCREDIBLY stressed in work too and it still worked. 
Is this your 4th go?? It's 4th time lucky for us and hopefully you too hun!!
xx


----------



## zozo_lou

thanks emma26.

just gonna do another test Tue morning (hanging on to last bit of hope) and if i get another bfn then at least we have frozen embies for a FET so fingers crossed that will work

xx


----------



## patbaz

Emma this is our 5th go!!  I always thought that by the time our 8th wedding anniversary came around (July) that we would have 3 gorgeous children (at least) running around driving me crazy but full of fun and love. I never imagined that we would be going through our 5th tx and all the money we have spent over the years (you only get 1 nhs go here) but life is life and I believe that you are never sent any more than you can handle. We are lucky enough to have 2 little frosties for one more go if this doesn't work. 

I took off only the necessary days for tx which was 2 in total this time although if it's a bfn I can see myself taking a day or two to get my head together


----------



## Candy x

Vicky , is cramps a sign of OHSS? 
I'm getting all sorts of pains and cramps but it is so hard to seperate from pessarie side effects too!


----------



## vicky2209

Thanks Emma. ..just what I needed to hear right now, picked me up a bit 

Patbaz and Emma....its only my first time at IVF and as u know it's all very scary and stressful...i just wanted to say that I admire you both for been so strong and helping and reassuring us newbies whilst also undergoing your treatment - people like you (and of course others like you) are what make this site what it is  (sorry if that's all a bit too much, I'm tad emotional right now and just wanted to express my admiration) 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Candy I had severe cramps for 4 days after ec. My clinic said it was the effects of the pesseries. It was mostly wind. When I had ohss I was just sore everywhere and felt full all the time. I was really bloated and put on 27lb in two days. Hope this helps x


----------



## vicky2209

Hi Candy. ..i had what felt like to lead weights for ovaries, which just made me generally ache across there when I moved too much etc? Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks vicky you're very sweet. I hope you are one of the lucky ones who are successful on your first go. It does happen. This weekend another ff of mine had a BFP after having her first ever ivf


----------



## Candy x

Ok should I be worried? I'm starting to freak out abit here. 
I have bad cramps down below and all in my tummy - sometimes sharp pains too
My tummy has grown 2 inch in 3 days and I've put 4lb on in 3 days to and I'm not eatiing loads because I can't as when I eat I'm full quick , I feel constantly full and my tummy is literally like a 5 month pregnant belly , seriously stretched ! I thought this was pessarie side affects I had no idea it could be OHSS 
I just thought bloating was a sign! I'm at high risk of OHSS with having pcos and collected 19 eggs x


----------



## vicky2209

Aw really? Honestly I haven't heard any first time ivf success stories and started to think maybe they didn't happen! So thank you for that! Got everything crossed for Tuesday for you! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I'd give your clinic a ring. Do you have an emergency number for them? X


----------



## vicky2209

Hi Candy. ..its probably one for someone more knowledgeable than me to say...but I would call your clinic in the morning and explain all your symptoms as they will know best - are you drinking fluid? I was told to drink isotonic drinks (like lucozade sport) as water would just collect in your follicles? They say with sever OHSS you'll have sever pain and vomiting? 

Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Has anyone been told about any foods they should avoid? I'm still not having caffeine but is there anything else? X


----------



## patbaz

Candy phone your clinic as soon as you can to get some advice. Try not to worry too much huni. Monitor your fluid intake and output get some isotonic drinks into you and remember that ohss is a sign of pg in PUPO ladies x


----------



## patbaz

Jam and cream don't eat fresh pineapple as the bromine in it can cause your womb to contract x


----------



## Candy x

I feel daft ringing at this time ? They'd think I'm nuts!
I will wait until the morning to see if it goes down any , then I will ring first thing , I don't like to be a burden. 
thanks Jam , check us out in the 2ww thread  

Vicky , I'm going to ring first thing in the morning , I drink at least 3 litres everyday and yes I've been having 2 of. those lucozade Isotonic drinks a day since doing Stimms . My pain isn't severe and I'm not vomiting so I'm going to wait until the morning , thanks for replying.  

Patbaz , thanks for replying , if I get any worse I'am going to ring the out of hours number but otherwise I will wait until the morning , it's definitely worse today than yesterday. PG is that pregnancy ? Hope so   I'll put up with these pains forever if I get my BFP   x


----------



## patbaz

Yeah candy pg = pregnancy but if I were you I would phone the out of hours number just in case as I was hospitalised with ohss and it's really not nice because I didn't get I. Touch with my clinic soon enough so phone them huni x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I know. It's exciting isn't it.  
They won't think your silly at all, the nurse told me to ring. Straight away. They might just ask you to go in tomorrow or something. If you don't ring tonight make sure you keep a close eye on it. X


----------



## Candy x

Thanks girls , I promise I will keep a close eye on it , I'm hoping its just side effects but I have decided I'm going to ring first thing in the morning unless I get any worse at all. I had mild OHSS on my last ICSI but that was a while ago so I can't compare x


----------



## Vonda

Thanks PatBaz and Vicky2209! This waiting is just awful and feeling so isolated, I haven't told work and only my immediate family and couple of close friends know.. Feel like bursting into tears or blowing my too!! Feels like PMT x 100!! Vicky best of luck for tmr and wishing you the best for Tues PatBaz.. Really hoping for positive results for you...xx


----------



## patbaz

Tks vonda. We never told anyone about any of our tx didn't want anyone else's emotions added into the mix as I am emotional as it is x


----------



## vicky2209

Thanks vonda....don't feel isolated hun, that's the best thing about this site, help and advice is always there...msg me if you want to vent or anything, it's harder talking to people close to you I think, especially when they don't understand the procedures.

Sending PMA out to everyone and Candy I hope all is fine tomorrow!  

Xxxx


----------



## emma26

That's so lovely Vicky, thanks so much!!! 
Believe it or not, it does get easier, the 1st one is definitely the worst.one!! Although, I'm sure that you won't need to learn that, as hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones! 
My friend is 10weeks pg from her first ivf....

Good luck to you everyone on here!!!!

Em xx


----------



## patbaz

Emma just want to say good luck for tomorrow's otd sweetie x


----------



## Vonda

Thanks guys... Yes it is very emotional and well meaning people (who haven't had fertility treatment) seem to say the wrong thing..! Thanks for your kind offer vicky2209... Have been on and off looking at forums, internet etc..but finally taken the plunge to say something!! Sending you all positive vibes...xx


----------



## gracie222

hi everyone feeling a bit negative today , still no symptoms! its just worrying me a bit only had on and off period cramps I really want to do an early test but partner really doesn't want me to I only have two days to wait but it feels like its been a month!


x


----------



## danibee2k

Morning everyone and welcome Vonda!

I caved over the weekend and did a couple tests.  I'm sure there was a very very faint line on the one I did Saturday but nothing on yesterdays (different brand).  OTD isn't until Weds so I haven't done one today as know that I'll just end up driving myself crazier!!! 

Feeling really bloated and heavy, very similar to how I do when AF is on the way but due to doing a medicated IUI I'm not actually sure when AF is due! I assume the clinic think it's Weds as that's when OTD is but I'm really not sure!!

At least it's a Monday and a busy day at work so hopefully that'll keep me nicely distracted!

Good luck to anyone testing/transferring/triggering etc today.


----------



## patbaz

Gracie I am in the exact same position as you and my OTD is tomorrow. I have been very good and not tested so far. Not sure how to feel. At least at the minute I can live in my little PUPO bubble but come tomorrow if it's a bfn I know I will be devastated. I am soooo nervous at this point. I am praying that it's 5th time lucky for us.


----------



## Candy x

Danibee , sounds promising to me , I hope you get your BFP on Wednesday x

Patbaz , I   it's a BFP tomorrow for you, I will be waiting for your update x

AFM , looks like I have Mild OHSS at the mo , so strict bed rest again! Fed up!

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Did you phone the clinic candy?


----------



## gracie222

patz, This is my first cycle I didn't realise how draining this is one minute I am positive then I am worried but trying to keep calm! Good luck to you tomorrow u deserve it, I hope you get your BFP!  

x


----------



## Candy x

Yes PatBaz , I rang this morning , I've got to rest and keep an eye on myself , they will contact me again later, I just hope it stays under control x


----------



## patbaz

Candy I am sending you big hugs sweetie x

Gracie ivf is a horrid thing. People don't realise how much it messes with your mind as well as your body. Just take each day as it comes huni and trust me no matter what happens you will get through it x


----------



## danibee2k

Thanks Candy, sending you hugs, hope it's not too bad for you.  

Patbaz and Gracie, sending lots of positive vibes   and   your way. Hope we all get our BFPs this week!


----------



## patbaz

Danibee not long for you either huni. Sending you sticky vibes xx


----------



## hollywood130

*Vonda* - Friday the 13th is an interesting test day, lucky for some hopefully it will be very lucky for you! Try not to analyse the symptoms or lack of them, trust me it gets you no-where, for me the symptoms through each of the last 3 cycles have been so different, the first month was terrible, second month nothing & so far this month it's just pure exhaustion. Spotting was one thing I've had both months, so for me that is a sign of AF coming. I was an emotional wreck yesterday, glad it's over! I'm only 8dpo.

*Candy* &#8230; Feel better soon hun x I'm so exhausted I wish someone sent me back to bed at this stage, could fall asleep at my computer, all I'm thinking about is bed!

*Jam & Cream * - no caffeine at all?? I have 1 small cup of coffee each day & 1 cup of tea, not sure if that's too much?? My clinic never mentioned any foods to avoid, I think it's just important to have a healthy diet, plenty of fruit & veg!

Know how you feel *Gracie* the wait is terrible, it only gets worse in the last few days aswell, hopefully you can hang on, try to take your mind off it, I know that's easier said than done! I have to wait until the 17th, feel like it will never come! Mon-Fri is worse for me, more time to think about it, it's horrible!

*Danibee* - good luck for Wed, fingers crossed you get your BFP!

This 2ww is so so tough, I'm praying this month happens for me, yesterday I had a terrible day, I was so irritated, cranky, emotional and to top it all off I hurt my back and could barely move the whole day, I hit my toe off the edge of the bed and started crying, seriously messed up yesterday, I am glad it's over! I'm so so tired though, felt like phoning work this morning and telling them I wouldn't be in, just so I could sleep a while longer&#8230; the worst part of that is Sat & Sun night I got 11 hours sleep BOTH nights, how could I be tired? I've an odd sharp pain at my ovaries since yesterday too, I'm only 8dpo, last week I barely thought about it, today it's consuming my mind, need to get back to the mind-set I was in last week, think a relaxing walk in the fresh air is on the cards for this evening!


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood your symptoms sound promising huni I am keeping everything crossed for you sweetie x


----------



## gracie222

yes it does mess with your mind and its a hard journey, but I will get through it you have to! I hope everyone gets there BFP this week  

Hollywood,I no its hard but hang in there! I have been so good and not tested early,
hope you get your bfp 

danibee- thanks ! not long left I test the same day as you Wednesday 

x


----------



## hollywood130

*Patbaz* - aw thank you, that cheered me up a little, even if the symptoms sound promising it's nice to hear it!! Hope you too get your BFP, not long to go now. *Gracie*, of course you'll get through it, we all will & we'll all get our BFP's, just  it happens for us all this month! We're a day closer to testing,  I make it that far, didn't on the last 2 cycles.

Forgot to mention in my last post, maybe some of you have experienced it, for the last maybe 4 morning I have woken up at around 7 to pee but I feel really stingy when I pee first like it's a urine infection but after I have a cup of tea or a glass of water it's gone till the next morning, had it this morning again when I woke and now it's gone...


----------



## patbaz

Sounds like you're a little dehydrated. I get that when on progesterone


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks for that, have a litre of water with me today so I'll make sure I get that into me!


----------



## patbaz

I try to drink at least 2.5 -3 litres a day of fluid when on progesterone otherwise I feel like I have a hangover without all the fun lol


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi ladies, hope u don't mind me joining this post. I am currently in 2ww for second time and am 9dp3dt. Me and dh have been trying for 14 years and are so desperate to have children. Our last attempt two years ago was unsucessful  and completley broke us. But this time it feels so different and I don't want to get my hopes up! I did cave in 3 days ago (6dp3dt) and got a bfn, I don't even know why I tested coz I know its far too early! This time I have had cramps since about day 4 after transfer, a strange pulling sensation under belly button when I cough or stand up, very vivid dreams, alot of cm, sore bobbies, very thirsty and just yesterday I have been going off foods I normally like...and tmi I have had runny poo for last couple of days! I have also been getting up at 5.30 every morning for last 3 days for a pee which I never do..... I don't want to think to much into this but does anyone else think these are goods sign's. My beta blood test is this wed and I'm getting desperate to test again!!!!Help....I'm going crazy lol xx


----------



## emma26

Wow, this thread has been busy today!!! I am in work, so no time to respond to everyone, but wanted to send massive good luck vibes to everyone!!

AFM, today is OTD and it's officially a BFP!!! I can't believe that our time may finally be here!! 7wk scan on 27th June. It cannot come quick enough....

A speechless, but deliriously happy Emma
x


----------



## patbaz

Emma a huge congrats huni. Great to hear good news for an ivf lady. I hope you have a healthy 8.5 months ahead of you xx

Nicky there is a symptoms thread on here check there. But sounds good to me. Good luck huni x


----------



## vicky2209

Aw congrats Emma!!! Just wonderful news. ..to echo Patbaz I hope the next 9 months are a breeze!  xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Official congrats Emma!!!  I'm still waiting for my OTD (12th June) but I'm a poas addict. Do them everyday, so happy to say they are getting darker  

Hey Nickie they all sound like great signs, I would do what u feel would be better for u. Testing early is a gamble, but I found I'm better prepared for the result that way! But it is so nerve wracking


----------



## NickieMcG

congratulations Emma, so happy for you xxxx


----------



## NickieMcG

Thanks guys, will have a look at that thread! 2 more days to wait!!! God I really hope its our turn


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hollywood*, I have one in the morning then the rest is decaf or water. I've cut down loads I used to drink at least 10-12 a day  I'm surprised I ever slept. X

*Emma*,  massive congratulations. Xx


----------



## Candy x

CONGRATULATIONS EMMA


----------



## gracie222

congratulations Emma! wish you the best !

xx


----------



## hollywood130

*Patbaz* - yikes that's a lot of water, I'll definitely have 1.5 litres today before I finish work at 5:30, will try to get in a bit more after that! It should help with flushing out the Ovitrelle too I suppose. No a hangover feeling would not be fun at all!

*Nickie* - it's so hard to say with some of the symptoms, they do sound good, lots of people experience such different things, at least you don't have too much longer to wait, I know how horrible the 2ww is, been there too many times myself. Really hoping you get your BFP this month, fingers crossed for you xx 

Aw *Emma*, that really is fantastic news, keep us all updated with how everything goes for you. A massive congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx 

*Jam & Cream*, I had 5 - 2 teas & 3 coffees per day, now it's one of each, hope that's not too bad?? But I do drink at least 1.5litres of water per day&#8230; wow 10-12 you must have been a live wire!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hollywood*, my nurse said 2 was fine. I only have 1 because decaf still has a little in it too. I rang and asked about chocolate before, she laughed and said if have to eat half my body weight for it to do harm  x


----------



## gracie222

Hi girls, has anyone had pins and needles feeling in there inner thigh I have a constant ache in both its in the inner going round to the back does anyone no anything about this?

x


----------



## Kasvar

Hi ladies, can I please join you all.  

Had my 2nd IUI today and now for the agonising wait!  My OTD will be 23rd June.  Need to keep myself busy and relaxed


----------



## hollywood130

*Jam&Cream* - thank God for that, caffeine I can give up but the chocolate, no way!! Well this week I've even going to cut down on that, have put on 2 kilos over the past 3 weeks & I need to get rid of them!!

*Gracie* - sorry can't help you I've never had that, maybe phone your clinic it sounds really uncomfortable, they'll be able to guide you hun, hope you get sorted soon x

Welcome *Kasvar*, good luck hope it goes well for you. The 2ww is so so hard! Busy and relaxed is good though, I'm 8dpo and I was doing great up to today!
If I could get rid of the tired feeling I'd be doing great, least then I wouldn't want to attach myself to the bed all the time!


----------



## emma26

Aww, you guys are all so lovely!! Thank you so much for the congratulations. We are cautiously optimistic. Everything 'just feels right' this time!!!
Fingers crossed.

Can't wait to start hearing about loads more bfp's on this thread soon!!! Exciting!!!!

xx


----------



## Vonda

Hey hollywood130 thanks for message, it's an agonising wait.. I was the same this weekend, just awful and really took it out on dh..oops!
Gracie222 this is my first cycle also, so know how you feel... Daniibee2k thanks for your kind greetings... I hope you can hold out til Wednesday.. PatBaz I really hope it is good news for you this time... )


----------



## Candy x

Hi ladies , 
I wanted some advice , didn't no where to post , I seem to make a new post and get no replies so hope you don't mind me asking on here.

I'm really down in the dumps I'm convinced this hasn't worked  
I've just put my pessaries up and my cervix is low and open? Now it's just started to go back in again? Surely this means it's not worked   ?
I thought your cervix had to be high when pregnant? I'm so scared


----------



## Candy x

Cervix started going up again that was suppose to say x


----------



## patbaz

Aww candy I am sorry huni I don't have any answers for that question the 2ww is horrible huni. I have wobbled several times myself including today was gonna test this afternoon on the sly but chickened out because in my heart I know this hasn't worked again. So I know how you are feeling sweetie. Every little thing is magnified. Maybe one of the other ladies can help?


----------



## vicky2209

Hi Candy. ...sorry I can't help as don't really understand the whole cervix thingy...but just wanted to send you hugs and a smiley face!  
Patbaz. ..is it tomorrow your OTD? I've got everything crossed for you!  
Hello kasvar - good luck with your 2 ww. ...its awful isn't it! 

I'm on day 7 now and really toying with the idea of testing, I've convinced myself it's not worked but DH is all positive and won't hear any negative comments (which as lovely as it sounds is a bit irritating when all you want to do is have a good moan! Lol!)

I hope everyone else is ok and coping as good as can be expected!

  xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hey vicky tomorrow is OTD. I am absolutely bricking it  I think that's why I haven't tested yet as I don't want to see that negative result on my test in the morning. I think I will have a sleepless night tonight lol

I am sending you lots of pma and sticky vibes huni xx


----------



## emma26

Oh candy, please stop torturing yourself hun!!!!!! Same goes to you patbaz!!
I don't know anything about the cervix but what I do know is that you CANNOT trust any symptom spotting.
In every past cycle, I had what I thought were 'classic pg symptoms', yet it was always bfn or chemical. 
This time, the bfp, it is completely different, I feel utterly normal and have only recently started getting symptoms and even those are coming and going alot. 
Please stop stressing, watch a good film, go out with friends,  try to relax!!! 
I do know it's easier said than done though, you should have seen me the first time! Oooosh, I was a demented crazy woman!!!! However, I did manage to pull myself together in cycle 2, 3 and 4, somehow....

Please take care lovelies and wishing you LOADS of luck for tomorrow patbaz 
xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*patbaz*, best of luck for tomorrow. Everything's crossed. X


----------



## naddie

Emma, is your bfp  (2nd FET) from the same batch as your  1st failed FET, just curious, as this is my 2nd fet same batch as my 1st failed FET, hope you understand what I mean here xxx


----------



## emma26

Haha, yeah I understand what you mean and yes, they were all from the same batch. We had a round of icsi in Oct and it was bfn. We got 2 frosties out of it and used 1 in March and the 2nd and final one is our bfp today!!  
xx


----------



## naddie

You have given me hope now, wasn't feeling too positive for this cycle. Official congratulations, you must be on cloud 9    your scan date will be here in no time xxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks naddie!! Glad I've given you a some hope!
Dh and I are over the moon but still can't quite believe it. However, what I'm more shocked at is how completely relaxed I am. Ok, I know I'm only a few days in, but crikey I thought I would be a nervous wreck!! I even forget that I'm pregnant sometimes, as most of the time I have no symptoms. It's all completely bonkers!!!!  

I just noticed hun, that your Otd is 25th June!! Wow, that's a long 2ww! My clinic only ask us to wait 11dp5dt or 13dp3dt. 
Did you have a blast transfer?
xx


----------



## hollywood130

Your so right Emma re: the symptoms! First month I felt like I had them all, thought it was a good sign but got a bfn, 2nd cycle had no symptoms, 3rd cycle I'm 8dpo and I'm just starting to get sore boobs, I'm totally ignoring everything, no point thinking about them because in the grand scheme of things it means nothing until AF srrives or BFP, hoping it's 3rd time lucky for us! In my mind I dont think it has worked but hey, who knows!


----------



## NickieMcG

Patbaz just wanted to wish u all the luck in the world tomorrow xx fingers crossed for you     xxx


----------



## patbaz

Ok I know that it's stupid o clock but after waking up and trying to hold off peeing until later (my bladder was about to burst). I did my test. I used the clinic test ( which are rubbish) because I knew that I was going to see a BFN but 3 tests later I am quietly whispering that it's a   

Clinic test showed up with a feint line so I did a first response and both the control and pregnancy line came up at the same time. I also did a clear blue digital and it says 2-3 weeks pregnant. I just can't believe it. Thank you all so much for your help and support this last few weeks. 

Pat


----------



## gracie222

Omg patbaz! I am so so happy for you! Bet your over the moon! Congratulations u deserve it xx


----------



## vicky2209

Awwww Patbaz!!! Just got up for work and checked this first in the hope you'd posted. ...congratulations!!!!!!!!! Bet it's not sinking in but 3 out of 3 ain't bad! Lol!! Yeyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks vicky it really hasn't sunk in yet


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations patbaz xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Patbaz*,  huge congratulations. X


----------



## lilacheva

hey sharry can you add me 

im 4dp2dt test day 23rd june ! ages off yet my hosp makesyou wait 18 days 

I HATE PESSARIES !!  any one else with me ? i hate the way they mimic any signs its a constant argument with yourself thatthe twinges im feeling may or may not be the pesky pessaries ! i woke up this morning crying my boobs are that sore !!! surely this cant be pregnancy signs so early ?? i need a wheel barrow to carry them round as putting on a bra kills 

even the massive stabbing pains in my gut could be the pessaries giving me wind 

you cant feel signs this early into 2ww can you ?

sorry for lack of personals ill have a read through the thread 

xxx


----------



## ouryear

Hi sharry can you add me please
Had et on 8th June and got to do a test on 25th June 
1st icsi cycle feeling positive but anxious had 2 embryos put back 
I have pcos and dh low sperm count 
Don't know how I'm going to wait another 16 days  
Jam & cream I feel exactly like you do, let's hope this is a good sign  
P.s congratulations patbaz
XxxX


----------



## emma26

Waaaaaaa!!!!! Patbaz that is the most amazing news to wake up to!!! Massive congratulations hun.
Fab, fab, fab  
xx


----------



## vicky2209

Morning Everyone!

Hi Lilacheva! I am totally with you on the pessaries! I thought after the IVF injections these would be a breeze but they're not!  I think everyone gets PG signs at different stages hun but achey boobs does seem a good omen...although not you maybe right now, they sound rather sore! haha!

Hi Ouryear....this is the worst part of it all isn't it...the waiting game - good luck for yours tho!

Emma- your Waaaaaaa made me smile! haha!

have a good day everyone!
xxx


----------



## ouryear

Thanks for the reply vicky, your 2ww must be nearly up now? Wish you all the luck in the world.
Ps  I got jam and cream mixed up with lilacheva on my last msg sorrryyyy, please bare with me all I'm not so good with keeping up on here but hey, got 2ww to get the hang of it ha 
 xxx


----------



## Candy x

CONGRATULATIONS PAT   

So So Happy for you xxxx


----------



## hollywood130

Was actually logging on to wish you luck Patbaz, then seen your post! So so happy for you *Patbaz*, big congratulations to you, enjoy every minute of your pregnancy. Xxx 

Good Luck *Ouryear* and welcome!

*Vicky & Lila * - Sore boobs have started for me this month, taking that as a bad sign for me because I always get them, well except for last month, not feeling like this month worked at all, secretly staying positive but openly being negative&#8230; weird I know!

All I'm feeling today is soreboobs, had an odd sharp pain down my right side last night that seems to have dissappeared now. I'm 9dpo now, would the ovitrelle injection be gone from my system now, took it 11 days ago?


----------



## Candy x

Hollywood , I would of thought your injecting would be gone now? What do the rest if you ladies think? 

Anyone suffered from pins and needles in there arms and hands? I've been woken up in the night 4 times a night for the past 2 days with bad pins and needles in my arm and hand ? It doesn't say this is a possible side effect of the utrogestran pessaries I'm on! Wondering if anyone else's has had this ? I've never suffered with this before in my life so ver strange! Xxx


----------



## Grinny

Hi Ladies, 

Presently in my 2WW - I am 6DPO and i feel so incredibly nauseated. Like all the time. I feel like I might vomit. Its horrendous. I know you shouldnt get any symptoms in this time really. I was just wondering if anyone else had expereinced this? Are they normal post OV symptoms or has anyone has this with a previous BFPs. I was nauseated from really early on with both my pregnacnies. But it was my boobs (really Really sore) that gave it away and implantation pain - none of which I have yet! I also keep getting my words muddled up and am really clumsy - exactly what I was like with my last BFP. I'm just wondering if I'm distracted more so than anything else. 

Anyway AF isnt due till next wednesday....18th. So surely its too early for symptoms!


----------



## vicky2209

*Ouryear* - thanks hun! my OTD is sunday 15th but think I might do it on Saturday as im at work sunday and don't would rather get it out the way if it's bad news rather than take my issues to work!

*Candy* - how is your OHSS? hope your feeling better now!

*Hollywood* -I would expect the injection to have left your system now - think we had ET same day, the 2nd?? And it's not weird at all, think im doing exactly the same been all negative around others, think ive just got my guard up! looks like sore boobs mean different things for each person as *Grinny* has posted below about it been a sign of BFP - personally I think they're are no set symptoms, ive sent myself mad researching and reading forums about symptoms and one conclusion is that it's different for everyone, and not only that it's different every time you get a BFP! so my advice would be (and im trying hard to take my own advice! lol!) would be not to analyse your symptoms, as long as there's no AF and your not ill, try and relax and not document every twinge or ache.....however this is definitely easier said than done!!! the emotional turmoil with fertility treatment seriously sucks doesn't it!!! 

xxxx


----------



## NickieMcG

Congratulations Patbaz so happy for you!!! I gave in this afternoon and tested and wished I hadn't.....it came back negative          10dp3dt. So upset.. Beta blood test in morning at clinic and I really don't want to go!


----------



## vicky2209

aw Nickie - sending    - this is my first time IVF so I cannot say I know how you feel yet but just wanted to offer some support xxxx


----------



## hollywood130

I'm thinking the same *Candy*, it should be gone after 10 days I think.
I've woken up an odd night recently with my arms or hands being completely dead, when I woke it didn't feel like I was lying on them or in a weird position, didn't think much of it and it could be completely different to yours but I have experienced it. There are not easy to get rid of either!!

Hi *Grinny*, it's so hard to say with symptoms, I've never been pregnant so I can't really say, there is a thread on it maybe you should check that out it takes all about the various symptoms that went onto a BFP. To be honest I've had all the various symptoms before and each month for me they change, really don't know why. Last month had no sore boobs, the month before they were KILLING me, this month they are quite sore. It's so frustrating, nothing to give me a little hint anyway. Hopefully for you they are all positive. I'm 9dpo with AF due Tue/Wed aswell, the last 2 months I started spotting at 11dpo so if that happens on Thurs I'll know this is another failed cycle. Praying we both get our bfp's next week x

*Vicky* - I'm not doing IVF for me it's OI with TSI. I'm totally with you on keeping the guard up, I'm not even discussing my thoughts with my DP this month, feel a little better for it too I think. It totally sucks, but not over analysing is definitely good advice, I know what I'm feeling this month but I'm not googling or thinking 'this could mean I'm pregnant', it's too hard to tell so there is not point&#8230;

Sorry to hear that *Nickie* xxx hope your doing ok


----------



## NickieMcG

Thanks ladies,  im really trying to stay positive and hope and pray that I have just implanted late and my blood test picks up something but I know deep down im hanging on a complete and utter miracle    I really thought it had worked this time round because I had so many different symptoms than my 1st attempt! But I suppose I should be thankful that we have two lovely frozen embies waiting to come home to mama lol


----------



## emma26

So sorry to hear that nickie but keep positive hun, I got my bfp from a frozen transfer!!! Chin up and wishing you all the luck in the world for the next round.
xxx 
Ps FET is reeeeally easy compared to fresh cycles  x


----------



## patbaz

Nicky you have tested very early huni I have seen people who have a bfn on the day before otd turn into a BFP on otd. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## NickieMcG

Thank you ladies for your support,  its nice being able to speak with someone other than daddy to be xxxx thank u xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Best of Luck Nickie, it is great to have this forum, great chatting to all the other ladies... chin up though and I hope it goes ok for you xx


----------



## sarahjw

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind another 'stir crazy' lady joining you in the 2ww?
Hope you are all doing well and learning to chill & wait?
I will spend the next few days reading through all the post and catch up. 

Sharry
Please can you add me to the front page:
Egg collection 9.6.13
We had ICSI
OTD 21.6.14


----------



## Beebot

Patbaz x x congratulations am delighted for you x x


----------



## NickieMcG

Must be crazy doing this to myself but I just tested again andd there was a very very faint second line omg, please god let it get stronger!!!!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Wait until the morning pee nicky as it's the most concentrated but looks good huni x


----------



## AppleTwig

I've not posted on here for awhile as I've been trying not to get too focused on treatment. We've been doing our 3rd ICSI and the only way I could cope was by pretending it wasn't happening and not getting too emotionally invested in it. Suffice to say that since embryo transfer that has gone out the window! We had another crap cycle from my point of view- so far we've had 2 eggs in first (1 fertilised), 5 eggs in second (all 5 fertilised and we have 1 frozen blast waiting) and now 2 eggs in this last cycle which was disappointing but I was expecting it to be low from the scans. 1 embryo again and this was put back on day 3. So I'm now 7 days in to the waiting game... I can't believe it will work but I also know that you never know! I feel like it's taking us longer as we've managed a total of 9 eggs from all 3 cycles so really for most people that would have been 1 cycle! If this doesn't work we'll do our one FET. If that doesn't work I don't know what next!

So nice to read other people's good news, especially after previous negative tries- it's those stories that keep me going!!


----------



## gracie222

Hi ladies I done my test and got a bfn, upset but nothing I can do x


----------



## patbaz

Gracie when is your otd huni. Have you tested too early??


----------



## gracie222

Tomorrow but iv started to bleed a little today aswell x


----------



## patbaz

I am so sorry huni


----------



## gracie222

Thanks good luck to you and hope you have a good healthy pregnancy x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni x


----------



## gracie222

How long do they like u to leave it untill u can try again? Even tho I feel there's no hope now


----------



## vicky2209

Hi gracie....sorry to see your BFF hun, sending bug hugs and hope you get thru this as best as you can xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Gracie it depends on your clinic my current clinic likes 2 af. My last clinic asked for 3. Phone your clinic in the morning and check


----------



## gracie222

Thanks how many cycles did you have?

Thanks vicky good luck to you  x


----------



## patbaz

This was my 5th tx 2 fresh and the rest frozen. This was a fresh cycle


----------



## gracie222

Wow u went through a lot it's a hard journey but just goes to show it can be done x


----------



## patbaz

Yep bent stubborn and persistent my best qualities ( dh thinks they're my worst ) if I hadn't got my BFP today we have 2 frosties and I would have gone one more FET and then stop as we only got 1 nhs cycle everything else we had to pay for so don't think we could afford much more tx


----------



## gracie222

Nhs have two fresh 2 frozen but lost out second chance as we had none to freeze so fingers crossed 2 round will be some to freeze


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Gracie huni xx


----------



## Vonda

PatBaz fantastic news... Congratulations... !!! You must be so thrilled with the result... Well done xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
I have not posted on here for a while. It is a week today since I had my ET and my test date (for some reason) is another 10 days away on the 20th.
I am fortunate that I am at home so not too stressed, though not being able to find my purse this morning nearly caused me to have an emotional and angry breakdown, thankfully I found it !
I had some bladder and abdominal pain for the first few days and then it went. The last few days I have started to get abdominal cramps again and I am so bloated, also sore boobs and again I think this bladder pain is making a return.
I am drinking loads and sick of going to the loo so much. 
The pesaries are horrible and on the second day I was very angry, now I just get the odd moment when I am angry but am doing meditation to help.
I am trying to be patient and wait until the 20th but what would happen if I tested two weeks after the ET, would it come up negative even if I am pregnant ?
Bloody hate this 2ww


----------



## emma26

I'm so sorry gracie!!! Don't give up hope hun, it can definitely be done. It was our 4th try. 2 fresh, 2 frozen.
It can happen!!
Take care, thinking of you 
xxx


----------



## vicky2209

Hi kitkat. ...you do seem to be on a long wait which is not great,  waiting is the worst bit! But there must be a reason behind it, maybe as ur clinic?  Could even be they got the dates mixed up...typo error? I've also found myself to be getting angry easy and a short fuse...A few work colleagues have got it this week :-( 

Quick question for those who've had NHS IVF...cos if the area I live they only offer one funded cycle, does this include any frozen embies you get or is it just the initial 1st try?? So worried cos we have no savings to speak of to pay for a lot of treatment :-(

Thanks 

xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Kitkat my otd was 18 days past ec hang on in there xx

Vicky I think the you get you first frozen cycle as well x


----------



## naddie

KitKat, I am 18 days for otd too. But on my fresh icsi cycle I tested 8 days and got a positive, but I was bfp with twins, hence the early positive result. I will test 11 days and take it from there. Good luck xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace

Congrats Patbaz!! Xx


----------



## lilacheva

good morning girls

i am also on an 18 day wait , its so difficult isnt it ?i am 5dp2dt and going slightly bonkers 

vicky all NHS cycles include the frosties so if you are lucky enough to have some they are all classed as the first go !! hope that helps 

does anyone know how good this embryo glue is ? i was told that this time they use slightly more glue 

have a great day im back at work this afternoon   

xxx


----------



## NickieMcG

Morning ladies, well pos this morning was no better than last night, so I think its too weak for it to show up on beta as they class pregnant at over 50! They also think I kay have developed mild ohss....the joys eh! Have to call them after 2pm xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Hi *Sarah* & welcome! The more the merrier I say! I don't think I'll ever learn how to properly chill on the 2ww but I'm doing a pretty good job so far this month, hope you are too?

That's really great *Nickie*, fingers crossed for you xx it's still a feint line right?? That's better than a bfn

Hoping this cycle works for you *AppleTwig*, I think your right in your approach, I try to do the same, this week it has kind of gone out the window and I wish I could go back to the pretending its not happening but the closer I get the harder it is, I'm 10dpo and on my last 2 cycles I started spotting at 11dpo so I'm expecting that tomorrow, my plan for today is keep totally busy at work so that it passes really quickly, I'm so afraid, I know it hasn't worked&#8230;

Really sorry to hear that *Gracie*, nothing worse than getting that visitor, hope your doing ok xx

Hi *KitKat*, maybe some of the other ladies can answer better but I'm always so nervous to test early just incase I got a result I don't want to see&#8230; it aint easy this 2ww craic though. My clinic told me to test 18dpo but I never make it that far without getting AF, last 2 cycles I started spotting at 11dpo. That's tomorrow (please stay away spotting  )


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks everyone for the advice and good luck hollywood130.
I had really bad cramps this morning to the point where I had to take deep breaths and take paracetamol (I try to avoid taking tablets until it is absolutely essential)
My sick benefit runs out at the end of this month and I don't know what to do. I will probably have to sign on the dole but if I am pregnant, will anyone employ me and I really don't want to go through all the stress of the dole office, they can be so nasty. I can't afford to just not do anything though but really don't want to lose any potential baby to stress !!
If I am not pregnant how long do you usually have to wait for the next go ? I have 3 in the freezer, maybe I could stay on the sick a bit longer (depending on my dr of course)


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood try not to worry huni. I hope af stays away for you 

Nicky try to stay positive huni. I was told that anything above a 5 meant you were pregnant. I have my fingers crossed for you x

Kitkat sounds like you're having a really hard time of it sweetie. I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress too much x


----------



## Tanyam

Morning everyone, I hope u don'tind me joining u all. I am currently in my 2 WW with 1 fresh embryo day 2 transfer and I am now on day 10 post transfer. I hope some I u ladies can give me some reassuring advice as I think I lost my embryo last night as I was in a lot of pain and bleeding heavy, sorry to be so graphic but I had some thing that looked like a (bloody) mucus jelly substance for one of a better word and I am absolutely devastated to say the least!!! I was starting to believe maybe I could be pregnant. I'm meant to be testing this Sunday on Father's Day ironically so I am really upset. I haven't told my clinic yet as I know what they will say is to still carry on and take a test but I just feel like it's hopeless. Is there anyone that is going through or has been trough something similar?  The bleedig this morning is very light and brown in colour so very strange. I hope some one can give me a by of advise, obviously I appreciate it is not medical advice but just options on what u think could be happening here. Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Tanya huni I really would phone your clinic and see what they say huni they may advise you to take more progesterone. I have no experience of this. I hope someone else can help you x


----------



## Juju77

Hello

Thought I'd say hi as I am on the 2WW. I did 2 lots of artificial insemination on 9th June (no fertility issues except over 35 and no man so I am using sperm donor). Hopefully I might get lucky this time, I feel hopeful.

Good luck to everyone, the wait is hideous, isn't it?


----------



## patbaz

Welcome juju the 2ww really sucks huni but hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## hollywood130

*Kitkat*, it is a tough situation, I'm working fulltime & so many holiday days are taken up for treatment but hey, it has to be done, no-one should not not give you a job just because your pregnant, hope fully you figure out what to do and try not to worry too much.

Will do *Patbaz*, taking each day at a time.

*Tanyam*, sorry your having a bad time, I haven't experienced that but just wanted to acknowledge your post, it's a tough time, might be a good idea to contact your clinic though and explain what's happening, hope your doing ok

Hi *Juju*, yes the 2ww is a pain, hoping this is my last one! Hopefully for you too


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi ladies, god u lot have been busy on here today lol. I can't believe I am about to type this but this morning's beta result was POSITIVE!!!! Omfg REALLY in complete shock as hpt done this morning still was not strong enough to confirm it fir us, but beta came back at 69!!!!! My James says thats a great number lol ( men and there minds) . We are both still in shock and im still crying lol, we found out at 1.45pm. 7 week scan 2nd July :-D :-D :-D 

Just goes to prove that never ever give up hope, we had!!!!!


----------



## AppleTwig

Wow, nickieMcG congratulations!! That's certainly made me think twice about testing early!

Thanks Hollywood sounds like we have a similar short cycle normally? My first ICSI my period came early, think it was day 11 or 12. My second ICSI I got put on injectable progesterone as well as the cyclogest and that stopped early bleeding but I still have period pains around the same time and lost all hope. It was a negative again. This time around I've had period pain early (around 7dpo) and sort faintly there in the background on and off since then. It's not seeming good to me and it's so hard having been through this before and feeling similar. If the frostie doesn't work I think we'll change clinic, any suggestions girls??


----------



## patbaz

Amazing news nicky so delighted for you


----------



## hollywood130

Wow Nickie that is great news, delighted for you and congrats! Enjoy every minute and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!  

It is so hard AppleTwig, I’m feeling a bit sick and negative today, getting odd pains like AF I think, they’re very faint, getting an odd pain down my right side too, that’s where I had the 3 follicles this month, why would I be getting pains there at this stage??


----------



## NickieMcG

Thank u so much ladies, I wish each and everyone of you lots of love and luck xxxx mwah


----------



## Kasvar

Congratulations NickieMcG - what a lovely surprise for you after feeling so downhearted.  Like you says, it shows anything can happen 

Afm I'm day 3 post IUI and went back to work today.  Good to get back to being busy but at the same time it's so hard not to stress at work!  DOing lots of meditation, channeling positive energy through my body and trying to relax as much as possible 

Drinking 2 litres of water is hard though!  Am doing my best but needing to pee every 30 mins!!  

Good luck those of you who are testing soon. xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Hollywood - no idea but I'm the same! Feel a bit bruised around the ovaries this evening, like i did when stimulating i.e. lower abdo on both sides. Not like AF pain at the moment but i have to say the aches and pains all merge into one if you concentrate hard enough  

I don't fully understand your signature, what treatment have you had/?


----------



## Juju77

Thanks ladies for the nice messages. Glad to see some BFP's. I'm trying not to symptom spot as I know that after 2 days there won't be any, LOL. I do feel as if it may work, don't know why. This is the 6th time and I didn't think I was any of the other 5 times so maybe that's a good sign. I have a 7 year old boy and can't wait to tell him if I am, he is broodier than me.

Wishing you all joy and beautiful babies.


----------



## ouryear

Congratulations Nickie.. Wonderful news


----------



## hollywood130

Sorry AppleTwig I should prob elaborate on that signature!! It's Ovulation Induction with Timed Intercourse. I take Gonal F on days 4,6 & 8 then once theres follicles on the Day 10 scan with thick lining I take the Ovitrelle Injection!


----------



## Tanyam

Good morning ladies,

I hope u are all coping well with the 2 WW, it's such a hard time for us all!!

patbaz and KitKat thank u for ur lovely messages, I went to the clinic yesterday and they basically said what I thought they would say, which was that we can't tell u why u are bleeding and that it doesn't necessarily mean that it has not worked and to carry on taking my progesterone pesseries until Sun which is test day!!! Scary. I stopped bleedig heavy the day after but tht may be the progesterone. I shall let u all know how I get on but I am convinced that it's a BFN.... But u never know. The nurse also said that some women bleed all the way through there pregnancy so there maybe a tiny little glimmer of hope. Sending lots of baby dust to the rest of u. Xxx


----------



## kitkatd

Morning ladies
I feel like I am having a crisis. 
After taking the paracetamol yesterday for the pain I had it worked but then last night and this morning the pain has changed. Is more like af pain and I am so scared that it means that it hasn't worked. I still have 8 days until I test and its going to drive me nuts. I'm so scared and wish I could just know now if it has worked or not. This 2ww is like torture!


----------



## Candy x

Sorry this is a selfish post just about me but really need advice ......

I'm 7dp5dt today and I caved in this morning and tested and if was a   
Is this true? Could it be a false positive at this stage? I don't no what to do next? 
I'm in total shock


----------



## patbaz

Candy I think congratulations are in order huni. At 12dp5dt the trigger should be out of your system. Naughty you for POAS early but I think that looks good, maybe it's twins?


----------



## Candy x

12 days past ? I'm only 7 days past ? 
I did test on 4dp5dt and it was a BFN , I didn't test thinking I was going to get a BFP I tested to see if my trigger shot had left the building   
So maybe my positive test is for real? 
Look like your in the running for twins too   xxx
I'm on Total shock , I never thought this would happen to me xxx


----------



## patbaz

Sorry candy got the numbers wrong oops but I still think it's looking good for you sweetie  
A huge congrats on your. BFP


----------



## Jojo1975

When is your OTD Candy? can't be far off, so it's looking good, I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fluffyfriends

My first time here. Had ET yesterday and due to test on 21 June. Feeling very emotional today


----------



## hollywood130

*Kasvar*, I hear ya, at work is hard because you think about it, I know it's busy at work but it still creeps into your mind, doesn't it? The closer you get to test day the worse it gets too

*Tanyam*, I know a girl who bled the whole way through her pregnancy so don't give up yet, hope your feeling ok x

*Kitkat*, I know how you feel, I'm so fed up today, definitely have AF pains today, I'm 11dpo and this time last month I started spotting so afraid it'll happen again today, I know in my heart it hasn't worked and I feel sick at the thought of it.

Congrats on your BFP *Candy* x

Welcome Morley, it is a very emotional time, hope you can relax today, take it easy and put your feet up x

The clinic rang to say they think what they thought was a follicle on my left is actually a cyst and they want to confirm it, so I have to go for a scan on Day of my cycle, I'll also have a scan on Day 10 which means 2 days off work and the first at VERY short notice, not sure how they'll take that&#8230; the thought of making the 2 trip is really bugging me, the clinic is 2 hours away from me, it's such a pain. This morning I woke up stinging AGAIN like I have a urine infection, but I've been drinking 2litres of water each day. The AF pains are coming, very slight though, not a good sign  this is driving me


----------



## AppleTwig

Hang in there Hollywood, not long to go till knowing one way or the other. The closer it gets the harder though right? I hardly slept last night thinking, and with awful restless legs which I've had before but get worse when I do IVF for some reason. Trying to do job application today and struggling to concentrate!!

Candy that is fantastic news. You know your trigger is out as you tested bfn before so this sounds very promising indeed! You're 12 days past egg collection which means your trigger was 14 days ago roughly so definitely out of your system even if you didn't have that previous bfn to prove it. Congratulations!!


----------



## Candy x

Thank you everyone  

JoJo , My official test date isn't until Wednesday si 6 days early  

Pat , you got me worried there  

Hollywood , sooty to hear your news , I hope your scan goes ok x

Apple , thanks for that info , my EC was on the 31st June x


----------



## AppleTwig

Same EC as me Candy. Making me think about testing tomorrow morning! My OTD blood test is Monday, each clinic seems to do it differently but if you think about it most home pregnancy tests are valid from the first day of missed period, which in the natural scheme of things (not that anything about what we're doing to our bodies to get pregnant is natural ),  would be 14 days after EC. The only reason not to test early is that it may say negative when you are in fact pregnant so i would say that's a pretty solid positive for you!


----------



## Candy x

Apple , I originally was going to test tomorrow but didn't as it's Friday 13th  I'm superstitious   so that's why I tested today.
I'm going to take another test Saturday morning  
I hope and   you get your BFP  
I don't no when my blood test is ? Must tell me when I ring up Wednesday on my OTD if hopefully I still have a BFP


----------



## naddie

Candy, looks like it could be twins on the cards for you, I tested positive at 8dp3dt and it was twins I was carrying, good luck xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood hang on in there huni x

Apple twig step away from the tests  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## hollywood130

Yea *AppleTwig*, not long to go, if I make it it's only 5 days til test day, really hope I do! I am struggling today, it's my first day to feel this bad about it. The sun is starting to come out and I'm having lunch with my sister so that'll make me feel a little better!! Need to through myself into work now and stop dwelling on it, what will be will be.

Thanks *Candy*, hope AF stays away then I won't need the scan! Keeping everything crossed for you xx Imagine twins, I'd love twins!

Thanks *Patbaz,* going to try and get my mind of it now for, 5 days to go (possibly)


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood it's so hard. I had a real blip about 7 days into the wait. I was so sure it was all over but I had promised DH I wouldn't test before OTD. But the waiting drove me nuts


----------



## AppleTwig

Patbaz you are a paragon of not testing early virtue!   I've just agreed with DH that I will test on Saturday. If it's negative then I will believe it as it's 14 days since EC. Only 2 more days to go


----------



## patbaz

Apple twig I know that a lot of people who tested negative on 14 days past ec got a positive a few days later. Especially those who had fet. So if it comes up negative on Saturday still test on your clinics OTD because it's amazing how things can change in a few days


----------



## hilly35

Sharry can you add me please, otd 21st June, icsi 

Hi ladies, hope it's ok to join very tentatively. This is my first 2ww after 4 icsi treatments. I have 2 embies on board after 3 day transfer. I wasn't brave enough to push to 5 day after my history. I feel nothing except so very tired. Candy hey again! Congrats once more and you pat baz. 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there ok?


----------



## patbaz

Welcome to the 2ww hilly. I hope the next two weeks are lucky for you x


----------



## Candy x

Hey hilly just realised your test date isnt that far away  

Hollywood , twins would be lovely , but I would be eternally grateful for one  

Naddies , wow congratulations  ,  just curious , what symptoms did you have if any? 
Did you have two blasts put back then ? 

Lovely weather today here xxxx


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies sorry I haven't responded to any of your posts I find it difficult to keep up  

Candy, I had a tucking pain in my lower tummy, and sore (o)(o)   I had 2 3 day embies transferred, sadly I only went on to have one baby, but he will be a year in 2 weeks time   I am currently on my last FET with 2 3 day embies. xxx Good luck I will be keeping an eye on your posts to see how you get on   xxx


----------



## Candy x

Sounds like same symptoms as me   sorry to hear you lost one  
well enjoy his 1st Birthday ,  and I wish you Luck in this cycle , when's your OTD ? 
I'm sure I'll be on here a lot asking a million questions  
Xx


----------



## Candy x

Another quick question , do you think it's ok to take utrogestran pessaries about late ? I'm going out for a meal tonight and I'm wondering what to do as I normally take them about 7pm , do you think it will be ok to take 2 hours late ? xx


----------



## hollywood130

Not too bad now PatBaz, bit more settled now, thankfully, until I start freaking again, it’s not going to last too long!! Hope the stress isn’t bad…

Hi Hilly, hanging by a thread! It’s so so tough, I have slight AF pains and I hate it because they’re AF pains, I want nothing associated with it at all!  I’m the same as you I’m completely exhausted, all I want to do is close my eyes.

Me too Candy, all I want is at least one, it would be so precious just to be pregnant

Question ladies, I have terrible back pain at the moment, I suffer with my back anyway but right now I can't even walk straight with it, I'm putting all my weight on one side and I'm work out already, do you think it would be ok at this stage to take Panadol or what painkiller can anyone recommend?


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood it's ok to take paracetamol during 2ww and general pregnancy. Avoid anything with ibuprofen or naproxen or codeine is what my clinic told me. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Rachel1984

Hello can i join this? Is it for ivf cyclers or just normal 2ww?
my OTD is 16th June and ive had 0 symptoms xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome nancy this thread is for anyone waiting to test huni. I had no symptoms and had a proper wobble about half way through. I didn't think I would get my BFP but I did so stay calm and keep visualising your little embie(s) snuggling right in x


----------



## lilacheva

good evening guys 

candy i believe ahuge congrats is in order     so happy for you hunny what symptoms have u had ?did u have a 2 day ? i thought i read some where you did u will be fine to take pessaries a couple of hours late 

omg i cannot  stop sneezing  literally im a mess and it hurts my stomach every time i sneeze this 2ww will be the death of me !!
closed all windows and curtains so now im sneezing and melting too  

anyone else going slightly insane on this 2ww 

boobs are still killing me i could cry !! 

xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks Patbaz, thought Paracetamol were ok alright, just needed confirmation! Can't keep going like this I'm crippled, really need to take something. Going to take it easy for the evening, maybe a light walk and some tv after that!! Glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Rachel1984

Thanks for the welcome! We are hoping it works but my progestorone was dropping so I have gone on gestone. Have any of your clinics monitored your prog during 2ww? Fingers crossed for everyone and congrats to everyone who has had positives!!! Xx


----------



## Rach2013

Hi.. please can i join this group?
Iv had ET today... so commenced the dreaded 2ww!!
hows everyone feeling?
not very good at computers so lets see if this posts....


----------



## Mona74

Hello everyone, can I join this group too? I know a few names on here!
I had ET today, had 3 embryos placed! Test day is June 26th.
Xxx


----------



## Rach2013

iv had two put back today. my test is 29th. eek. where have you had treatment?


----------



## hilly35

Hey Mona!! ITs so nervous moving to this thread! X


----------



## Mona74

Hi Hilly, thought I'd join you ladies over here! I can't believe I'm here! Never thought I'd get this far!!
Hi Rach2013, congratulations to you too. ET's a piece of cake isn't it? Felt a bit of an anti climax!! I am so bloated tonight! Are you the same?
SHARRY - can you update me on the front please? ET today, ICSI, test day June 26th. Thanks x


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi Mona and Rache! Agree ET was fine. Just like a smear.
I've only had one transferred because of my age but I should have gone for 2 I'm now thinking.
I'm at the argc in London xx


----------



## vicky2209

Morning ladies! 
Gosh it's early but I just can't sleep....haven't posted on here for few days as been away with family so hello to everyone and good luck to you all!!!!!

Sorry to turn this and make it all about me, but reason I'm up so early is because I decided to test early (OTD is sunday) ....anyhow I've done 4 tests....One clear blue digital which says 1-2 weeks pregnant (yey!!) Then 2 tescos own brand the the one clinic provided...These other 3 are simple 2 lines for a positive result...but none have 2 lines If I look really really closely I can see hint of 2nd line on each but it's so faint I just don't know if my eyes are just playing tricks with me? So now I'm stumped...would anyone class this as a BFP or not?

Thanks in advance for your help!!  

  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Vicky*, I'd say it was. Huge congratulations  X


----------



## patbaz

Vicky the clear blue digital is more sensitive than the cheaper tests so the feint line on the others is becaus you have tested early huni. I would say a huge congratulations are in order. Whoop whoop


----------



## ouryear

Hi ladies not posted for a while it's hard to keep up with you lot haha.
Candy congratulations!! wonderful news.
Welcome to those who have just joined. 

Vicky I would definitely go off the clear blue as their the most sensitive tests so.. Congratulations!!

Hollywood, patbaz is right only paracetamol is safe to take, I am a pharmacy technician and we can only advise pregnant women paracetamol for pain.. As we should all be classing ourselfs as pregnant on this god dam LONG 2ww, it's the longest 2 weeks of my life.. Well 18 days for me.

I woke up yesterday feeling great and positive had a lovely chilled day but what a night, i barely slept my legs feel really tingly and strangely irritable, can't really sedcribe it does anyone else get this? 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Our year I've heard a few ladies say that about the tingly limbs. Stay positive x


----------



## vicky2209

Thank you everyone!!!! Not sinking in yet and I haven't managed much sleep....but think I'm gonna take the positive and run with it!! Lol!

Thanks for all your invaluable support and tons and tons and tons of luck to everyone still to test! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ouryear

thanks patabaz, better get used to it they ay another 12 days to go ha.
really happy for you Vicky xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Ouryear - restless legs, I get it bad too. it's not clear why but i've heard that pregnant women get it (in the later stages) so I'm assuming that the reason it's happening is all the hormones. I had it a few times during stimulation but then for the past week almost every night. It's so frustrating as you have to move them! I usually get up and do some calf stretches and that seems to help.

Well ladies, it definitely hasn't sunk in yet but after 3 hours sleep last night (I've not been able to sleep properly since Tuesday and I really hope this isn't something that is set to continue) I decided to test this morning. It's the first time I've ever seen the + sign on a POAS - it's a  ^BFP for me.     After 2 failed cycles I really was thinking it was never going to happen, that there was something wrong with me, my uterus or something, and that it would really never happen. But it has. So really really hang in there ladies with BFNs, it can happen even after previous failed attempts and for no good reason. Last time I had 2 good 3 day embryos put back chosen from 5 embryos still going strong on day 3. This time we had 2 eggs collected and only 1 fertilised and that is what is currently inside me!! Right enough exclamation marks. Clearly I'm going to be testing tomorrow as well  I used Clearblue but non digital as couldn't bear the possibility of seeing 'not pregnant' in words, going to buy one of those now to use tomorrow 

Good luck to anyone else testing today and congratulations Vicky!!!


----------



## ouryear

thanks for the advice appletwig its gave me a bit more hope reading your excellent news.. big congratulations to you, wonderfull  xxx


----------



## patbaz

Woo whoo appletwig congratulations sweetie. I hope yo have a happy and healthy 9months ahead of you xx


----------



## vicky2209

Congratulations appletwig!!!! Really happy for you and good luck for next 9 months! ! Eeeekkk! !

Xxxxx


----------



## hilly35

Appletwig and Vicky huge congratulations ladies. Who says the 13th is unlucky!!!


----------



## Candy x

Morning girls , Hope your all well, 
Hi to all the newbies and enjoy the 2ww  

Lilacheva ,thanks   I had 2 x 5 day blasts put back , here's the symptoms I had 
Which started from 2 days past my transfer. Tummy cramps ( not AF cramps ) AF cramps on and off all throughout the 2ww , sore boobs ( but honestly think this was the pessaries ) a few shooting pains down below , made me jump slightly when this happened. And the main symptom that really made me think i was pregnant was pins and needles in my arms and hands at night in bed , actually woke me up 4 times in then night 3 times. Apparently it's called carpal tunnel - you can get it in early pregnancy, it's not a very common symptom so if you get this it's looking good  

Mona , hilly nice to see you on here , hope your both well  

Vicky , looking good - congratulations    

Our year , I had pins and needles 3 , 4 and 5dp5dt , woke me up throughout the night in my arms and hands , look up carpal tunnel - could be that  I got my BFP yesterday , so that's a good sign to me x

AppleTwig , Congratulations     
Wahoo another BFP xxx

I  going to ring my docs in a sec to see if I can have a blood test on Monday to check all is ok , hope they will do it for me , put my mind at rest xxx


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz , how you feeling ? Have you claimed any more symptoms  

Forgot to mention something in my symptoms lilacheva started with nausea 6dpt still have it now , off food! Struggling to eat to be honest everything makes me feel sick   xxx


----------



## patbaz

Candy the only symptoms I can really report is being exhausted all the time. I came home for lunch yesterday and fell asleep and was late back into work. I also feel yucky all the time (bit like a hangover tummy) and serious heartburn. Off to get bloods done this morning with my gp so yours should do it too x


----------



## Nicj73

Congratulations Appletwig.  

Wow loads going on, on here. I'm on my phone so sorry for lack of personals. Please could I be added also I had 3 embies put back 2dtf and I'm 7 days into the 2ww (soz, I don't know all the abbreviations) on HCG hormone, last injection , last night so any symptoms I'm putting down to that. I'm bloated, really sore (.)(.) and a pulling/ full feeling around womb area, oh and a bit nauseous. My otd is the 20th, I'm actually glad to be a work as it keeps my mind busy. It's my first IVF, but I do have children from a previous marriage, and had Clomid to get those pregnancies. Fingers crossed this all works.


----------



## patbaz

Good luck nic x


----------



## kungfupanda

Good morning,
Hi Nic, its my first ivf I am 4dpt5dt with 2 embies. I had really sore (.)(.) before ET, now they are just tender. 
Hi Candy, congrats with your BFP, I am feeling a gentle pinching in my belly time to time. Have you had such a symptom? And when is the earliest do you think I should poas? I did it yesterday to confirm the trigger left the building - inspired by you, thanks for sharing info previously.


----------



## Fluffyfriends

I am 2 days after ET and have slight tummy cramps and little shooting pains,has anyone else had this keep worrying my period is going to start


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz , I haven't got the tiredness yet, might get it later on , have you got to see you doctor first ? They said I've got to see doctor to authorise the blood test and give me paperwork etc, what reason did you give for wanting the blood test? 
My doc appointment is Monday morning.

Good luck nic , your halfway there 

Kungfupanda , hi and congrats on being PUPO with twins  
I had lots going on in my tummy and lower down ,,,, cramp twinges pains dull aches 
Well the earliest i would test id 7dp5dt that's the very earliest that's the first time I tested - the good news is your trigger is out your system so atleast if you get a positive you no it's true   but bare in mind everyone is different and people embryos implant at different time so the later the implantation the later a test will pick it up xxx

Morleyboyce , I had tummy cramps and shooting pains which started 2dp5dt and I've just got a BFP


----------



## hollywood130

Welcome Nancy & Rach & Mona…
This 2ww is awful isn’t it, I’m 12dpo today with AF pains coming, so not holding out too much hope!

I’d definitely say congratulations are in order Vicky! Xx

Thanks OurYear, I don’t take them unless I really really have to.  Sounds like restless legs you have, my Mum has that, she has it every night, it’s really bad, other than that I don’t know, take it you don’t suffer with it?

Congratulations to you too AppleTwig, delighted for you and Vicky, hope you both have a healthy and happy 9 months xx

When did the exhaustion start for you Patbaz, I’m so tired too, wondering if it’s a good sign…

I'm really feeling nervous today ladies, I looked back on my cycles and during the first one on OI I started spotting at 12dpo, it was 11dpo on the second cycel, I'm currently on 12dpo and CD23, so nervous that the spotting will start today, my tummy is quite swelled and I woke up stinging really badly as if I have a urine infection prob have a slight one, I'm drinking loads of water and I have CM, keep thinking it's AF, having slight AF pains too.  Oh God today is going to be awful, great positive vibes on here with all the BFP's it's given me a little hope! Maybe June is a good month for us all.  Please please let the spotting stay away


----------



## hilly35

Hollywood, thinking of you and hoping af stays far far away


----------



## hollywood130

Thank You Hilly, I'll be doing well to get today over with, going for dinner tonight for my sisters birthday so if I can make it that far at least dinner will take my mind of things!! Nothing like food to keep a girl occupied


----------



## AppleTwig

Thinking of you today Hollywood. You just never know, glad you didn't start yesterday when you thought you might!

Thanks all xx


----------



## patbaz

Candy I couldn't get an appointment with gp but I spoke to her over the phone and told her I was worried because I mc very early on last tx and I wanted my levels checked to make sure things were progressing. I had my bloods done this morning but won't get any results back until Monday afternoon. So forgetting about it until the weekend. 

Hollywood I felt tired the whole we through tx but the exhaustion kicked in about 9-10 days after ec. Even as I am writing this I am yawning. Good job the pupils are off today


----------



## donna80

Hi ladies. 
I have been following this tread but not posted this cycle yet, 
I'm 3DP5DT with 2 frozen DE embryos.  (The lil pips) my first fresh cycle was a BFN, this time I've had the endo scrach and have tried to relax more I'm using the zita west cd, on my last cycle i had no symptoms or anything just a bfn, this time I spotted the evening and morning after ET and this morning I'm spotting again, it was just 1 spot when I woke up but now it's a lil more that that, has anyone else had this, and know what it could mean? 

Congrats on all the BFP, 

 for those who have test dates coming up soon, 
My test date is the 21 st June, 

Donna xx


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz Well hopefully I can have my bloods done after I've seen my doc on Monday.
I hope your results are ok  
I don't no if I'm yawning because I'm tired or yawning because I'm bored of resting  

Hollywood I hope your AF stays away    Hope you have a lovely birthday dinner , will take your mind of things x

Donna , congrats on being PUPO , spotting could certainly mean implantation  
I also had the endometrial scratch x


----------



## patbaz

Candy I haven't had anytime off this time as I wanted to keep busy and tbh I really didn't think this tx would work, I mean I prayed that it would and thank God it has but being at work has kept me sane  summer hols are coming soon though and I can't wait for them


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz I gather you work in the school profession then ? 
6 week will be lovely for you to relax and all this to sink in. I don't no about you but it's still not sank in yet, I think it will when I have a scan ?
I've got my own dog grooming business so I'm taking as much time as I want , might go back at the 12 weeks mark ( if I get there   ) 
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lucky you candy having your own business. I am a secondary school teacher in Northern Ireland and our summer holidays start on the first of July but I had already agreed to go away with a group of pupils for the first two weeks of the summer so as my situation has changed I am not looking forward to it anymore  

As for not being able to believe you're pregnant I am the exact same way. Getting my bloods done and being told my first level was 258 meant that I was definitely pregnant, now I will wait to see if levels have at least doubled and for me that's another milestone my scan is two weeks from today so trying to stay calm until then, until I get to see if pip and squeak have both stuck with me or only one. I suspect with my levels it's most likely only one!


----------



## NickieMcG

Vicky and Appletwig WOOOHOOOO     congratulations!!!!! So happy for you both, hope you sail through the next 9 months.  

I have unfortunately developed ohss mild/moderate and have been put on dalteparin injections for the forseable future (more bloody injections gggrrrrrr) fingers crossed it goes nice and quickly as im back to work on monday after having 5 weeks off lol

Hope u are all coping with your waits, it wont be long now xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Nickie sending you hugs but don't go back to work if you don't feel well x


----------



## Candy x

I take my hat off to all you teachers it's a bloody hard job x
Oh I hope the trip isn't to hard for you , you might enjoy it you never no  
Glad to hear your bloods prove your pregnant and   They've at least doubled  tomorrow.
We've just got to take each step at a time , I'm just happy for now to be pregnant 
So what sort of level we looking at if it's twins do you think ? Xxxx

Nickie , damn OHSS , I've had that ! Hope it don't knock you too much x


----------



## donna80

Thank you candy congratulations your BFP, I thought the spotting could be implantation, I'm just scared to build my hopes up but don't want to feel negative either! What a muddle!   

Congratulations patbaz too, 

Nickie I hope your feeling better soon, I don't know much about ohss as I never got to ec with my own eggs, I heard its nasty tho,   

Donna x


----------



## Candy x

I no what you mean Donna I had lots of symptoms but didn't allow myself to believe I was pregnant I it's kept blaming it on the pessaries ! The only reason I tested early is because I had pins and Needles which is a rare and good sign plus because I'm Impatient too   xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Donna good luck sweetie x

Candy not sure what sort of levels for twins. I did google it though and it seems that the levels aren't always a good indicator of twins or singletons. I would love twins but to have my own little baby would be just great


----------



## hollywood130

Well the spotting has started, it's faint pink atm, I'm hoping it goes away but I think I'm wasting my time, feeling very fed up right now, want to be on another planet. Have to ring the clinic and book a Day 3 scan but I know they won't even acknowledge me because my cycle hasn't actually started, which means I won't be able to go for the scan because Day 1 will be Saturday (the clinic won't be open) and Day 3 is Monday so I won't get there.
Sorry that is a moan and a half, I've just had it, really cracking up, feel like it's never going to happen. Also wondering is the 4th round of Ovulation Induction a waste of time, should I just go straight onto IVF?

Thanks *Candy, AppleTwig & Patbaz * for your support xx really appreciate it. Candy, just read you have a dog grooming business, how lovely! I have 2 dogs! Love them so so much, would love more!

*Donna*, the spotting is a pain, for me though it's always a sign of AF, just started today, basically right on time, same as the 1st cycle, I'd like to think it was implantation but I know it's not the case, hope it's a good sign for you .


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood try and stay strong huni x


----------



## Candy x

Oh Hollywood I'm so very sorry , I wish I could tell you it might stop but I think you know your body best and I don't want to lie to you, it's so unfair !!!!
Regarding what to do next .... That's entirely up to you , speak to your clinic and your partner about that one , just because it hasn't worked before don't mean to say it not the 4th round . It's a painful waiting game  
I love my dogs too , I also have two dogs , they mean the world to me , I want more more more but Hubby wants to wait   I have a chihuahua and a Yorkshire terrier , they make me smile and laugh everyday! What sort you got ? Xxx


----------



## Candy x

Does anyone no when you can have a bath? I no your not suppose to in the 2ww but can you if you've got your BFP? If not when ?  
I miss my baths I hate showering all the time ! xxx


----------



## patbaz

Candy I think it's ok to have a bath as long as it's not hot. I like my bath to be really hot so it's not worth it for me. Check with your clinic though because obviously I am not a medical professional huni x


----------



## mandalyn

Hi, first time on this site. A bit unsure of the jargon used - lol! Had 2 embryos transferred yesterday which was day 3 and they were an 8 & 6 cell. This is my first attempt at ICSI and am due to test on 28th june


----------



## Rachel17

Guys,

I've done a really dull thing and tested today, I'm 6 days past a 5 day transfer and its come back as a faint positive on a clear blue? could it really be a positive i'm just worried now that it could still be trigger shot in system but I done that back on the 31st of may?? just really worried now   

Congrats everyone on all your BFP's    

I haven't had a chance to read some of the thread as ive been back at work but will do so tonight


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks Patbaz!

Candy – yeah I think I’m just freaking out today, so tired of it all, will do the 4th cycle, have half the injections still in the fridge so might aswell use them up!  What’s one more cycle anyway when we’ve come this far, 5years 3 months and counting… I also have Yorkie and I have a German Shepherd, would be completely lost without them, their great friends!  Love getting home to them every evening!

Rachel I’m sure the trigger shot is out of you system at this stage, congrats hun x


----------



## Candy x

Hollywood , I can imagine how drained you are from it all   Definitely no point wasting those Meds you have! Oh I no , mine are great friends too , I love to watch them play and cuddle up   keep us updated on how the next few days turn out not you x

Rachel in my opinion your trigger shot is out , so a huge .....
Congrats is in order   
I tested positive yesterday at 7dp5dt and my second line was there straight away and very dark so I believe I would of tested positive the day before 6dp and maybe even at 5dp   xxx

Mandalyn , congrats on being PUPO , hope your 2ww flys past for you x

Patbaz , I love my baths hot too so definitely not interested if I can only have it warm  will ask my clinic when I ring them Wednesday x


----------



## Vonda

Hi, I just wanted to say that my OTD was today and I have tested BFP.. Did 2 cheap ones first ... And have also done a digital... Still don't want to get my hopes up, as it is such early days and it is my first a IVF cycle...Early scan is on 1st July... The only symptoms I've really had are  mild AF type cramps and sore boobs..had thought these may be a side effect of the pessaries...
Congratulations to everyone who has tested BFP and very sorry to anyone who hasn't had good news....  
Thanks for everyone's support on here.xx


----------



## Rach2013

Busy page on here.... nice to have some reassurance reading through pages. Been getting mild cramp pains on and off since ET on Thurs and was getting worried. My husband is always telling me i'm a hypochondriac so was trying to tell myself its all in my head and nothing to worry about! lol.

Have people taken this 2ww off work? x


----------



## donna80

Thank you patbaz, 

Sorry that it hasn't worked this time for you Hollywood, I wish you all the best for your next cycle. 

Candy, I was told to bath as normal, altho I like my baths boiling hot too, so I'm sticking with the shower, to be on the safe side, 

Congratulations Rachel and vonda, 

 that your embryos stick mandalyn, 

I'm still spotting!! Driving me insane! It's gonna be a long week.


----------



## Candy x

Congrats vonda    Fab news 

Donna ,yea better to be safe than sorry. Some people do spot throughout there 2ww

I'm planning on taking a clear blue digital test over the weekend , what should it say on it ? 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks ? Anyone no? 
I'm 8dp5dt today xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Candy - I know but hey maybe next cycle will work or maybe IVF might just do the job! Will defo keep you updated, thanks huni xx

Thanks Donna, it aint easy!


----------



## Candy x

It will work Hollywood it's just when ...   
x


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood it will work for you look at me!!!

Candy your cb digital could say either because you are technically just under two weeks since ec so could go either way. Don't put too much stead in it x


----------



## patbaz

Vonda congratulations on your BFP huni great news x


----------



## Vonda

Hey *Rach2013* I didn't take my 2ww off work, but I only work 3 days a week (13 hour shifts)had thought of possibly taking it off, but didn't want to have to explain anything to my boss, as I haven't told work... and being a nurse it was too short notice to ask anyway
Thanks *Candy*, it's a bit of a shocker, didn't ever even expect to get through a cycle.. Let alone a BFP RESULT...This was my first type of fertility treatment, and had gone straight for ICSI as I have such low AMH and reserve. Consultant told me over a year ago that IVF wouldn't work, only with donor eggs, but I could start a cycle, just so I knew I'd given it a go, but would most likely be abandoned.. Fantastic news on your BFP.... 
*Hollywood130* sorry to hear your news, but go for it...wishing all the best for next time 
hi *Mandalyn*, I only joined the forum during my 2ww and this was my first time ICSI too, so understand how you are feeling.. I had 2 put back also and none to freeze. 

xxx


----------



## Kasvar

Wow - this thread has been busy today!!  
Congratulations to all the BFP's   Friday 13th isn't as unlucky as people might have thought.  

Afm, 4dpiui and not feeling having loads of symptoms, just twinges here and there.  Woke up in the night to go to the toilet and felt like I'd done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson though!  But felt fine in the morning.  

Am trying lots of visualisation techniques which are helping to keep me nice and relaxed.  The sun also helps   
Good luck to those left to test and have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## Vonda

Thanks PatBaz... You must be on cloud nine after your result... What blood test didyou ask your GP to do? I don't think I can bear to wait til scan, unless I just keep doing HPTs..!xxx


----------



## patbaz

I asked gp to do a beta hcg. As long as your numbers are above 5 it means you are pregnant. You need to get your bloods done twice about 48-72 hours apart and as long as your level has increased significantly ideally doubled then your pregnancy is going the way it should be. My bloods on 13dp5dt were 258 so hoping my results from today's test are around the 600 mark but I won't get those until Monday afternoon. Gonna POAS again tomorrow just to see the positive again


----------



## Candy x

Hey Patbaz what should a clear blue digital test say at this point? Do you no? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Vonda*,  congratulations  You've given me some needed hope that it can and hopefully will work. X


----------



## patbaz

patbaz said:


> Hollywood it will work for you look at me!!!
> 
> Candy your cb digital could say either because you are technically just under two weeks since ec so could go either way. Don't put too much stead in it x


 I posted this earlier sweetie for you. Mine said 2-3 but I was 14 dp5dt when I took it with my first morning urine


----------



## Candy x

Sorry Patbaz I didn't see that post   Thanks a lot , i think I'm going to do it in the morning and see what it says   mine might say 1-2 weeks with only being 9dp5dt tomorrow , will see! 
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Like I said could be either but don't be disappointed if it says 1-2 another of my ff was freaking out because hers was still saying 2-3 when she was 7 weeks and when she went for her scan she saw two little heartbeats so I don't think they are all that reliable x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
Congratulations to all with BFP results and good luck to all those in waiting.
I am still on the 2ww and it is really starting to do my head in now.
I am 10dp5det and really want to test.
Symptoms I have had are sore boobs, cramps, bloated, sharp pains in vagina and restlessness.
I freaked out two days ago as had a really bad cramp so bad it took my breath away and I had to take paracetamol. The day after I had hardly any cramps so was scared it meant AF was coming.
Today had bloatedness again and cramps, some feel like they are in my ovaries !
I have been given the 20th to test, so a week today.
I was willing to wait but it's getting very hard now and my biggest concern is that I have an under active thyroid and I know that it is important that they monitor that closely especially in early pregnancy.
I am looking for advice, would it be too early to test ? Should I wait until Tuesday (2 weeks since ET) or wait until Friday ?
Help please


----------



## patbaz

Kitkat technically there could be enough hcg in your first morning urine as your 15 days past ec. So if you want to you should go for it but remember that if it's neg it may not be a true result xx


----------



## Vonda

Thanks PatBaz, I may ask, will see after the weekend 
Hey *Jam&Cream* I haven't put my stats in pink below, because I don't know how to, but I am 39 very low AMH (1.2 in March 2013) and endo cysts my DH is 47 with low sperm count (he has son from previous marriage ).. Miraculously got 6 eggs, all fertilised, but only 2 blasts for transfer on day 5.. And as you said it can and DOES work..!! keep positive and I will be keeping everything crossed for you... Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Vonda*, that's really made me smile. Congratulations again to you both xx my amh is low too, 4.4 when last tested, so I was really pleased with what we ended up with. Just hoping they're sticky ones. Xx
If you want to add a signature, go to profile at the top then forum profile.


----------



## ouryear

Morning ladies thanks for the replays yesterday.
Just want to say..
Hollywood I'm really sorry to hear your news.. Keep strong girl. 
Patbaz good luck for Monday 
Congratulations to all who tested BFP yesterday   
And good luck to anyone testing today

I'm back to work Monday, need to keep myself occupied now it's driving me mad, 11 more days to go   hurry up the 25th ha!
XxxX


----------



## Vonda

*jam&Cream* awwww glad that's put a smile n your face..  And thanks for letting me know re. signature, got work now...so will do later! Waiting is just the worst, it was soooooooooooo slow...and a complete emotional roller coaster... My poor DH got it n the neck on many occasions!
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Vonda I think our dh all get it n the neck when we go through tx. Mine keeps telling me to stop wishing time away and enjoy being pregnant


----------



## Candy x

Morning everyone 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x

Patbaz , you were right , took the test this morning and it says 1 - 2 weeks pregnant , which I assume is about right as I'm 9dp5dt, should go up on my OTD Wednesday to 2 - 3 weeks is that right? hope your ok and enjoy being pregnant   x


----------



## Hopeful201414

Congratulations to all those with BFP's, big hugs to all those with negatives and hang on in there to everyone waiting! 

Afm I Can't believe I'm still on here waiting, my OTD was the 8th of June which came out positive even tho I've had a fair amount of spotting, I also had a positive beta test done but shortly after arriving back from the clinic I had a bleed along with pains prior to it, so I'm waiting until next week to see if there's a heartbeat and in the right place, now on the 3rd ww=long!


----------



## lemony

Morning!!
Just been reading through posts on here and so many wonderful highs, and horrible lows. At least we can all be in it together. 
I am 3dp2det (hope I got the abbreviation right!). I always thought I would cope with the 2ww ok but it turns out that I am driving myself and my DH crazy with every twinge. So I hope I can join the group for a bit of moral support.......?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hopeful*, fingers crossed  X


----------



## patbaz

Stay strong hopeful. It seems us IF ladies are constantly in a state of waiting. 

Candy I so glad cb test went well but again just to say they aren't always the most reliable. 

Lemony welcome to the group the 2ww is the toughest part in all of this x


----------



## Hopeful201414

Thanks Patbaz and jam&cream, only a few more days!

I have lost so many hours reading google during the wait and still come up with no answers, so if I could give anyone any advice I would throw yourself into an interesting subject and try to submerge yourself in it....very hard I know but it does help.  Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hopeful*, I've banned myself from doctor google. You get approx 247 different answers for each question  x


----------



## AppleTwig

Kitkat you should totally test! If you're 10days post 5day transfer it should be accurate I think? Early morning though.

Candy my digital said 1-2 yesterday which i think is what to expect. 

Going for first beta today  Consultant brought OTD forward from Monday as i'd tested positive.

Hollywood hang in there, we've all been there. I always found it good to have a next step plan. I totally believed it would not happen for us, and was regretting doing this cycle as only got 2 eggs, but you just never know.


----------



## lemony

Fingers crossed for you hopeful. 
Pat thank you for the welcome. I have followed your story a bit and I am so pleased it was positive. Really big congratulations!! 

Can I ask a quicky? Any symptoms now won't mean anything,  right? Far too early isn't it at 3dp2dt? ? 
I wish I could switch my head off!!!


----------



## patbaz

Lemony you just never know I have seen ladies on here who had symptoms form day 1. A lot of symptoms early on are to do with all the medications we are on. I had symptoms up until 5dp5dt then nothing at all so I believe it was the meds. But we just don't know xx


----------



## lemony

Thank you pat. Have u ever thought of being an ivf counsellor?? You would be great!!


----------



## patbaz

Aww you're very kind but I can only speak from my own experiences huni I would be scared I would say the wrong thing and make someone feel worse lol. I sometimes can put my foot in it


----------



## donna80

Morning ladies, 

I'm still slowly driving myself insane with this spotting,  4DP5DT  its still going on, and I've had a few twinges too, I am feeling kind of hopeful as on my last 2ww I had nothing, but I'm terrified to hope to much and it's a bfn!!!   I just want to sleep for a week!!! My dh and sis are telling me to stay away from anyone who could even slightly pee me of cos il be on a murder charge!!  my poor dogs are the only ones that will sit in the same room for longer that 5 mins   
Only 1 week left to go...

Welcome to this crazy world lemony, 

I've banned my self from google too jam and cream, 

 alls well at your scan hopeful

 pat, candy and apple, 

 Donna


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Donna*, are you waiting until OTD? Mines the same day but think we're going to do it Wednesday. X


----------



## patbaz

Donna try to stay calm huni. Our poor dh really don't know what to do with us


----------



## donna80

I've promised my sister I'd wait until Thursday, as she's read that 9dp5dt is the earliest a bfp will show, she my lil sis but defo the one with a level head, and she usually is right,  altho I could get confused with the days with the way my head is right now     
Dh feeling quiet lucky as he works nights 4 on 4 off 12 hour shifts, so I only see him for 2 hours a day at the moment, will see what happens tomorrow when he's off, il end up with the best walked dogs in London    I shouldnt moan about him he's a star, and will do most of what I ask of him, 
 Donna


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Donna*, it can show much earlier than that but your right to wait if you want to be sure it's a correct result. X


----------



## patbaz

Donna moan away it's what we are here for x


----------



## Mona74

Hello everyone. I'm struggling to keep up on here and the other thread! I'm not a good multitasker! I'm useless at names so please excuse me.
Candy, I'm glad it went well this morning.
J&C, are you feeling better today? It's horrible feeling like that.
Hopeful, fingers crossed for you.
Patbaz, I've  followed your diary, so pleased for you!
Hello and sorry for missing everyone else.
AFM, I think I am 2dp2dt? EC was Tuesday and ET was Thursday, so I think that's right? Feeling less tender today but getting cramps in my lower, right abdomen today. Probably gas knowing me! Have a good day everyone. Stay sane xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mona*, you are that's right. I am feeling a bit better. I suppose there's nothing I can now but wait. X


----------



## lemony

Mona I think we are the same!! Oh! It's so good to have someone on here in the same position as me. I am 3dp2det and also getting low crampy pains but guess that can mean anything x


----------



## hollywood130

Well as predicted I wont to the arrival of AF this morning. Feeling a bit down atm but I'll get over it. Onto the 4th abd last cycle of Ovulation Induction for us. Will be moving onto the July 2ww I'm sure, will be posting here in the meantime to see how all you ladies are going! Best of Luck to you all and congrats to the bfp's xx


----------



## Mona74

Oh Hollywood, I'm sorry to hear that. I wish you the best of luck for the future.
Lemony, we can go crazy together!! When is your test day? Mine is the 26th. My DH has made me promise not to test early and I'm really going to try not to. I'm sure the cramps are just wind! They've gone now anyway!!
Have a good afternoon everyone xx


----------



## lemony

Mona my test date is also 26th but I may try at 10 days instead to let me down gently if it is a BFN. I did a sneaky test today to see if the trigger is still in system and it is. Quite strange to see a BFP, never seen one before!! I am still getting some AF type crampy things and feel so tired but sure that is because of all the stress of this week. 
Best of luck for you all and thinking about you Hollywood x


----------



## kitkatd

Hollywood I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope things go well for the next one.
I have given in an bought a pregnancy test so will test tomorrow morning. I am so scared to do it but I want to know now and IF it is positive I will need to get on to my dr to test my thyroid level - who would deal with this st mary's or my gp ?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kitkat*, I'd go to your gp about your thyroid. You might need to see your consultant. Best of luck for the morning. X


----------



## hilly35

Hollywood, so so sorry to hear your news  

Kitkat, definitely gp (I know from experience!) also if you do need thyroid medication you are entitled to a medical card. 

I can't believe I am due to test in 7 days now. Eekkkk. I am very twingey but I know that is the pessaries. Also super emotional, oh my god, comedy levels. I also managed to start the morning by locating myself out of the house in my pjs, no bra and having to try two different neighbours before I could get back in  what a twit!

Hi everyone else, Mona, lemony, pat, jam, candy and doña, and Appletwig good luck for your betA today, v exciting xx


----------



## patbaz

Hollywood I am so very sorry huni. I am sending you massive hugs. IF is so unfair. You are so in my thoughts. I am amazed at how quickly you have formed a plan for your next step. You truly are an inspiration to us all on here. xx


----------



## Mona74

Oh Hilly, the neighbours must have loved that!!!! Not a good start to your morning!
I can't believe youve only got 7 more days! That has gone so quick ( for me anyway!!)
Are you tempted to test early? Xx


----------



## hilly35

Bizarrely, and I always thought I would be one who tested every say, I don't want to at all. So scared of outcome that I think I prefer not knowing! What about you? I have no symptoms at all which makes me think nothing is happening. God it's all such a head wreck isn't it!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hilly*, I'd happily live in the pupo bubble with you. I was adamant I'd test everyday, I've not even looked at one yet. X


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone x

Lemony , my symptoms started 2dp5dt and everyday after that   so you never no x

Donna , 9dp5dt sounds sensible to me I   It's a BFP for you x

Mona , I started with cramps 2dpt and everyday after that on and off it's was never constant x

Hollywood , I'm so very sorry   I wish it hadn't turned out this way for you , please stay with us and keep me updated on your progress too Hun , I wish you all the luck when you start again x 

Hilly , 7 days left? Where have the days gone ? Omg I bet your so excited , I can't wait   I blamed all my twinges on the pessaries but now I no it wasn't just the pessaries , I hope this is the case for you too   x

Jam , hope your well x

Patbaz , hope your feeling ok xxx

Hi to everyone else hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## ouryear

Hi all sorry to post just about myself but I wondered if any of you have advice for me or experienced the following, this is my 1st icsi had 2 embies transferred on 8th June 2 day transfer I have had sore boobs and felt really tired and often dizzy and a few twinges in my abdomen on the first few days also restless legs and extremely light spot bleeding but today I am bleeding more and this time it's bright red, it's only when I wipe myself but it's been like 20 times today and the tiniest clot of blood once too, I'm devastated and don't know what to do, I rang my clinic which is open till 4.. Started ringing fron 3.20pm till 4 and no answer I'm so annoyed they can not help me and I'm not due to test till 25th June. The blood is not as heavy as my period but looks like the end of it, if that makes sense.
Really sorry to go on I just feel helpless
Thanks for reading


----------



## patbaz

Our year I am so angry for you that nobody in your clinic answered the phone. Do you have an emergency number for them?

If the bleeding is only there when you wipe it is most likely an implantation bleed (perfect time for it) which is good news and considering the other symptoms you've mentioned I am guessing there's most likely going to be a good outcome. 

You had two embies put back so it may be that one little one hasn't quite made it??  But I have a feeling you will have good news for us soon sweetie. Many ladies especially those who've been through ivf bleed all the way through their pregnancies. It could be that your cervix is inflamed either. 

Please try to stay positive huni. Visualise your little nomes snuggling right in xx


----------



## ouryear

Thanks so much for the reply patbaz it's calmed me down loads, I have just been reading so much on google I don't know what's right from wrong.
I think you could be right as I have been told my my nurse once that my cervix can become inflamed as I suffer from fibromyalgia and ibs, I never knew it can make you bleed, I feel so uneducated but you've gave me hope and would just like to say I think your great on here.. Your like the mum.. So comforting 
Really appreciate your opinion
Thanks patbaz xxxxx


----------



## Candy x

Ouryear Patbaz is right it's most likely implantation bleed or your cervix being inflamed , please stop googling and please stop worrying too , and make sure your resting as much as you can  , I mean literally just get up for a drink or toilet then sit your butt straight back down....ok! 
Where all here if you need us  
xxx


----------



## ouryear

Hi candy thanks so much I feel loads better now so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'm due to go back to work Monday, I'm having second thoughts now, my clinic told me to carry on as normal but no excersize but I think il just rest
Really appreciate your replies 
Thanks again   
Xxx


----------



## Candy x

Personally Ouryear I wouldn't go back yet , take atleast Monday/Tuesday off , I honestly think it's the rest that helped me along with my BFP xxx


----------



## ouryear

Thanks candy I'm going to take your advice and go back Wednesday if I feel up to it, it's just that we're short staffed in work and I'm going to go back to a lot of back log and stress so I think I'm best to rest at the min like you say
Thanks again 
Great news on your BFP and that you could be expecting twins  
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Our year you're very sweet. I am not always sure if what I say is going to help or not. I just always try and put myself in your position. 
Like candy says take as much time off as you need 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## kungfupanda

Hi Ladies, 
Today is 5dpt5dt for me. I didnt have many symptoms but now i dont have any left. No implanting bleeding either i am worrying myself for no reason? Which day have you had implanting bleeding or is there anyone didnt have it and still got bfp?
Please ease my worries


----------



## patbaz

Kungfupanda I had no symptoms from 6dp5dt and had no implantation bleed and I got my BFP. I am on the 2ww for my 1st scan. I had a huge wobble around the same time as you. Try to stay positive and think of your little embie snuggling right into its new home x


----------



## naddie

I didn't have any bleeding and my bfp is nearly a year old   I am 5dp3dt and I am having sum tugging pain in my lower tummy, I had this with my successful cycle but with a failed fet in February and using the same batch of embryos I am feeling abit   xxx


----------



## patbaz

Naddie stay strong huni. Not too long left to go. Take it one day at a time and be kind to yourself. Treat yourself to something nice x


----------



## naddie

Congratulations Patbaz on your bfp, and thank you, I have kept pretty quiet this time round. This is our last cycle. I had a wee holiday shopping spree today, so that was nice. I usually have a ebay supply of hpt but I haven't purchased any this time round. Just counting the days down now xxx


----------



## patbaz

Naddie my internet cheapies are still only showing a feint line. Personally I think it's worth investing in a good brand hpt because you know they are reliable. I hope you get your  BFP too. Your little one is adorable. I have a nephew who is Mickey Mouse mad


----------



## naddie

Thank you very much, hes into everything now   keeping me on my toes. I usually have a bunch of cheapies and then I have the 2 digital to use nearer testing time. On my successful cycle I tested up till my 12 week scan    its such a roller coaster. Have you got a scan date yet? how many embies did you transfer? xxx


----------



## patbaz

I had 2 beautiful blasts transferred for the first time ever. My scan is booked for the 27th of June sores than two weeks before I see pip and squeak (or only one of them). Can't wait


----------



## kungfupanda

Thank you patbaz and naddie for your replies. It gave me a piece of mind  
I also had a little argument with my dh after I posted here and i ended up in tears (very unlike me) so I think this can count as a new symptom. :


----------



## Maxi2

Naddie I had a failed fresh cycle in February but got my BFP from the same batch


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks ladies! And Patbaz, thank you for your kind words I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sparkle_

Morning ladies  

I just took a test and it's BFP!!!! Can't believe it! I took one last night and this morning and both positive  

I had no implantion bleeding but did have cramps, thought AF was around the corner

Good luck to everyone else  xxxxxx


----------



## donna80

Please can someone advise me.. I'm 5dp5dt and I'm bleeding fresh blood, I've been spotting since 3dp am, I'm so scared that it is all over for us, dh is shouting at me for crying, I've phoned the emergency on and the dr said it happens and is probley from my cervix, sorry for the ramble, I don't know what to do. It doesn't feel like a af bleed. Donna x


----------



## patbaz

Sparkle a huge congrats huni. I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months ahead xx


----------



## patbaz

Donna it's good that it doesn't feel like af. During tx your cervix can become inflamed and bleed lightly. This is because of al the poking and prodding that has gone on down there. Try to stay positive huni I know that it's easier said than done. It really is too early for it to be your af. Chin up huni x


----------



## Sparkle_

Thank you, can't believe I got a BFP!! 

Congratulations to you too  

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sparkle*, congratulations  Hope you have a great pregnancy. X


----------



## donna80

Thanks pat, I've calmed down a Lil bit now, it was such a shock to see, I'm gonna be doing my test in the loony bin at this rate!    

Congratulations sparkle.   

Donna xx


----------



## hilly35

Yeah sparkle, huge congrats.

Donna, hope bleeding stops soon, can only echo pat baz advice xx


----------



## kitkatd

Morning ladies
I tested this morning and there was one line and then a very faint line over that line to make a cross. Really hope that means I am pregnant ?  
I don't want to get too excited incase i'm not, got a blood test booked at my GP's on Tuesday morning to confirm and check thyroid.
My official test date is 20th, should I wait until then to call st Mary's to book in for scan or do you think I can call on Tuesday (official 2 weeks) ?
Good luck to everyone waiting and thanks for all the support on here xx


----------



## patbaz

Kitkat congratulations on your BFP huni whoop whoop. You've test early and that's why it's feint x


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks patbaz xx


----------



## MCH1980

This morning I had two beautiful blastocysts transferred. So happy yet terrified at the same time!!!
Please stick babies... 
Keeping EVERYTHING crossed!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mch*, congratulations. Best of luck, hope they're sticky ones. X


----------



## patbaz

Welcome MCH wishing you loads of luck and ending you sticky vibes x


----------



## ouryear

Hi ladies
Sparkle and kitkatd CONGRATULATIONS

Donna, I had the same problem yesterday and was an emotional wreck today I am 7dp2dt and it's happened again only the blood has changed to more of a brown colour and was due my period today.. The blood is getting fainter so I think it's a good sign for us as it's happened at the same time which is the time of implantation bleeding stay positive and rest like me.
Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Congrats sparkles and kitkatd


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Ladies  

Please allow me crash-in though am coming in a bit late.
Am 11dp5dt  and had my   yesterday. Though it was a faint line with my afternoon pee. I repeated the test this morning at 6am and still had the second line a bit faint but quite visible.

Congrats to all the        

And goodluck with those still waiting for the OTD   we all get our heart desires


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop and welcome brown candy congrats on your


----------



## Kasvar

Congratulations kitkat, browncandy and sparkles - how exciting!!  

I'm so tempted to test early - last time I was really strong and didn't test until OTD, but this time I am feeling less patient!

How long does it take gonasi trigger to leave your system?  I had my IUI a week tomorrow.  Was thinking of maybe testing end of the week.  My OTD is 23rd June.  

Pat - how lucky you have school holidays in a couple of weeks.  I work in a primary school and we break up on 23rd July!  It can't come soon enough 

Good luck to all those testing soon.


----------



## patbaz

I know kasvar I can't wait but I won't technically be finished until the 13th July as I agreed to go on a school trip with 80 pupils before I had even started tx. I am absolutely dreading it but it's only 2 weeks  

As for testing the trigger should be out of your system 10 -12 days after doing it ( that's what I was told) hope that helps x


----------



## lemony

OMG!! This is just horrible   
I didnt realise how hard the 2ww was going to be. I think the expectation is worse. My parents have been talking about prams and mum has been telling me I will "have to finish work by christmas when you are pregnant". Dh is absolutely certain the ivf has worked and keeps stroking my belly and asking how "Bert and Ernie" are....!! 
I just can't get past that this whole thing seems impossible.  How on earth can those tiny blobs smaller than a pin prick go on to be anything,  surely they will be lost in my massive uterus by now and chances are they never made it to blastocyst.  In which case the disappointment for all those around me will be HUGE!!

*And breathe* sorry for that just had to release a bit of stress........
Thanks for listening x


----------



## patbaz

Lemony


----------



## hilly35

Oh lemony, I know exactly how you feel. I am in a state of mortal fear, I just am terrified this hasn't worked, I really feel like af is on it's way. Like you I just can't imagine our little embies will be implanting, I just really can't help feeling that this won't happen for us. I gave no frosties so everything would have to start from scratch. Not that I am complaining,at least we are lucky enough that we can go again. Big sigh  

Congrats kitkat, brown sandy and sparkles!


----------



## lemony

Hilly I know, I think this is our only chance too as we were told we were very lucky to get 2 embryos. And have none to freeze either. Dh has very little useable sperm. The cystic fibrosis has made a mess of most of it. Actually that's a question-
Anyone know what happens to his sperm? Our clinic didn't say anything about getting rid of it at the end of this cycle and surely they can't without informing us, right? Do they wait for the outcome? 

All these things going though my mind, luckily I seem to be sleeping most of the time-is this a good thing? Or am I just being lazy........?  
I am so pleased to hear some really positive stories- congratulations to those (kitkat, BC, sparkles) great news xx


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks everyone for the comments x
Lemony It's not great when your family are planning ahead when you don't even know yet what is happening.
My mum started working out dates of the birth and I just explained that I am not thinking that far ahead and am trying to take it day by day.
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Candy x

OMG only been gone a full day and we have 3 more BFPs WOW 

CONGRADULATIONS .....SPARKLES .....KITKAT .....BROWN CANDY
      

How is everyone ? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness what a busy popular day! 
*Kitkat*, congratulations again x
*Sparkles, Brown Candy*, huge congratulations to you both too. X


----------



## Kims84

Hats off to all you ladies who have done the 2ww more than once!  I'm day 2 of a 5 day transfer and I'm going mad!

Is it possible to have symptoms this early?


----------



## Candy x

I started with my symptoms 2dp5dt , just got my BFP  
Enjoy the 2ww it's Hell


----------



## Mona74

Huge congratulations to kitkat, sparkles and brown candy!  So happy for all 3 of you.
Lemony, I'm feeling the same today. I spent the morning feeling low because I can't feel anything different. Then this afternoon, I'm tired, windy, sore boobs and my steak tasted funny, so I've convinced myself this afternoon that it's worked! We're so early in the 2ww, how on earth are we going to cope??
My dad told me today that if I have quads like that programme he saw on TV,  that he'll be emigrating to New Zealand!! Can't say I blame him!!
Xxx


----------



## Kims84

Wow candy congratulations!!  What symptoms did you get?!


----------



## donna80

Welcome to world of madness! 
My first 2ww was a walk in the park compared to this one I'm 5dp5dt 
As candy said its hell!  
Good luck, xx


----------



## Candy x

My first symptoms where AF cramps which I still get now on and off and Tummy cramps which lasted 2 or 3 days from 2dpt
6dpt - pins and needles in arms and hands for 3 nights in bed ( woke me up )
And from 7 or 8dpt nausea on and off mostly in a morning also all good makes me feel sick , have to force feed myself  
I tested positive at just 7dp5dt , my OTD isn't until Wednesday I'm 10dpt today x


----------



## Candy x

All food! Stupid typos


----------



## Kims84

Lol. Mine feels like I've done too much exercise and it aches. Also aches towards the bottom of my tummy. 

It's my first go so I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## donna80

Congrats to sparkle kitcat and brown candy, 

Ouryear, I'm been a wreck all day, in and out of floods of tears, the bleeding is slowing down now, more like spots of fresh blood rather than a light af! I am hoping it is implantation but am terrified of another bfn, only 5 days to go...

Good luck   mch. 

 lemony, I had my grandad tell me (after my auntie told him to leave me be) because of the bleeding tell me today that it must work as our due date will be near his birthday!   

  candy, pat, mona, j&c and hilly, sorry if I've missed anyone, 

What a day it's been, the bleeding is slowing down now   It's stopped by the morning, also being Father's Day and my dad no longer being here just made the day that much worse,   Il get a good nites sleep and feel more positive in the morning, 
  xx


----------



## patbaz

Donna that must be so difficult huni. I have friends who've lost their dads and they always find Father's Day really difficult but just imagine there is an extra angel looking over you and keeping watch on you and your little embies x


----------



## lemony

Mona!! That is really weird. I have exactly the same symptoms as you. Including the wind- terrible trapped wind!! Could this be cyclogest or something else 
Donna it's crazy isn't it. Be strong and deep breaths
Xx


----------



## sarahjb

Hi ladies
I'm not normally one for going in for this PUPO business but now my OTD is upon me i don't think i want to test!
I started getting brown discharge 8dp3dt with a couple of smears of red then too, now 12dp3dt I'm  still getting the brown discharge and i've convinced myself its all over but whilst i haven't tested there's still a small, small chance - right?!
I know we're all excused for going a tad crazy in the 2WW but i so strongly believe my bubble is about to burst and no amount of wishing or hoping can change it, why do we do this to ourselves?!
Quite a pointless post i accept but feel a little better for getting it out there with people who understand. 
Good luck to you all


----------



## Mona74

Donna, you're having a really   day. I hope tomorrow is much better for you.
Lemony, is your food tasting weird to you too? I'm probably imagining it but it's unheard of for me to not finish a steak and I've noticed this a couple of times. My appetite has gone. I think I am losing it already. My dog is happy though!!
Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Good luck! My otd is tomorrow too but I cracked early and have been having +s since 4dp5dt. I have had two chemicals though so a line means nothing, I need to see the beta!  So nervous!


----------



## donna80

Ive lost both of my parents now, I'm usually ok and deal with it, but today I've been In floods of tears most of the day I think it's just the whole hormone thing! All I wanted was my mum and dad, I'm lucky to have a amazing dh, lil sis and a auntie who have all been great today but it's not my mum, defo hope the angels are looking after and talking to our lil pips, 
xx


----------



## hilly35

Donna,    xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Doña big   and I really hope it's implantation spots nothing else, roll on 5 days x

Mona , I started with slight nausea and appetite none existent around 7dp5dt which is unusual for me    it's one of the most sure signs that I'm pregnant to be honest. x

Hi everyone else xxxx

Oh I believe all our angels are watching over us Donna and helping us through this journey x


----------



## Mona74

Donna, nobody else compares to having your own mum around. That's why you're trying so hard to become a mum yourself. They're special. Remember the good times but allow yourself time for tears too. It's hard seeing these celebration days on TV, so hard when you've lost someone. It just rubs in it that they're not here, doesn't it?
Candy, don't get my hopes up! It's far too early for me to be having any symptoms isn't it? I'm 3dp2dt. It's probably because I still have a bit of a headache. Sometimes it makes me feel a bit nauseous xx


----------



## Candy x

Mona , I'm just telling you the truth and nothing but  
My symptoms started 2dp5dt I also had headaches on and off ...weird   x


----------



## hilly35

Aahhhh ladies panicking, I have no symptoms, some boobs by the evening by that's the pessaries, god I wish I had something, anything, bit of nauseous ness would go down a treat!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Hilly huni I was the same way with no symptoms and I was freaking out but I got my BFP


----------



## sarahjb

[email protected]@h said:


> Good luck! My otd is tomorrow too but I cracked early and have been having +s since 4dp5dt. I have had two chemicals though so a line means nothing, I need to see the beta! So nervous!


Everything crossed that the  continue


----------



## hilly35

Awwww thanks pat baz, not feeling it but hanging on in there.....by a thread!


----------



## Mona74

Exactly Patbaz!! Hilly, don't you dare panic!! I'll send some nauseous ness your way!
It was probably my DH's cooking that made it taste a bit funny!
Candy, you're naughty 
Xx


----------



## Candy x

Don't speak to soon Hilly , there's plenty of time yet  

I've had bad AF cramps today on one side , only lasted 15 minutes but more painful than normal..... Is this normal do you think? Can't help but over think every twinge   x


----------



## Mona74

Hope it's ok Candy. It's normal to over analyse everything, we're all guilty on this thread


----------



## lemony

Donna-thinking about you. Keep positive and remember how much those you lost would want you to look after yourself and achieve what you so desperately want.
Mona- I can't taste anything properly at the moment.  I think I must have thrush in my mouth maybe from the cyclogest. I am trying to eat natural yoghurt but I can't stand it! ! We are going away for a posh break on tues so I hope it sorts itself out by then! No headaches tho. But so so tired. Sleep all night then slept for 2.5 hrs during the day, but pmt makes me tired. 
I love this thread it is so comforting. Thank you everyone


----------



## Sarapd

It's my OTD tomorrow and I know exactly how you feel. I just want to stay in my PUPO bubble a little longer.  I've got to have a blood test as I've been having HCG shots so no point me doing a HPT.
Fingers crossed for all of us.
Sara. xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Hilly- I got no symptoms at all until the evening of 10dp3dt and even then it wasn't that clear, the following day I knew I felt different to my 2 previous negative cycles but there are many many many women (just think of all those who don't know till their period is a few days late- as if that would ever have happened to me!) that have no symptoms at all. I remember my mum telling me that she 'just knew' in her first pregnancy with me, despite her first test being negative as too early, but she had no idea with my youngest sister. Strange re way the body works!

Good luck to everyone on 2ww, the waiting is horrible (especially if you've been through BFNs before) but it's worth it in the end. xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck ladies! I've got butterflies for you 

Xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello everyone.  

I had iui on Friday - hope it's ok to come and join you all on the 2ww. 
I've been have lots of twinges over last 2 days. Like ovulation pain. 

Hi Sharry may I please be added to the list. I'm due to test around the 29th June.


----------



## patbaz

Welcome poppyseed and good luck with your two week wait x


----------



## magz1

Good luck ladies especially Sarapd. Magz xxxxxx


----------



## lemony

Morning Ladies!!
Hope you are all well. Hi PS welcome to the dreaded 2ww. 
So the trigger is out my system this am now just have to hope for a positive later. Feeling a little blue today- not out of bed yet!! But off to wales tomorrow for a break with my Dh. 
Any more news?  Any more BFP? Best get up and do some ironing  x


----------



## Candy x

Morning everyone x

Welcome poppy , I wish you all the luck  

Patbaz , don't  you get your HCG levels results today? 

Hi everyone else how are you all ?

Just got back from my doctors to have bloods done to check HCG levels , will get my results tomorrow but having the bloods repeated on Wednesday to make sure they've risen.
xxx


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies the sun in shining here today, should make us all feel better  

Congratulations on all the BFP over the weekend and best wishes for the next 9 months.   

This 2ww is really doing my head in now, I know its still early to test but nearly caved in today and bought some hpt   I am now 7dp3dt, I got a positive 8dp3dt on my fresh icsi, but I am petrified to test this time    I am having the niggly tummy I had with my positive cycle, but not got the sore (o)(o) this time. Is this a good sign or not, who knows!!!!! Its my hubbie birthday next Monday and would love nothing more than to surprise him with a positive digital test wrapped up   

Big Hugs to the ladies what weren't successful this month, I know your pain too well


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Sharry can u add me please?FET OTD 19June
thanks
trionaT


----------



## ouryear

Hi can't anyone tell me when I can do a test I had et 8th just was 2dt and the last 3 days bleeding on an off but is now getting heavier had fresh blood with clots for past 2 days my clinic told me to carry on with pessaries but she said it could be my body is having a period and the pessaries ar stopping it from doing so, I'm a mess and can't wait till 25th could I do it any earlier?
Sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## patbaz

You can do a test 14 days from ec huni. Sorry you are going through all this worry sweetie x


----------



## hilly35

Our year, just about to tell you the same. 14 days from ec. Thinking of you sweetie, sounds like you are having a tough time. Hoping for good news x


----------



## Paula341

Hi ladies please can you add me to the list this is my first iui and my otd is 30th June .   I feel fine at the mo xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck Paula


----------



## Juju77

Hi everyone

Congrats on the BFP's to those who got them so far. How do you all do those emoticons with the positive pregnancy test? I'd love send people emails with that on if I am successful.

I am currently 7 dpo. I had a total killer of an ovulation, felt everything, crippling pain, couldn't even move in church. I've carried on having tubal pain down both sides ever since. Thought I'd lost the battle this morning as it felt like AF pain a little and my other 5 cycles where I had AF pain I got the AF.

I have noticed that I'm really hungry a lot of the time - which is unusual as I used to have gastritis so I stopped feeling hungry altogether due to that and now I'm ravenous - might just be the healthier diet I started when TTC.

I'm also exhausted to the point I can't keep my eyes open, all day.

But I'm drinking vegetable juice and I cut down to two teas maximum (used to be loads) so maybe I am detoxing.

What do you think? Sometimes I think I'm pregnant and sometimes I think I'm just having phantom symptoms because I want a baby.

Anyone else with similar symptoms?


----------



## Candy x

Ouryear big   stay strong Hun x

Hi Paula , I wish you all the luck in your cycle  

Patbaz did you get your HCG results ? What were they ?  

Naddie , would be lovely to surprise your hubby with a positive test   I really hope this wish comes true for you  

x


----------



## patbaz

Hi candy I got my beta results back today and they have slightly more than doubled 10th June 258 13th June 564. I am a little concerned they are on the low side but according to dr google I am well within the range and have a doubling time of 63 hrs and the range is 48 - 72 so not bad! 

How are you doing huni ?


----------



## hollywood130

Good Luck to everyone testing this week and welcome to all the mewbies, keeping everything crossed for you.

Well tomorrow is my day 4 and I've got a scan to confirm a follicle or cyst on my left ovary.  Starting treatment again tomorrow, Gonal F for CD 4,6 and 8 with a scan on cD10, hopefully I'll be ready for round 4 at that stage.  Final round of OI with TSI so fingers crossed! I'll be back on here for yet another dreaded 2ww


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Patbaz*, all sounds good. Hope they carry on up. X
*Juju*, I'm tired all the time. I've had to have a nap everyday. I'm hoping this is a symptom? Fingers crossed for you. 
For the emoticons, when writing a reply or msg there's a (more) just below the smilies press that. X


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Jam & cream. Tiredness is actually my main symptom at the minute. I could sleep standing up lol


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz Well I have done a little research just now and they do seem in the normal range so Congrats   the main thing is they've at least doubled , sounds like you might be having a singleton ? 
I'm ok thank you , been abit off today , getting bad cramps again ,...do you get cramps ? Also had dizziness feeling faint today (another one to add to the list )  
Slightly nervous about my results tomorrow too x 

Hollywood , good to see your getting straight back on the wagon   good for you 
I wish you all the luck in the world Hun      x


----------



## patbaz

Candy tbh I was told a number of years ago by 3 different people that they had been told that I would have twins (none of these people were told this by the same person) so I am a little disappointed by the numbers but any child would be lovely. Who knows I may adopt twins at a later date 

Try not to worry about your results huni. You're having great symptoms from early on. Maybe you're having my twinnies lol


----------



## Candy x

Well you never no for sure until your first scan so fingers crossed hey  
What dates your first scan again? 
I'd love twinnies but got to say it would be hard work  
x


----------



## patbaz

Omg twinnies would be ridiculously hard but I think that most of us with IF would love that as we would have a ready made family without the expense of having to go again


----------



## Candy x

Oh I no if we were fortunate enough to have twinnies that would be it for me , family complete   what a lovely thought x


----------



## patbaz

Living the dream candy


----------



## Candy x

Oh absolutely


----------



## hilly35

Girls totally agree on the twins front! Job done!!  

Still nothing, nada. Just feeling like af is around the corner. Bought my poas's today, stayed well clear of the clear blue digital, can't bear the thought of those two words, not pregnant. 5 more sleeps for me, am in no way inclined l test early which really REALLY surprises me! 

Patbaz congrats on your numbers, sound great, as you say it's about the doubling not the no. And candy is right, you never know until a scan whether there is more than one, or two   in there!


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks hilly also remember I had no symptoms either and look at me now


----------



## ouryear

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Candy x

Wow hilly 5 more sleeps , I'm nervous with you Hun   x


----------



## donna80

Hello ladies. It's been busy on here today, Thank you for all your lovely messages yesterday, it was a tough day but I survived it!   
The bleeding has slowed down now to a lil more that spotting and its quiet sticky, sorry for TMI. I had no af pains and it wasn't heavy and clotty like my af normally is, so I am kinda still hopeful, I've had a few twinges in my back when I was driving today never felt that before in my life, and I've been proper ditzy, I was in helping my gran in the post office had her card in the machine an pin number in my hand and I still put the numbers in wrong  I said il test on Thursday but I'm so tempted to test tomorrow, I just want to know, 
But I think I might compromise with myself and got for wedensday instead!   
Ouryear I really do feel for you, the not knowing is awful, when I phoned the emergency dr yesterday he just said it was from my cervix and not to worry! How the hell do you not worry, I got through 2 toilet rolls just because I kept checking, 

  candy, pat, lemony, hilly, j&c, Paula and juju
Hollywood, I take my hat of to you for going again so soon, and I wish you all the best   This is tour time. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, 
Donna xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Thank you for the welcomes  

Its a  funny old thing this 2ww. 
I'm trying to be really chilled about it and just carry on with life as normal. (Had 3 misscarages jan 13-jan 14 ) so this is my 1st try again since jan. 

Had really strong ovulation pain this time, no idea if that's a good thing or not .. But Il go on it's a good thing. 

Cut right down of tea drinking too. 2 cups a day from my normal 6 or more cups a day ! The warm weather helps with that. 
Just caught up with the thread and now can't remember the names to mention you all personally. 
But hope everyone is doing ok this eve? 
Bleeding has stopped to who mentioned they had bleeding. 

Xx


----------



## Mona74

Hi Ladies, just a quick one as I'm going out in a minute, sorry for no personals.
Been feeling a bit low today. No symptoms whatsoever today. Don't know what I'm expecting really! I just feel fat and miserable. Hope you're all feeling brighter than me today? I'll try and be more cheerful tomorrow, I promise x


----------



## patbaz

Mona huni lots of us ladies have no symptoms and get our BFP don't give up yet xx


----------



## Mona74

I know Patbaz, thanks. Just having a down day today, that's all x


----------



## patbaz

We all have them Hun x


----------



## Katiemck

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining? I recognise some names from the Rose Quartz thread.
I had ET yesterday, this is my first try at IVF. I had 2 embies transferred (still in compactment stage, not quite blasts, at day 5). My OTD is Tues 24th.

I was feeling really down yesterday cos the embies weren't blasts. We didn't have any others to freeze so got a lot of hopes pinned on these 2 little beans. Feeling a bit better today, back to work so my mind has been taken off it all for a while. I am SO bloated though. Feel like my belly might explode! Knackered too.

Hope you are all well, good luck to those who are testing soon.

K


----------



## aRainbow

Hiya girls! So im on the dreaded 2ww. I'm 8dpo. Had brown spotting yesterday and a little more today but seems to have stopped. When is the earliest that I can test? Which tests show results the earliest?  Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Mona, right back at you, today has been  pants  

Hey Katie, great to see you hear. Your little guys sound like fighters already so fingers crossed x 

A rainbow, brown spotting v positive. I think 14 days after ec is earliest although I know ladies go earlier and get bfp's. Have you tested out your trigger?

Hi to poppyseed, lovely Patbaz, candy, juju  and everyone else who is slowly going mad!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi arainbow
I tested 6dp4dt so that's the same as 10 days past ovulation. However this is very early to test, I think it's best to wait at least 14 days, but I'm so impatient. I think first response is the most sensitive.


----------



## poppyseed1

(((((Hugs)))))) Mona 74. 
And possitive uplifting vibes your way x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome a rainbow and good luck with your 2ww. 14dpo is earliest time to test huni.  I found first response to be great tests


----------



## poppyseed1

Re testing .. I think when you know ovulation (as we all do) 10dpo is ok. 
On the "countdown to pregnancy" site they have a whole article on test sticks. 
The best it seems is superdrugs own 
Pound world (not land) is good 
And the 1st response one. 

Good luck. 
Il be testing on 10dpo defo won't be able to hold out to day 14 ! I'm far to impatient.


----------



## ouryear

Thanks Donna, I'm glad things are better for you I've got everything crossed for you  Xxxx


----------



## aRainbow

Wow this is a super busy thread! Thank you all for your replies 
  Hilly I've not had ivf. Just done first cycle if clomid. Trying to not get hopes up with spotting...convincing myself I have low progesterone thats why im spotting.

Maxi going to hold out until at least 10days...im going to londin for the weekend in friday and would love to know one way or another.

Patbaz thank you hun. Think ill get a first response test then.

poppy world thanks! I'll check out that website

xxxx


----------



## hollywood130

So much happening on the June thread and only half way through the month! Candy tomorrow is your otd isn't it, you planning on testing again?? 
Donna, thank you, I need a next step or I'll go mad, hate been in limbo land, once it's one step after the other I can cope... Well half cope, hate a meltdown this eve, recovered now but feeling so so down... Will be better tomorrow


----------



## Candy x

Morning everyone , 

Hollywood my OTD is tomorrow ,I will be taking another clear blue digital test in the morning   then I can finally ring my clinic to book an early scan , very exciting . Got my HCG level results today too ,got to ring up at 12,30 so hoping all is well there   
Anyway enough about me..... How are you feeling today ? Hope you feeling better , I can understand you feeling down   Look after yourself Hun x

Donna ,have you tested ? x

Poppy , so sorry to hear you've had 3 miscarriages   I hope this cycle is your time   x

Mona , hope your feeling better today , I had days like that Hun , just felt it hadn't worked and why would it work this time and just felt fat too.... But it's worked for me and it will work for you   x

Hi katie , nice to see you on here   hope your not driving yourself mad in the 2ww.... And stop worrying about your two embies , there perfect and you've got as much chance as anyone else ...stay positive or I'll hit you with the positive stick ...infact your having it    

Patbaz , how are you?

Rainbow , has your spotting stopped ? I used first response tests first then went onto clear blue digitals when I got my BFP to see how many weeks it said  

Jam .....1.......more........sleep........     x
Hi to everyone else hope your all ok , have a happy Tuesday xxx


----------



## aRainbow

Hiya candy, yeah spotting seems to have stopped   just a tiny tiny bit this morn.  I'm going to buy FR!! xxxx


----------



## Candy x

I'm glad it's just about stopped rainbow , sorry stupid question but what's FR ?  
z


----------



## Candy x

Some exciting news from me ..... Rang the clinic this morning to let them no about my BFP , I no my OTD isn't until tomorrow but your allowed to let them no one day before so I thought you never no I might get my scan books in and they did    
Super happy , my scan is booked for 2nd of July only 2 weeks 1 day away YAY
I'll be 6 weeks 3 days , OMG pinch me


----------



## aRainbow

Congratulations candy! You must feel amazing. FR- First Response


----------



## Candy x

Thanks rainbow , I did my first Response test 7dp5st   when will you be testing ? x


----------



## hilly35

Yeah candy - congrats xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Great news candy 

Feeling a little low today. Don't know why? Probably the hormones!


----------



## aRainbow

Candy, i duno when to test. I _should_ leave it to next week but i go away on Friday and want to know one way or anopther. I'm 9dpo today.


----------



## Candy x

If you use a first response I don't see why you can't test Friday  

Well my HCG levels have come back and they are 503 which I thought was high? What does everyone else think? 
x


----------



## hilly35

Yeah candy, twinnies?


----------



## Candy x

Looks like a possibility Hilly   x


----------



## hobnob

Omg!! Day 8 of 2ww!! I need to know! I had a few twinges like ovulation pains yesterday, but other than that I just feel very bloated! When is the earliest I could test


----------



## Candy x

Well I tested 7dp5dt so it's really upto you but remember everyone is different ...embies implant at different times in every women and HCG levels in women are all totally different too so be prepared for a false negative if you test early and don't give up until your OTD   good luck x


----------



## hollywood130

Exciting times Candy, hope all went well for you

I had my CD4 scan today and I do have a cyst on my right ovary at 19mm + 2 small endometriomas which they are not concerned about.  THe cyst they are also not concerned about, they are going to monitor it but they are going to allow me to go ahead with treatment so starting my trigger shot today! Fingers crossed for 4th and final round of Ovulation Induction with TSI. 

Good Luck and fingers crossed for everyone testing this week and congrats to all the bfp's


----------



## Mona74

Great news Candy, so excited for you!! 
Patbaz, I think I passed my down in the dumps day to you today? I hope you feel better soon.
Hilly, how are you coping? Are you having a better day?
Katiemck, good to see you on here. Are you going crazy yet? It's only a matter of time...
Hope everyone else is staying sane?? Thanks for the kind words yesterday. I'm feeling much brighter today. Still no symptoms but not bothering me too much!
My DH had a few words with me earlier! He has confiscated my pregnancy test stash!! He made me swear to him that I won't test without him being there! Hue was so cute, I had to agree! My test day is 16 days after EC, it's going to kill me but I have promised and I intend to keep it. I'll be working the days before it so won't want to test then go to work anyway. I'm going to need all your help to stay sane those last few days


----------



## lilacheva

hiya really quick one from me please can you give me some hope

my horrendously sore boobs that have been giving me hell since et have now suddenly stopped hurting on day 11 of 2ww ?? has anyone had this and still got bfp im freaking out ?

sorry for lack of personals im having a meltdown 

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lilacheva I responded to your other post huni. I had zero symptoms no sore (.)(.) or anything and I am 5w 4d pregnant now x


----------



## francesmac

Hello ladies! I'm new to the thread, sadly not new to the process. I'm due to have my embryo transfer on Thursday. Our 2nd FET but 3rd try over all. The last time ended in a very emotionally fuelled rollercoaster ride of watching hcg numbers increase pathetically slowly and then end in a chem preg. I has been so ready for either a bfp or bfn, I had not even entertained the fact that this new hell was possible! So it knocked us for six. We took a break, bought a puppy and chilled the [email protected]#k out! It definitely helped and as reluctant as I was at the time, I must admit now that the break was needed.

But back now, fighting fit and ready for more fertility torture! Been taking levothyroxine and estradiol for last 5 days and started progestan suppositories today ( I did NOT miss those!!   )
My clinic likes to wait 2 weeks from ET before testing, so my OTD won't be till 3rd July but saying as that thread hasn't started yet, I thought I'd jump in and join you guys. So glad to see it's such a supportive thread!

Congrats to those who have had their Bfp's already and hugs to those who've had their dreams dashed. Just don't give up!


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Frances unfortunately I had a very similar experience to you. It was devastating to say the least but you do (somehow) manage to pick yourself up and dust yourself off and jump on the rollercoaster again. You were strong enough to take that step for fet again so I hope that this is your time x


----------



## francesmac

Thanks patbaz! I only learned how often it can happen once it happened to me. Was completely unprepared so I thought it I'd mention it in my first post. We gotta be here for each other through every possible outcome. You're right though, no matter how bad things get, we always find a way through  

I believe from reading the thread you are one of the lucky ducks who got a bfp. Huge congrats. Must be great to have been through the he'll of a few cycles for it all to come good in the end. I hope I find out how that feels sometime!


----------



## shello

hi all I had fet on the 10th of june had 2 snow babies put back, its our last try so really hope it works test date is 21st june this Saturday. ggod luck and congratulations to those who have tested or those who haven't. I'm so tempted to test tomorrow but think 8dp5dt maybe too soon xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Shello*, hi and welcome. Fingers crossed for Saturday. I hope you've got some super sticky frosties in there. X


----------



## francesmac

Fingers and toes crossed for you Shello. Hopefully one more go is all you need!
I remember how difficult it was last time to stay away from the pee sticks before its. Bloody impossible! In theory, hcg starts to be releases into bloodstream round about 6dp5dt and in some cases can be picked up by very sensitive tests as early as 7dp or 8dp. But when you test that early there are so many variables that can cause false negatives and indeed positive results. 

This time I'll be trying my best to wait, let's see how long those good intentions last!


----------



## shello

thank you jam&cream, and francesmac good luck for Thursday, I felt more nervous this time round before fet than I did with fresh last year, I hope they put loads of sticky glue in there to help them babies stick, mine didn't come out the tube first time because of the glue so they did it again hopefully that glue did work. I think I might try testing Thursday....your transfer day maybe that's a sign lol, thats day 9 if its negative i'll not take it to heart to much and try again my actual testing day. good luck and baby dust to you   i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## michelleobrien2012

Hi all Im the day after transfer and my OTD is 29th June, Oh my how am I going to get thru these next weeks? I had 2 embies put back in (only 2 we had ) but they were top grade . Day 3 transfer. I cant stop thinking about it, its driving me absolutely nuts.
Any tips for getting thru this. I thought the injections were hard lol
xx


----------



## MCH1980

It's so bloody hard isn't it!!

I had two top grade blastocysts transferred on Sunday and already the waiting is driving me insane   

Lets hope we all get happy news next week, good luck


----------



## francesmac

Shello : Haha, perhaps it is a sign indeed,   either way, best of luck. 9dp5dt seems to be recognised as a much better "first day" to start testing, just make sure you use a sensitive test. I made the mistake last time of testing early with a clear blue digital only to find out it's not sensitive to low levels of hcg. 
Thanks for the baby dust! I'm a wee bit nervous but better than before. The distractions of a puppy are working a treat!


----------



## michelleobrien2012

Yes it is....good luck to you too  x


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi all .. 
Nearly another day nearer to testing !! 
Congrats Candy  what a possitive day for the thread with the BFPamd high hcg.  



Shello good luck for Saturday 

Welcome francesmac fingers crossed to you. Your journey sounds hard. 

Patbaz hope you are feeling bit happier this eve ? .. Down in dump days are hard to shift .. So hope it's shifting.


----------



## ouryear

Hello ladies
Candy you must be so excited congratulations
Hollywood good luck this time  
Hope the rest of you are well 
I'm on a real downer today, started bleeding on Saturday and it's not stopped, this is definitely my period, I'm not due to test until next Wednesday and it's killing me, I've had horrible pains today and did a test.. It was bfn   didn't know this is possible yet as I should still have hcg in my system surely? I'm not sure I can go through this again I'm finding it so hard and to make things worse when I go back to work I'm going to hear nothing but babies as one of my colleagues wife has just gave birth 
Sorry to put a downer on the thread I needed to clear my chest 
Take care all xxx


----------



## naddie

Evening ladies  

Big hugs to you ouryear  

Hope you are feeling better this evening Patbaz, this rollercoaster continues for 9 months   to you

Candy your hormone level is sounding good for your wee twinnies    

I caved in today and tested 8dp3dt, BFN       got that negative head on today, feeling like crap as I have hayfever  

Had a good talk with myself and tried to convince myself its still to early. I tested positive at this stage with a fresh cycle with twins, then i'm thinking, its a frozen cycle, and I didn't have transfer till late afternoon with this cycle, so   it all comes good in the next few days. xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*OurYear*,  so sorry it's bad news. X
*Naddie*, it's still a bit early yet. I'd wait a bit longer then test again, it could easily change. X


----------



## naddie

Jam&Cream have you caved in and tested yet? xx


----------



## patbaz

Our year I am so sorry things are not looking good for you. Have you phoned your clinic and asked their advice?? I wish I could reach out and give you a massive hug so I am sending you one virtually x

Naddie I know that you tested early on your last BFP but it was a fresh cycle and frozen cycles are notoriously slower at implanting so don't worry you're not out yet. Stay away from the POAS as if you do t get your BFP it can be heartbreaking. Enjoy being PUPO for now x

Poppyseed thanks for thinking of me. Much better form this evening. I gave myself a good talking to


----------



## ouryear

Thankyou ladies I'm a very weak person an afraid this will break me, 
Patbaz thank you and hope you are feeling better. I phoned my clinic yesterday and it only made things worse, the nurse was not helpful at all  and said I have probably started my period and the cyclogest pessaries are preventing me from bleeding as I would normally ( I have a normal period flow today ) she said I have nothing to loose now so just carry on with the pessaries until my test next Wednesday, I can't bare another day, just don't know what to do with myself at first I thought maybe one of them has hopefully survived but now it's getting worse and so are the pains.. I give up.
Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

I'm so sorry ouryear I am trying to send positive vibes your way x


----------



## ouryear

Thanks patbaz xxx


----------



## hilly35

So sorry our year, thinking of you


----------



## francesmac

Ouryear: so sorry to hear  of what you are going through. It's tough when it goes wrong. I agree, contact your clinic and get some advice. If it is the end of this cycle, take time to grieve but remember that this is one hell of a tough process that sadly usually takes more than one try. Many of us have been right where you are and know those feelings of wanting to give up cos it's just too damn hard. But we somehow do get through, pick ourselves up and get strong enough to try again. It's a cliche u know but time does help.
As for the baby talk at work, paint on a smile and don't feel guilty about any *****y thoughts that cone to mind. Blame it on the hormones.... whatever gets you through, I say  

Naddie, that is pretty early and as patbaz said, Fet's are more unpredictable so don't give up hope just yet. Fingers crossed for you 

Poppyseed, thanks for the welcome! I think one thing we all have in common here is that our journeys are all hard.  

Hope the rest of you waiters are finding things to distract you. I might be looking ideas from you next week!


----------



## Candy x

Just a quickie from me I'm shattered so off to bed soon 

Just wanted to thank you all for your well wishes  

Naddie ,,,,, way too early for a Day 3 transfer , now no more testing until OTD , stay positive because that test you did today was false! 

Ouryear ,,,,,I'm so very sorry    and don't ever apologise for sharing your news , it's what we are here for to give each other support , take care of yourself Hun thinking of you x

Hi to everyone else sorry for quick dash catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## ouryear

Thanks for the advice ladies it's helped a lot, I'm going to try and start a fresh tomorrow and get an early night now.
Speak soon sweet dreams all xxxxxxx


----------



## shello

So sorry ouryear definitely get some advice,  and thanks poppyseed1 the waiting is definitely another day down and closer to being here, I love that way of thinking  naddie don't give up hope twins always give a stronger level of hcg. I wish I could hug you all in person and wishing you all the best of luck    Xx hopefully everyone will have some good news at the end of June beginning of July. Can't wait to see how it goes Francesmac I was excited and nervous the lead up and day of transfer popping pills doing pessaries and injecting my stomach distracts me a little bit, wish it was a puppy instead xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Just wondering .. Is anyone taking asprin ? And if so when did u start taking? 

My consultant told me to take it - but I'm awaiting BFP b4 I start to take it . Read it wasn't good to take whist implanting - not sure if true or not and if I should taking it now ! 4dpo ? 
Any one know ?


----------



## patbaz

Sorry poppyseed I have no idea. Hopefully one of the other ladies can answer your question x


----------



## TrionaT

OurYear, sorry to hear i hasn't worked out this time. Hope you are okay , you are not weak, you've just been through a rollercoaster and it won't break you OurYear hang in there!!   

Poppyseed I'm not sure, maybe they prescribe it in the early days incase you get a clot from the IVF medication? I'm not sure. I never took aspirin as I have low platelets anyway so didn't need it...... The standard protocol at my clinic is to take it from day 1 after Embryo Transfer. I never questioned it as they crossed it off my list of meds. sorry can't be of more help....tell your consultant you are a bit concerned and ask him what are the risks of not taking it at this early stage .... I read that it can make the lining more solid and prevent a chemical pregnancy. 

AFM had some bleeding tonight , not much but am still on 9 tablets of progesterone a day which is probably preventing a period .... Just as a matter of interest ..... How much progesterone is everyone taking . I'm on 900 mg per day plus 3 estrimax.... seems like LOADS!. Last cycle was on 4/day but this is a frozen one so I guess I need more...... I've had period pains on and off since 4dp5dT and today is 8dp5dT... I can't test until Thursday!! .... Very frustrating now as I really want to know is it game over or not ........... ! I feel like it is 99% over but holding onto that 1% chance .... 

Hope everyone else is well and hanging in there, the waiting game is torture xxxx


----------



## naddie

Sorry just jumping in here........Sharry can you add me to your list please. OTD 25th thank you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I just knew it, deep down I did. I don't think it's ever going to work for us.


----------



## francesmac

Poppyseed: I'm not taking aspirin either but I hear many people do. Baby aspirin is usually given to women who have had many unexplained preg losses or if their blood tests show high levels of antiphospholipids (antibodies that encourage clotting) and of course, oestrogen supplements can cause clotting in some people. The research is definitely not conclusive, whether aspirin really helps in ivf but there are results to show perhaps it does help. I understand your worry and you are definitely right to question it. Best thing to do is discuss it further with your consultant, let him explain why and then find a decision together. As much as I hate it, sometimes we just have to trust the pros to know what they are doing  

Triona: I'm taking 6 progestan suppositories a day. That's exactly the same as my last 2 times. I do hope the bleeding stops. Keep holding on to that 1 %, it ain't over till it's over!

Jam&cream: has something happened? Hope you're ok dear


----------



## patbaz

Jam & cream are you ok sweetie??


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It was a bfn   I'll test again on Saturday but I know it was a correct result. X


----------



## Mona74

so sorry Jam & Cream xxx


----------



## shello

Poppyseed I'm taking 75 mg asprin and clexane injections everyday for clotting had to start the same day as transfer, I was thinking the same as didn't have either last year but apparently doesn't harm implantation. I'm on 4 progynova tablets a day trionatT I take 2 cyclogest daily. Hope this helps and your ok jam&cream xxx is Saturday your testing day jam&cream 21st that's mine xx


----------



## Candy x

So unbelievably sorry Jam    
Love   to you and your partner xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Jam and cream you have tested early so bear that in mind huni. You have three more days til otd a lot can change in 3 days huni. Try to stay positive x


----------



## hilly35

Jam, pat is right, it is still a possibility. And if not now it will work for you, it will. Today you need to be kind to yourself and let your emotion out. Everyone is hear for you. Oh sweetie I can hear the devastation and I am so so sorry  life is ****e for good people sometimes


----------



## Moonfire

Add me to the TWW list- had my first IUI late Monday and have to wait till the 30th to est. Have no idea what to expect and my stomach is doing sumersaults atm- I think more to do with nerves than anything else! Good luck to all ladies waiting. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome and good luck moonfire x


----------



## poppyseed1

Oh jam&cream I'm soo sorry :-( 
Hold on in there until Saturday.  This ride is such a roller coaster huh. 

Thanks for your replies re asprin @shello , francesmac , triona and Patbaz. I start on asprin today. I've had 6 unexplained misscarrages (3 jan 13-jan 14 and 3 year b4) so it must be due to that. 
Day 5dpo and woken up wit a very stuffy nose. Hope I'm not now going down with a cold. 

Have a great day all and hugs to you jam &scream again be kind to your self  xx


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Morning everyone - I have only posted a few times on here as I am not too sure what to write.
I am on my 2WW and testing this Saturday. The last two evenings I have been very teary, had stomach cramps and last night had a stonking headache which I get before my period. Cannot stop thinking about it, constantly worrying, at work to try to keep busy but feel miserable. Think I have convinced myself that it hasnt work this time. My husband keeps saying to stay positive but that is easier said than done.
x


----------



## hilly35

Morley, I could have written your post down to the otd! My dh just keeps saying to stay positive but so hard. Hope you can hang in there ok, big


----------



## patbaz

Morley and hilly I've said it before on many occasions the 2ww sucks. You wake up everyday wanting to test but at the same time you are petrified to leave your PUPO bubble. You have zero control boer what's happening and it's scary. We analyse every twinge and dr google gets a good workout. The fact of the matter is early pregnancy can mimic af symptoms. It's all the same hormones affecting your body. Look at me I was sure I was going to get a neg but I kept trying to stay positive. 

It's so unfair that some of us have to go through the mill to have our families but only the strongest of people make it and if you have managed to go through ivf you can do anything. 

Being teary is normal. Do t beat yourselves up. You need to be kind to yourself and congratulate yourself on how far you have come. This is my 5th tx so I know and understand the heartache only too well. IF is such a crappy road but we all need to be kinder to ourselves. 

Keep your chin up girls. OTD isn't far away now xx


----------



## hilly35

Thanks pat, you are wonderful, 3 more sleeps!


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Thank you so much hilly35 and patbaz it is so nice to hear from ladies feeling/felt the same as me. I feel like I want to press a fast foward button....!
x


----------



## shello

hilly35 said:


> Morley, I could have written your post down to the otd! My dh just keeps saying to stay positive but so hard. Hope you can hang in there ok, big


I test Saturday too seems Saturdays feeling miles away to us all, good luck ladies and poppy seed I've read asprin actually can help implation ❤ I'm staying as positive as I can xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hilly & Morley*, I've everything crossed for you both for Saturday. Really hope you get them 2 lines. X

And *Shello* too. X


----------



## Juju77

Jam and Cream - you def tested too early. I have a dd (18 years old now) and the pregnancy tests said negative until I was 6 weeks pregnant.I know that was a while ago and the tests are better now but even so, they are only about 50% accurate if you chose to test early.


----------



## Juju77

Well I reckon it's a game over for me.

Woke up this morning - 9dpo - feeling that really heavy pre-menstrual type of aching all over my womb. No bleeding yet but then I'm only day 26 so there's time for that. I'm crushingly disappointed and the doctor wants me to have eye surgery after 2 months of treatment I can't have in pregnancy so if I'm not, I can't try again for several months.

I'm bummed out, this is my 6th cycle that won't have worked.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It's only 3 days though. I'm 11dp5dt, I'd imagine most tests would be quite inconclusive at this stage? I will test again on Saturday but I think it'll be nothing short of a miracle if it changes. 
I really hope you all get what you came for no one should have to feel like this. How people do it for years is beyond me. I feel empty inside. 
There must be something wrong, something underlying. They were 2 super blasts, the embryologist said one was outstanding. If they can't make it what chance if any do we have? Xx


----------



## shello

Jam&cream ❤  xxxx


----------



## donna80

ladies, 

Well nothing much has changed for me, still bleeding, I was convinced that it wasn't a af bleed but now I'm not so sure because how can I bleed for 4 days and it not be af!! My dr got back to me yesterday and told me to up the pessaries to 3 a day but she wasn't sure if it would help or not, i haven't tested and I don't really want too because I still have a lil bit of hope, this journey is so hard, 

Sorry for no personals, 

Donna xx


----------



## patbaz

donna


----------



## Juju77

Hey Donna

I don't want to get your hopes up too much if it's AF, but when I had my daughter I had bleeding for 4 days and pain as well but when they scanned me they found a 6 week embryo with a beating heart and she was fine. I found out if the HCG level isn't high enough sometimes you can have like a 'breakthrough period'.

So it is possible to bleed 4 days and still be pregnant.


----------



## francesmac

Just off the phone from clinic to find out my appointment time tomorrow. ET 10.30am. I was fine before I rang, had hardly thought about it all day but now my tummy is in nuts with nerves. 
They've thawed 3 embies and all 3 are looking good so we are going to take a chance and use all 3. 

Right going to walk the puppy in an effort to calm myself. 

Sorry no personals but sending my   to all those having a tough morning


----------



## hilly35

Frances great news, try and relax and very very good luck


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Frances*, what lovely news. Wishing you all the luck in the world. X


----------



## patbaz

Good lck francesmac x


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , 

Just popping in to say  

Big   for Donna 

And more   for jam x

Frances , great news you must be very excited x

Patbaz how are you today ? x

Juju I had AF cramps all through my 2ww so much that I check my knickers all the time thinking there would be blood, I just got my BFP so a good sign to me x

Morley , not long until you test , I wish you lots of luck  

Shello, all the luck for Saturdays testing  

Hilly, wow 3 more sleeps ...seems surreal I bet? Wishing you lots of luck  

Poppy, wishing you lots of luck in this cycle , sorry to hear about your miscarriages   x

Mona , hope your feeling well today? 

Katie , are you ok Hun? Any symptoms yet? 

Hi to everyone else hope your enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Juju77

Congrats Candy

I really hope the 'period pain' doesn't mean AF is coming. I did have implantation cramps with my son (really bad) but they lasted one day and I had no other symptoms. This time I've had sore boobs (I get them before a period every month), pain in my tubes since the insemination which prob isn't good, now this horrible pre-menstrual 'prickly' feeling and although I have felt sick, I have a history of stomach ulcer so I've prob just got another ulcer, oh, and I've had thrush which I also get every month before a period. I had to go the gynae for it but he treated me with steroids and I got better, only the prob came back a few months ago so I think that's a bad sign too.

I'm hoping I'm not too old to get pregnant (37) - everyone says you lose half your eggs by age 30 and by the time you're 40 you've only got a 5% chance or something. It's depressing.

I could just never find 'the one' (I've been single since 24 after from a six month fling that gave me my son) and once I turned 36 I realised I was wasting my fertility waiting for a man so I started trying with a donor but I am scared I left it too late.


----------



## AppleTwig

Our year- I started bleeding before OTD on my first ICSI cycle and it was devastating. You'll get there. Next time maybe ask for a higher dose of progesterone? The last 2 cycles I've had injectable as well as suppositories and haven't bled early (this time because bfp but 2nd cycle was bfn but at least no early AF)

Jam&Cream - I can see you've been through a lot of DIUIs but this is your first IVF? Even though 2 blasts it still sometimes doesn't work, usually just luck of the draw with genetics I think. I couldn't make sense of bnf last cycle as embryologist said the 2 put back were great quality day 3 and we got a good blast from another one- they told me they thought I'd get pregnant but I didn't. This time round I got 2 eggs! And only 1 fertilised but that's what currently growing inside me. There's sometimes no rhyme or reason, take your time to recover but don't give up x


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Thank you Candy - I am so glad I am not the only one constantly checking my underwear at the moment! I have lost count how many times I have visited the toilet at work today I think people are starting to wonder what is wrong with me!
Have a stonking headache this afternoon which is just like what I get before my period but I am trying to stay positive - only 3 more sleeps - days are dragging :-(


----------



## Katiemck

Huge hugs for Jam and Donna. Please don't give up hope.

Candy, I'm ok. Having a bit of a down day. Not quite as bloated as I was and the tightness has did down a bit. My skin has erupted though, spot Central! Just wish I could get some sort of sign to tell me it has worked. So hard clinging to good hopes!

K


----------



## shello

Good luck for tomorrow Frances ❤ Xxxx

Thank you candy and congratulations xxx ❤


----------



## Candy x

How is everyone this evening , it's been so hot here today!

I hope you ladies don't mind me putting this on here... In 2009 I lost my close cousin Adrian Sheldon in Afghanistan while he was on patrol over there at the age of just 24 , he'd been in the army since he was 16 , came out for a year and then went back in after a year as civilian life wasn't for him , he got deployed straight to Afghanistan and 2 months later he got killed basically every year some of my family members and Adrian's close army friends do a charity walk along Hadrian's wall walk in Adrian's memory to raise money for the ABF Soldiers charity, they started the walk on Monday and they've been camping every night they should be at the finish line tomorrow they've got plenty of blisters and all shattered but Adrian's memory keeps them going if anyone amt to donate from £1 to whatever you can afford it goes to a great cause and would be very much appreciated thanks for taking the time to read x here's the link below if you would like to donate , thank you x

https://www.justgiving.com/Adrians-walk/

We've so far raised over £500 for the charity x

/links


----------



## patbaz

Great cause Candy. I hope you get plenty of donations. Such a tragic story x


----------



## Nicj73

Sorry for lack of personals, but I'm having a panic. Today is day 12 of a 2dt, my otd is Friday. I've just got a slight brown discharge think it could be my af starting, I'm so worried. Has this happened to anyone else? It's making me feel sick.


----------



## poppyseed1

Donna hope the bleeding stops soon  big big  How Re you feeling now ?  

Francesmac oooo 3 very exciting . Hope the dog walk helped calmed your excited nerves  

Congrates candy 

Morley hope your headache is easing ? And your feeling less like AF is arriving and positive result is awaiting you 

Katiemck sorry to read your having a down day :-/ hope you are feeling a bit brighter this eve ? I hate down days so hard to snap out of  big hugs  

Hello to all sorry if I've missed you out. 

Nickj brown is ok ... That's old blood. 
It's red blood they say you need to be more concerned about.


----------



## patbaz

Nickj poppyseed is right huni brown is old blood it could be from implantation sweetie so try to stay positive x


----------



## hobnob

Hi all just looking for some advice,

I had my ET last Tuesday, so am 9 days post transfer tomorrow, is this too early to test? 

I have the early testing sticks........Sorry going a bit crazy  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kims84

Hi hobnob   I had my ET on Saturday and feel in limbo but personally I'm not going to test early, I'd rather live in my bubble until OTD


----------



## Katie88

We got bfp 6dp3dt so it is possible. If you do test and get bfn dont be too dishearnened yet. 
Good luck
x


----------



## hobnob

OOh Kims84 we have the same otd!!! xxxx

Thanks Katie88 I'm definitely going to test tomorrow morning! Fingers, toes and legs crossed!! eeekkkk  
xxxx


----------



## naddie

there will be pregnancy hormone present at day 9 on a 5 day transfer and day 11 on a 3 day transfer, people get an early positive if they are carrying twins. Good luck xx


----------



## Kims84

hobnob said:


> OOh Kims84 we have the same otd!!! xxxx


Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## kungfupanda

Goodevening everyone,
Its my 9dpt5dt and couldn't resist the temptation and poas.its a BFN . Is it still early? I had no bleeding or even spotting so I was very hopeful to see two lines. I am very disappointed and a little scared. Has anyone had similar experience and end up with a BFP at the end?


----------



## patbaz

Kungfupanda did you test with morning urine because this early on there is very little hcg in you system. Make sure you have a sensitive test like first response and do it with morning pee. I have heard of many ladies who tested negative 14 dpec and then tested positive a day or two later x


----------



## kungfupanda

I did it just now so maybe I should try tomorrow morning. Thank you for you quick reply


----------



## patbaz

No worries huni when is your otd?


----------



## kungfupanda

Hi, My OTD is on 23 rd. I can't wait


----------



## shello

Ahh kungfupanda I fell into the same trap and tested this morning 9dp5dt and I got the same result 😞 I still have hope though, because maybe our little snow babies implanted late. I used clear blue but only picks up on hcg higher than 25 I'll retest tomorrow and then again my test day Saturday wishing you all the sticky baby dust ever xxx


----------



## Mona74

Good morning Ladies, I hope everyone is ok and still sane?
Shello and kungfupanda, hope things change for you both in a couple of days.
Hilly, how are you holding up? Thinking of you.
Katiemck, hope you're feeling a bit brighter today?
Sorry no other personals, will try and catch up soon.
AFM, absolutely no news here! I feel nothing at all. My boobs are no longer sore, no cramps, no spotting, nothing. So, not feeling very positive here. I'm 7dp2dt today. Time is going quickly though! Going to spend the night with my 8 month pregnant sister tonight! Weirdly, i don't mind her being pregnant at all. Just excited to have a niece/nephew soon but I'm sure I'll have my moments when it's hard seeing her with a baby.
Have a lovely day everyone and I'll catch up over the weekend xx


----------



## shello

Mona thank you so much the waiting game is so hard hope you get the result your waiting for xxx


----------



## Mona74

It certainly is Shello. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you both  

Ok, I'm going mad! Just posted that nothing's happening then I've just gone to the loo and have bright red blood. Just when I wipe but it's definitely not brown. Now I'm panicking!! Should I call my clinic? Should I go and visit my sister? It's a 2 hour drive? Should I stay home and rest? I can't stand this, this is going to drive me insane!


----------



## Nicj73

Yes, call your clinic, they may ask you to up your pessaries and tell you to rest. I'm thinking of you, this is so hard.

Wow, it seems some of us are in the same boat, I had slight brown discharge yesterday, I'm now 13dp 2dt and tested this morning, I think it was a BFN, the line was so, so faint that I'm convinced it is negative. My dh also agreed it was there but I'm wondering if it is wishful thinking. My boobs are sore and veiny, with sharp tingly pains, so I was convinced it had worked, I will know for next time not to assume anything. At least the clinic know how I respond, so fingers crossed for the second round.


----------



## patbaz

Shello good luck for tomorrow 

Mona phone your clinic and if I were you I wouldn't be driving two hours away. I am sure your sister will understand. You need to rest up huni xx

Nicj a line is a line huni. Wait until tomorrow and do another test with first urine of the day. At this stage hcg is very weak in your system and you need to use a sensitive test like first response they are very sensitive. Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## shello

Thank you pat and    For everyone from me xxx


----------



## Mona74

Thanks ladies. I called the clinic. They said it happens sand to continue as normal. Even if it was my period ( she thinks it's too early) they would tell me the same. Keep taking crinone and test on my test day. She said I was ok to drive and continue as normal so I am going to do that. I would only sit here and worry. Just went to loo again and no blood. This really messes with your head, doesn't it?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mona*,  what a worry, I hope everything's ok. X


----------



## Candy x

Oh no mona , atleast there's no more blood. If there not worried then you have no need to worry , easier said than done i no! Enjoy your day with your sister, looks like you need to keep your mind off things x

How's everyone today ? x


----------



## shello

How are you doing jam hope your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Morning Everyone
I hope everyone is feeling ok this morning. Cant believe I only have 2 more sleeps until test day, feeling sick with nerves......


----------



## hilly35

Oh no Mona how scary is that. Tell your body not to be giving you those kind of scares. Glad it's stopped now, it could just be some blood from your cervix. Try not to worry and enjoy the day with your sis (as much as you can). 

Morley, I know only 2 more sleeps - eeeekk. My dh won't be home until after 10 am otd morning (work) so I am testing alone and waiting on home to come home to share the news. Fingers crossed it's good news. 

Nickj, did you retest this am? Really hoping the line is darker for you xx

Shello, same for you, fingers crossed.

Hi to candy, jam, pat and Katie and anyone else I am missing.

Is it Saturday yet?!!!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Hilly not long now huni hang on in there x


----------



## Moldog

Hi guys I'm on 1dp5dt 8 days to go!!!


----------



## Kims84

Ah I feel like I'm going to come on today  OTD isn't until tuesday 

Moldog - fingers crossed for good news!!!


----------



## Candy x

Hilly you hold on there Hun , I'll let you no when is one more sleep ok  

Morley , Saturday is only 2 sleeps away   Yay

Patbaz , hope are you today ?

Moldog , wow you haven't got a long 2ww only 9 days for you? Lucky you x

Kim , so did I , I had AF cramps all the way through my 2ww and still get them now on and off x


----------



## patbaz

Kims keep your chin up lovely af mimics early pregnancy don't forget that. 

Moldog welcome and good luck with 2ww

Hi candy I am in good form just absolutely knackered. I am sitting at my desk almost falling asleep trying to mark my 3rd year exam papers. How are you flower?


----------



## Candy x

Oh Patbaz I feel for you , I'm so fortunate not having to work at the minute.
I'm too shattered today , not long until your scan ? Did you work out your due date on the calculator on here? x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
I hope everyone is doing ok.
Is there a thread that people are using when they get a BFP ?
I have enjoyed speaking to some regulars on here and would like to carry on that chat.


----------



## Candy x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321705.msg5836337;topicseen#new

There you are KITKAT that's the early pregnancy and waiting for early scan thread xxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi *Patbaz* I've just had my egg collection on Friday 13th!!! Lol


----------



## francesmac

Hi ladies, gosh I forgot how fast these threads can move! 
Thanks folks for the best wishes. Precious cargo are all on-board now, officially in the pupo club. 
Roll on 3rd July!

Mind you my two weeks are just starting but it sounds like many of you on here are well into the dramas of the 2ww. I'm on the phone so can't look back too far to check names but ladies who tested early.. I've everything crossed for you that it is indeed just too early and that negative turns positive in next few days. I hope everyone else is hanging in there and trying to remain positive. Good luck to the folks testing soon!

What is everyone doing to distract themselves during this time? I'm off work for a while and other than walking the puppy and training the puppy.... and cleaning up after the puppy....not quite sure what project I'm going to throw myself into this time!

Patbaz and candy. That is so exciting about your due dates!


----------



## Candy x

Hi ladies so my second lot of HCG levels came back at 1532 so very happy they've not only doubled but tripled within 48 hours at they were 503 ,  I just hope them being so high isn't nothing to worry about   I suppose I will always be worrying about something   xxx


----------



## Nicj73

Wow Candy, that's amazing. Could it be twins 

Can I ask, when you have a BFN how soon does Af arrive? Also how quickly can you get on to the second attempt?  Thanks.


----------



## Moldog

On my last bfn my AF arrived a few days after stopping the progesterone pesseries. They like you to have that AF then another month then you can start again.
*Candy* wow that's fantastic def twins I think, congratulations


----------



## patbaz

Nick no more talk of BFN huni keep your pma up 

Candy great hcg numbers huni. Roll on the scan to see how many you have snuggling in there x


----------



## Moldog

Could I ask a question to you ladies with your BFP, what grade where the blasts you had transferred? Hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## patbaz

I had a grade 5BB and 5BC transferred


----------



## michelleobrien2012

Moldog. I had my EC on Friday 13th too, got 7 eggs they could only inject 6 and only 2 survived. What a anxious weekend that was for me I tell you, I was half expecting to get the call Monday saying none had survived but they both did  1 was top grade and the other just below so had them both put back in. Not sure how Im going to cope for the next week or so my OTD is 29th June which seems ages away!!

Hope all you ladies are doing good.

xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Moldog , erm every clinic grades the embryos differently mine where 1 x Grade 1 and 1 x Grade 2 .... In our term one was superb one was still good but with slight fragmentation x

Thanks Nic ,  and your getting a whack with the positivity stick   Patbaz is right to talk of BFNs ok!  

Patbaz , thanks , I no can't wait until my scan x


----------



## Mrst83

Nic I had af before otd date....6 days before!     
Ive had to ring the clinic today as I haven't heard anything since 19th may when then said they'd send me an appointment for a follow up. Rang today and they've got no record of me needing an appointment. I guess they just assumed that was it. I'm so cross with them they always seem to forget about me. Useless admin! Sorry, lol. 
When we rang on otd they said that we could go again probably on my next cycle. But when I rang today they said I have to wait for six months. I can't even get an appointment with the doc until 22nd July! Xxx


----------



## Nicj73

Moldog, did you have really sore boobs also? 

Thank you Patbaz, I'm trying but sometimes it's best to just accept what I can't change, although heartbreaking. I will keep on trying


----------



## Moldog

Hi *Nicj73* I did to start off with but that faded I just knew it hadn't work it was a disastrous 1st IVF. This time round it's been completely different 8 eggs collected 3 fertilised but then another 2 fertilised a day later. 2 blast but one better than the other, my best one was graded 4/4/1 top grade apart from the outer cells.


----------



## poppyseed1

Nicj a line is a line .. U said you and your hubby saw a faint line .. A faint line is still a line so I think that means a Congrates is in order ...   


I'm mobile and can't see all the names with posts. 

But hope leading stops and you have a good time with your sis - sounds the the perfect way to spend the day  

This 2ww is driving me potty and I've another week to go ! The not knowing I guess. 
No real symptoms at all. Woke up with a snotty nose yesterday but that went after about 3 hrs. 
Had tummy twinges but nothing I'd have thought about unless I was, as I am, consciously looking our for every sign I might be !!
Did have really painful ovulation pain which I don't normally get on Saturday night. 

Hope everyone else is sane ! Wish I could test !!! Lol


----------



## Maxi2

Moldog mine was not at blast stage. Was a 4 day compacting morula. Which is just before blast stage. It was'average' embie. Not 'average' for me!!  God willing it will be my little miracle


----------



## Nicj73

Moldog, I was convinced it had work and my boobs are still very sore and veiny, will wait and see tomorrow. 
Thank you Poppyseed, that's reassuring. The 2ww is just so stressful, and nothing seems to help. FX for you all.


----------



## Moldog

Keeping everything crossed for you *Nicj73*


----------



## Rach2013

Hi ladies...

Is anyone experiencing any abdominal tenderness? im trying not to overthink things but been quite sore since ET. had some cramps few days ago which id read a few other ladies also complaining of this which reassured me and now just feel sore and bruised.
im 7dp3dt, had two embryos put back. otd 29th june.. its going to be a long week.. and a half!  ^ pray^ x


----------



## Moonfire

I've not even got to the end of my first week and going slowly mad   I keep looking for signs and I don't know what is imagined,real or or something else. I had an iui on the 16th so no test till 30th -not sure I will last that long. I'm over 40 so I know my chances are slim...


----------



## naddie

Patbaz and Candy where is the day calculator, just curious   thanks in advance xxx


----------



## hilly35

Ladies is anybody off the wall emotional. Honest to god I have been sobbing pretty much the majority of the day. I have caused a heap of rows with my dh, with completely off the wall behaviour. If this continues I think he will either commit me or leave me


----------



## Candy x

Naddie go to the front page and rather clicking of 'forum' clicks 'ivf calculator' instead  x

I was a little emotional hilly but not too bad actually , I hope it's a good sign for you x


----------



## patbaz

Rachel it s quite normal o have some discomfort but I think it should be easing by now. If I were you I would contact the clinic and voice my concerns or try and get an appointment from your gp and see what they say. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but better to be safe than sorry when you have such precious cargo on board xx

Moon fire I was the same way huni. This time the 2ww felt like an eternity. It really sucks but the only advice I can give you is to try to keep busy and stay away from dr google. I had no real symptoms at all and I freaked out and was sure it was a BFN again but I got a pleasant surprise on OTD. You're half way through huni hang in there! x

Naddie if you click on the home button at the top of the page it will bring up the home page and along the top line you will see ivf calculator x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## hilly35

Seriously candy this is an insane level of emotion. I can see myself that I am insane.   I am freaking that even if there is something in there all this sobbing won't be good. Boy I need to get a grip! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are having saner days!


----------



## naddie

Thanks Candy. was just out of curiousity. Hilly this is how I have been feeling today, been bubbling all day     xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hilly perfectly normal to be emotional. Just remember all the different hormones we have been putting in our bodies. DH will just have to put up and shut up


----------



## hilly35

Lucky for him he has escaped as he is on nights tonight. He pretty much skipped out! 

Naddie, glad it's not just me. I reckon I will be cried out by tomorrow and it will be a better day!


----------



## naddie

Found it thanks Candy and Patbaz, Hilly its just been such a hard day today, I just need to wrap this all up and move on with my life one way or another, It seems so matter of fact, but I just haven't been myself the last 6 months and I just need to get to the end of this roller coaster xxx


----------



## Moonfire

Thanks PatBaz will try and keep busy but soon hard to focus! Wish I could see what is going on in my uterus right now!


----------



## poppyseed1

Moonfire. I'm in same boat I had iui on the 13th and I'm going quietly  bananas wondering if it's worked. Did the sperm  get to the egg etc 
No real symptoms at all. I've felt thirsty more often but it's been hot weather ! Then I've had a really watery mouth (like b4 you are sick) but I wonder if I made it up as it was brief when driving earlier. 
I had the odd twinge in my tummy but not for a few days now .. Was more on 14th and 15th  
This 2ww is the worst. The not knowing.


----------



## Nicj73

OMG just got a BFP, twice just to double check. Elated is how I feel, now to hope it's not chemical or anything else.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*NicJ*,  many congratulations  X


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop nicj congratulations huni. Great news to wake up to xx


----------



## Moldog

Congratulations *nicj73* that's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Nicj73

Thank you so much guys, yesterday I was in total despair and today completely elated. Hopefully this is going to be a fantastic month for us all.


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Congratulations Nikj27 x


----------



## michelleobrien2012

Congratulations Nicj73


----------



## hilly35

Huge congrats nicj xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy x

YAY another   
CONGRADULATIONS NIC


----------



## lemony

Morning all! ! 
Just back after 2 nights away with my lovely DH. I can really recommend a short break to take your mind off things.  
I see so much has changed in such a short space of time and I haven't had time to read all the posts through yet but I am sorry there seems to be some with bad news   to them. Also really pleased to hear there has been some good news too   to them.
Will check in a bit later for proper catch up xx


----------



## Maxi2

Congrats nic        
So happy for u xxxx


----------



## Juju77

Congrats Nicj73, that's brilliant.

Well, I'm not feeling very hopeful. It's day 28 of a 31 day cycle and I've been getting tons of cramps, mostly in my tubes, feels as if I will start my period and I just don't feel pregnant at all. My boobs are sore which I always get with PMS. I have been feeling sick, in fact, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling sick and needing a wee, but I think I have another stomach ulcer (I got ulcers after the doctors gave me medication before an operation and I had a side-effect from it that gave me stomach ulcers). It's generally okay but plays up from time to time. I've had terrible heartburn and nausea but think it's the ulcer and not pregnancy 

Pretty fed up and think I will never be pregnant again but happy for all the people who have BFP's so far.


----------



## patbaz

Juju try to stay positive huni. Is your OTD in 3 days? It's not too far away and your symptoms sound good to me huni. I had no symptoms and was sure it was all over for me but I am 6 weeks exactly today. Stay strong x


----------



## Fluffyfriends

I am beside myself today have a little brown discharge ans tummy cramps an due to test tomorrow......


----------



## hilly35

Hang in there Morley, god I know how hard it is.   one more day. 

Juju, same for you, from what you are saying I agree with pat, symptoms sound really positive. 

Thinking of you both. I am on tenterhooks can barely speak I am so nauseous with nerves but do you know what I am glad otd is nearly here, it's been such a long time and I just want to know now and deal with what is thrown at us.


----------



## Juju77

Yes, period due in 3 days but my cycle sometimes goes up to day 33 so I'd have to get to day 33 before I would test really, with these symptoms of cramping it would be a waste of a pregnancy test to test earlier.

Morley, it might be implantation, if the blood is brown its not fresh and the baby can make you bleed when it burrows into your womb so I wouldn't give up yet.

I had a threatened miscarriage and bled heavily for 4 days at six weeks of pregnancy with my daughter, she survived (although how, I don't know), she's 18 now, so it's quite possible to bleed and still be pregnant.


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Thank you all for your reassurance. Day off work today so going to just relax this afternoon and watch tv x


----------



## TrionaT

Hi guys, 

Have had a stressful 2WW , period cramps after 4 days , Bright red blood on Tuesday and Thursday  like start of period ?!but its a BFP for me! Blood test confirmed it today , 9Dp5DT !!!


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations triona have a happy healthy nine months huni x


----------



## hilly35

Congrats triona, amazing news xxx


----------



## Candy x

WOW CONGRATULATIONS TRIONA      
Did they say what your HCG levels where? x


----------



## patbaz

How are you today candy?


----------



## Candy x

I'm ok thanks Patbaz , just constantly worrying the be honest , someone on here I speak to a lot who is 6 weeks just found out there's a gestational sac but nothing inside   now I'm worrying that could happen to me ... I just want to have my scan and to stop constantly thinking the worse  
I no your having a bad day I've just read the other thread   We all these days .... And them clear blue tests are not accurate even if it is it just means your HCG levels haven't reached the amount needed for it to come up 3+ , which means nothing at all, everyone's HCG levels are totally different we just have to hope and pray until we have our scans    I honestly don't think we will ever stop worrying until we have our baby in our arms xxx


----------



## patbaz

Try not to worry candy. Your results have been excellent since day one and you had a very early positive on hpt. My scan is nxt Friday and I will be 7 weeks getting really nervous now. 

I was telling another ff of mine that a friend of mine had scans at 6 + 7 weeks and no heartbeat. Heartbeat wasn't seen until 9 weeks and he is now 30 months old. Each embryo/ foetus develops at a different rate. 

We just know so much more because of the situation we're in. Most ladies poas announce they're pregnant and wait in blissful ignorance for their 12 week scans. They don't go through what we do. 

Be positive and stay strong sweetie x


----------



## Candy x

Oh I no ,I was telling my 3 sisters ( who all have 2 kids each ) about HCG levels etc and they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.
I'm sure we'll get each other through the next week until our scans   
Put me to sleep until then? Yes please   xxx


----------



## patbaz

I am really busy next week and this weekend thank God so hopefully the time will go quickly


----------



## Maxi2

Triona amazing news


----------



## Guest

Candy & Pat - please please stop panicking! There is no suggestion that what i may be going through is happening with you. You will both be fine and have your babas. Please just enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Mona74

NicJ and Triona, congratulations!! So happy for you.  
Hilly, Juju and I think there is someone else (sorry) testing tomorrow, just want you to know that I am thinking of you. I can only imagine how nauseous, anxious and terrified you feel today xxxxxx
Patbaz and Candy, the worry never stops, does it? I always remember my mum saying that you never stop worrying, even when your kids are adults! So, you've got a long time yet!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both your scans.
Lemony, I'm glad you had a good break. Much deserved. How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? 
Hello to everyone else. 
AFM, I went to my sisters overnight. Had a lovely, distracting time! Yesterday morning after telling you all that I was fine, I had some bright red bleeding. It was only when I wiped. I haven't had any since then? Nothing, no pink, brown, anything! It's messing my head up. I was on constant knicker watch yesterday. I have no pains, no twinges, I feel totally normal. I thought it was my period starting but maybe not. I'm 8dp2dt today. I just want to get to test day now. Sick of worrying xx


----------



## TrionaT

Thanks guys! Candy level was 181 on 9 Dp 5DT .... I wreckon there is one in there. I think I lost one as had some bleeding during 2WW .......Congrats to you also , sounds like you have twins in there! i'm finding it hard to keep up with this thread, moving so fast , your HcG levels are a good indicator of a healthy pregnancy so I wouldn't worry about the scan yet I'd say everything will go fine for you, esp with those levels it is excellent! 

Mona hang in there you just don't know until the blood results , I am still worrying about bleeding as I had it up to day of OTD!! ... hoping this one is hanging in there and maybe I lost one.... or could be the pessaries are irritating my cervix i haven't a clue really why I would be bleeding and still get BFP but just hang on it is so headwrecking !!  

NicJ Congrats !!!


----------



## lemony

Hello again. Just had a bit of a snooze and a catch up with everything going on here- moves so fast!!
I wanted to say a big sorry for our year, what a horrible ride you have been on I really hope you can pick yourself back up and carry on. It is heart breaking to hear BFN and as I am on my phone it is really difficult to remember each of your names but my thoughts are with you all.
I am so so so happy for the BFP!!! I hope you can all think that you have cleared a massive hurdle and move on to the next one- nicj triona and I dont think I congratulated candy-sorry!!
Good luck for tomorrow those who are testing.
Mona I am sorry for your scare- poor you that must have been horrible.  At least it has all calmed down now and you can try and breathe and relax.
Talking of relaxing patbaz and candy- u poor things you sound so stressed. My DH is a stress monster and when ever he starts stressing out I tell him to "worry about what you can change and dont worry about what you can't" I know easier said than done   you have got this far and over come so much xx
Mona- I am doing well feeling the occasional dizziness which is weird and nausea which is also weird. I have been starving hungry and sitting up in bed stuffing my self with crisps last night!!! I have had a few stomach cramps but not bleeding or discharge at all. Af was due 3 days ago and as no show must be a good sign- right? I did a test this am and I thought there was the faintest of faint line although dh wouldn't agree- perhaps my mind playing tricks on me bit early yet anyway. 
Anyway sorry if I missed anyone out and I hope you can all enjoy the sun at some times- apparently sunshine makes you happy which releases good endophins so we are lucky to have so much of it during our 2ww xx


----------



## shello

Right ladies I need some advice, my clinic makes you test at 11dpt I stupidly tested again this morning and got another BFN considering my test day is tomorrow, do any of you have any past experience with getting a positive after?  I'm still in my little bubble and don't feel like it's failed I'm weeing nearly every hour which has been happening the last 3 days so is there hope or could it the meds I'm on xx be brutely honest with me xx I had a 5dfet xx


----------



## Juju77

Congrats Triona

I also bled when expecting my dd, they said it wasn't coming from the baby and they didn't know why but suggested maybe cervical 'erosion', she's 18 now, lol.

I really hate this 2ww, I failed 5 times already and just keep thinking I've failed a 6th time and I'm getting too old. I'm not going to test until the last minute because if it was BFN I'd freak out, that way if I get my period it's obvious it's over and if I don't, I would know by then anyway.


----------



## Kasvar

Congrats Triona - that's amazing news! 

Afm, OTD is Monday and I've had AF kind of pains all day today . My work colleagues must think there's something wrong with me due to the amount of times I've gone to the toilet today to check    Nothing yet - thank god.  I bought a cheapy pregnancy test and tested when I got home - negative - but was expecting that anyway.  

I've just had an unsettled tummy all day - slight cramps, AF pains - it's too late for implantation isn't it?

So scared for OTD now - was feeling really positive and trying to think good things but the closer it gets to OTD it's hard isn't it.


----------



## poppyseed1

@shello 
I'm my past experience I had a really faint line that slowly went darker with each test over 4 days. I think last time I had a really faint line at 10dpo 

Will catch up on thread now .. Hope everyone is well. ?? (Il have a read on the pages I've missed !) 

X


----------



## shello

Thanks poppyseed I'm hoping that faint line comes tomorrow, xxxx hope your well xx


----------



## patbaz

Lemony sounds good for you huni xx

Shello FET are notorious for being late implanters huni with FET my clinic makes you wait 18 days past transfer before testing. So a neg today could be a pos tomorrow. Fx it all goes your way x


----------



## poppyseed1

@shello also remember some people never get a pos on a pee stick. For some reason they never have enough hcg. But go on and have healthy babies. If u feel ur preg trust that and ask for blood test. However fingers crossed for your 1st faint line tomoz. Mine was so faint you had to hold it at a set angle to see the line !!! 

Another 8 days b4 I test ... It's dragging


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz , glad you've got a busy week next week to keep your Mind off your scan , think I will have to book a few things in next week  

Snowrach ,  

Mona , so we have a whole lifetime of worrying to look forward to   Sounds like it could be implantation ? Glad you had a nice time with your sis x

Triona, your levels are still good and high for only 9dp5dt , I'm trying not to worry too much it's just hard sometimes x

Lemony , thank you , hope your ok sounds like some good signs your having x

Juju , try and stay positive , I no it's hard  

Kasvar , I had AF spins all way through my 2ww x

AFM just put pessaries up meow have to lye Down 30 mins! The joy   x


----------



## shello

Pat and poppy seed thank you so much for your replies and good I had a strange feeling implantation had or may have took a bit late. I'm not giving up on my hope, your all so lovely. Pa I hope the next 8 days flies by for you. Take care sticky baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## francesmac

Evening ladies! Shello,I really feel for you. It's a tough one but there are still reasons to stay hopeful till you know for sure. FET's do very often implant later than normal and hpts are sometimes just not sensitive enough....particularly those god awful clear blue tests   will you get a blood test tomorrow? If not, try and get one.   for you girl! 
And good luck poppyseed and anyone else testing tomorrow!

congrats triona and anyone else I've missed  . The thread just moves so fast and I'm lucky if I get on once a day. 

Patbaz and candy, thanks for showing us all how even after getting the bfp, the worry never ends! This really is a journey like no other. If our mothers are right, then you better get used to worrying as it doesnt stop the next 18 years....and beyond!! 

Afm, just 1dp3dt. We spent the whole afternoon strolling around the local zoo, laughing at puppy looking strangely at all the animals.  At one enclosure, I stepped too far forward to look in, hit my boob off the hand rail and felt like it was going to fall off! Damn these sensitive boobs! Hoping the rest of the days go as smoothly as today!

have a nice evening folks and try to relax!!


----------



## ouryear

Hello ladies, I've not been on here for a few days, finding it hard to catch up so congratulations to all who have BFP, hope you all have a good pregnancy and I wish you all the very best.  

Good luck to all who are yet to test and stay positive, I know it's hard the 2ww is a nightmare. 

Sorry to anyone who has bfn.. Don't give up  

I also have tested today, I've bled for 6 days now and today was worst I rang the clinic and they told me to test and as I expected bfn  . 

I'd just like to say thank you for all your support, this thread has been a god send on my 2ww and all you lovely ladies have been very helpful and supportive.
I'm struggling to come to terms with it and that's why this will be my last post.

I wish you all the luck in the world and remember.. Good things come to those who wait, we will all get there one day.
Thanks again and take care all... Sending you all lots of love and   
XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## patbaz

Our year    good luck with your next steps huni. Always remember how brave and strong you are. I wish nothing but good things for you xx


----------



## hilly35

Our year, so sorry Hunni. Thinking of you


----------



## francesmac

ouryear


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*OurYear*, take care of yourself  X


----------



## AppleTwig

Our year - it's taken me 3 goes before a positive - it looks like you don't make many eggs either, it's just a question of numbers and time. don't give up


----------



## Mona74

I'm so, so sorry our year. No words can help but I do wish you all the luck in the future xxx


----------



## shello

@frances my clinic doesn't offer a blood test but if I'm still unsure I think I'll go see my normal doctor and request one. @our year I'm so sorry big hugs to you and wishing you the best with the future xxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## poppyseed1

@ouryear .. Huge hugs and don't give up. X x x


----------



## francesmac

Shello: it never fails to amaze me how different each clinic operates. I hope your family doc can help you out. 

On that note....What kind of advice did your clinics give you all on having "relations" with your other half during 2ww?? My clinic said to carry on as normal but I have heard of many that say it's a no-no till a foetal heartbeat is seen. First round of ivf, we abstained till the bfn result. 2nd time we gave in but this time I don't know what to believe. I just wish the info each clinic gives was consistent with each other! What do you gals think??


----------



## patbaz

Think it's up to the individual huni. If you feel up to it than go for it but do use a condom (I see the irony here) because you recently had ec so there is a risk of infection to you from what I understand


----------



## francesmac

Haha irony indeed! Thanks patbaz. No danger of infection this time as had FET . We very very fortunate with the number of embies we could freeze after our first treatment. 
To be honest it's the last thing I think about most days during the 2ww but it's nice to know for sure if EVER the mood should arise. Thanks for the late reply! Now I'm off to bed....to sleep!! Lol


----------



## patbaz

Sleep tight x


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Just thought I would let you know I has a negative result this morning and fully bleeding
Devastated....


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Morley*,  so sorry xx


----------



## hilly35

Oh Morley I am really sorry   I know how hard this journey is, be kind to yourself today and I hope you find the strength to go again. 

I am really really shocked to say I did get my first ever bfp. Wow. Dh won't be home from work until after 10 so you ladies are the first to know. Thanks so much for all the support. Just in shock, to get embies and now this. Can't quite believe it


----------



## Mona74

Morley, I'm so sorry to hear your news today. Look after yourself. 
Hilly, congratulations. So happy for you xxx


----------



## Candy x

So so sorry Morley  

Hilly , sooooooo happy for you , I wish I was a fly on your wall when your Hubby gets back   xxxx congratulations Hun you deserve this xxxxxxx


----------



## Moonfire

noobie question- those ladies testing early and getting hcg levels- did you clinics give you testing kits to is it something you buy somewhere?


----------



## Nicj73

So, so sorry Morley. Sending you big, big hugs.

Congratulations Hilly, it's amazing to see that positive result, I've checked mine about a 1000 times. Enjoy reading yours.


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Thank you for all your messages. Congratulations hilly x x


----------



## Nicj73

So sorry our year, sending big hugs. Nothing can take the devastation away, give yourself time to build up your strength, and take time to grieve.


----------



## lemony

Morley- so sorry x
Hilly - wonderful news congratulations xx


----------



## patbaz

Morley I am so sorry huni. There really are no words that will help. You need to take time to grieve and then be good to yourself. We are always here if you need us xx

Hilly whoop whoop congratulations huni have a happy healthy 9 months xx

Moonfire beta is a blood test. I got mine at the gp. It is not something gp normally does but some will do it for free and others will charge x


----------



## Moonfire

Thanks PatBaz as it takes literally months to even get an appt at my gp I think I'd probably have given birth before I get one lol will wait another 9 days then for the pee stick route -so tortuous!


----------



## patbaz

Good luck moo fire x


----------



## Kasvar

Morning ladies

Congratulations Hilly. 

Morley and Ouryear - sorry to hear your news  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone - it's a rare occurence!


----------



## Moldog

Morning Ladies this 2ww is killing me, well it's not 2w's as OTD is Friday!!! Only on day 3 after ET it feels like forever. 
I've had AF cramping since EC on and off but this morning it's stronger, hope thats not going to happen!
Trying to keep busy back to work Monday.
Congratulations to all the BFP and really big hugs to the BFN it's so cruel.
Keep smiling everyone x


----------



## Juju77

Sorry Morley   That must be devastating for you.

Congrats Hilly  That's fantastic, it's nice to get good news to begin my working day on.

As for me, I don't know what's going on. I'm day 29 of a 31 day cycle, been feeling sick for a few days but my son was feeling sick on Thursday last so maybe I have a bug from him. I don't have a fever though and I still have an appetite. I did get a blocked nose from him so maybe it has something to do with that.

I couldn't sleep last night, was up in the night to wee again and feel really nauseous this morning (not so bad now but it's carrying on all day), also all my AF cramps have gone entirely which is a bit different. I usually carry on getting them until AF. 

Trying not to read too much into symptoms that could have a different explanation but it's given me a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Rachel17

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone's ok, congrats to all the bfp 
Sorry to all the bfn  

My otd is today and I tested    We are Very happy right now   but still very nervous  
I done a first response which came back with 2 very dark lines and I did a clearblue digital which came back at 2-3weeks!
called the clinic and now We have to wait until 14th July for first scan, seems a really long time away, is this the normal wait??


----------



## Kims84

So so sorry Morley xx


----------



## Candy x

Another   
  CONGRATULATIONS RACHEL


----------



## Kims84

Hi all

I'm 7dp5dt today and although I've had some symtoms such as sore nipples, tiredness, slight cramping, pain on my right side I have had any implantation bleeding. 

Is it still possible it has worked?


----------



## Kims84

Congratulations all with BFPS!  I'm hoping for good news but as it's my first time I'm not sure what to look for!


----------



## Juju77

Kim, I've been pregnant before, some people get no symptoms at all until they miss their period. I had cramps in my pregnancies like AF cramps, also bled 4 days but don't think that's a normal symptom, I'd had vivid dreams of being shown a positive pregnancy test in my dream. I never got any sore boobs or nausea until 6 weeks with mine but each pregnancy is different. I feel sick now (it was worse earlier) and still waiting to find out if I'm pregnant so I'm hoping that means I am and it's not a bug.


----------



## Mona74

Congratulations Rachel, great news xxx
Juju, sorry I'm a bit confused. Did you do IUI? I hope you feel better soon or even better, get your BFP!!
Hope everyone else is ok?
No news here. No further bleeding  Fingers firmly crossed! I have no symptoms at all xxx


----------



## lemony

Mona!! Horray!! Back on track. 6 days to go.......!!
Have you done a sneaky test??
xx


----------



## lemony

Brilliant news Rachel- congratulations xx


----------



## Mona74

My DH has made me swear not to test until the 26th!! He wants me to wait for the blood test too!! Don't know if I can resist not doing a test on the morning of OTD??
He doesn't want to be guessing if I'm suddenly down or really happy, he wants us to do it together. I think it will be too early to test today anyway?
I really don't have much hope. I feel totally normal. Are you still having symptoms? Did you test today? Xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Kim, I never had any implantation bleeding and got my bfp ( did I just actually type that!) this morning.  

Mona, your dh is right.! Step away from those pee sticks. I think it's lovely that you can do this together so just hang in there, not long to go. 

Oh my god I have never been so tired in my life, boardering on ridiculous already!


----------



## lemony

Mona I wouldn't do it without DH, he would kill me!! but we do have a sneaky try in the morning. I have been trying to convince myself that this mornings had a very very faint line but cannot be sure and I don't think the test I have are the best. 
Only vague weird symptoms- slight dizziness and a little sicky. Had stabbing pains to low abdomin all today, like trapped wind!! Still no spotting etc. I don't know these could all be in my mind and only from what I read other people have experienced. I think there are many people who have no symptoms at all and have BFP so I don't think it means much. Sounds like you scare may have been an implantation bleed- do you think??
Oh also ravenous and tired- but I am most of the time any way!!


----------



## Juju77

Mona - no, I did ICI, or just the old fashioned use a syringe method, LOL for this cycle and the previous 5 cycles.

My children were got via the normal way from my ex-husband.

I don't have any fertility issues that I know about (at least I didn't when I was 30 as I had my son then) but that was 7 years ago. I was an egg donor when I was 28 just so I could share them around with other women so I did used to be highly fertile but I guess age degrades everything.

Been on my own forever, can't find a man (or at least not one suitable), when I hit 36 I realised if I wanted kids myself I had better just get on with it before I menopause so I'm using donor sperm.


----------



## patbaz

Rachel congrats on your BFP huni x


----------



## Mona74

Hilly, you've been through a very emotional process, I'm not surprised you're exhausted! Take it easy xx
Juju, all the best to you . I know how you feel with the clock ticking.  You're brave doing it on your own but life has a plan for us and you've got to try while you still can. How are you feeling tonight? Xx
Lemony, I just can't give myself the hope that it may be implantation. It was just before I usually give myself the crinone, so probably my progesterone was low? I don't know, you could drive yourself mad!! Your vague symptoms are similar to mine but if I wasn't in 2ww I wouldn't think anything of them?  It is hard and you're up one minute, down the next! Oh well, time will tell.
Patbaz, how are you today? Have you tested again? I hope you're ok? Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Moan I am fine huni. I have no more cb digital tests and I am not buying any more. I have a few first response and I will do one on Monday and another one on Thursday then a scan on Friday.  Was out today with my sister picking her wedding dress. She has found the most beautiful dress I have ever seen. She was stunning. It was a long day and I am now in my pyjamas watching tv 

Not long now huni x


----------



## Mona74

I'm glad you're not testing anymore. It must be messing with your head. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Friday.
I'm glad you enjoyed your day with your sister. So exciting, wedding dress shopping. Enjoy relaxing, not much on TV though xx


----------



## patbaz

Hunger games is on later and I've just finished reading the books so I am looking forward to it x


----------



## Mona74

I'm recording it, will be on too late for me! How my Saturday nights have changed....


----------



## patbaz

Haha I'm recording it too because I am likely to pass out half way through 

What party animals we are!


----------



## Juju77

I'm okay, thanks Mona. I have a headache which worries me as I get pre-menstrual migraines (usually the day before a period) and I'm worried the headache is here because of my period arriving.

I don't have any bleeding yet and the AF cramps stopped yesterday which I took as a positive sign. I was feeling positive earlier but now I have this headache, less so. I've put ice packs on it instead of pain meds on the off chance I might be pregnant.

I did have really bad nausea this morning - woke me up at around 3.30am and carried on till about 4pm. I did think perhaps it was morning sickness because HCG is produced in the morning so that's why women get more sickness in the morning that often tails off later in the day, but with my son's cold and nausea I'm probably just being overly hopeful.


----------



## patbaz

Juju nothing wrong with being hopeful. I hope your headache clears up soon x


----------



## Rachel17

Thanks everyone for your congratulations  

Just a quick question, When you get a date for your early scan how far in advance is it usually, Mine seems like ages away its on the 14th July and i worked out that by then i would be 8 weeks  , I thought we had early scans around 6 weeks??


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all 

Hope you don't mind me joining 

I am so so worried. I had 6 failed IVFs and now on donor. On my 2ww and no symptoms at all!! It feels exactly like my other cycles where I felt normal. And sometimes you just can tell nothing is happening. I am so scared. I don't think my heart can take a fail on DEs. I know it's not over but just feeling so nervous.


----------



## patbaz

Rachel my clinic doesn't scan until 2.5 - 3 weeks after OTD but I told clinic I couldn't wait that long so I am now having scan at 7 weeks exactly. Phone your clinic and see if they will take you sooner xx

Tiffany welcome huni. I had no symptoms half way through my 2ww and I got my BFP it's not over il it's over huni x


----------



## hilly35

Hi and welcome Tiffanymi, when is your otd? Lots of us haven't experienced any symptoms and gone on to get bfp so fingers crossed for you. 

Rachel, congrats again,  my scan is at just over 6 weeks so yours does seem later but you can't always see anything at 6 weeks so perhaps it is better to wait if you can.  

Juju staying positive is the best way x 

Lemony, hope the test has a darker line tomorrow, sounding very positive. 

Hi to pat, candy, Mona, Kim's, Morley and everyone else hope everyone is hanging in there ok xxx


----------



## Rachel17

Thanks Pat and Hilly   

Maybe i will call them Monday see if they can do me the week before or something, I think i'll go crazy before the 14th lol x


----------



## Moldog

Hi guys 
All these BFP give me hope!
I'm feeling really poorly I'm not sure what's going on, feels like fluey symptoms! I've had really painful ovaries too today. 
So tired I'm off to bed
Night all x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks pat and hilly

Tomorrow I will be 4dp5dt OTD 30 June. Hope they are fighting!!


----------



## patbaz

Moldog I hope you're ok huni x


----------



## Mona74

Morning ladies. Well, I woke up this morning and I'm bleeding, definitely not spotting, much heavier. I think it's game over for us. I'm off to lick my wounds now but will check on you now and again. Thanks for your support and the best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Sorry to hear Mona. That can't be easy. Maybe speak to your clinic there may still be hope. All the best


----------



## Juju77

I'm really sorry, Mona


----------



## Juju77

Well, I'm day 30 (not late yet), still no AF cramps or bleeding. I did have a killer headache yesterday night and had to go to bed early so I thought maybe period is today but nothing yet.

Still feel sick but I might have a bug.

I had a dream of my dad grinning at me. He died of cancer in 1995 and I don't dream of him much so I'm hoping it means he came to tell me some good news, LOL.

I'll feel silly tomorrow if my period comes.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Good luck juju sounds promising. I am holding thumbs


----------



## Candy x

Oh mona I'm so sorry   

Patbaz , how far did you get watching hunger games , I got to the interview part in her red fire dress and that was it   good job I recorded it too   x

Hilly , still over the moon for you ,have you been told a scan date yet? x

Juju , I hear of many ladies having vivid dreams before they test , I hope your dad is bringing you good news   I dreamt the night before I tested that I took a test in the morning and it was a BFP I ran down stairs crying to hubby , well that morning that's exactly what happened   weird hey x

Morning all the rest of you girlies , it's going to be a hot one again


----------



## Kims84

Morning all

Can't believe I have 2 whole days left before I go back to my clinic on tueaday to do a test!!  I have some strange stretching feelings today - wondering what they are. 

Trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard isn't it!!!


----------



## lemony

Hi everyone. 
Mona- what a shock!! I am so sorry for you. Try and stay strong. I am thinking about you.
Candy- I was reading about this just this morning.  It is cheese which is unpasteurised or made with mould such as goats cheese that we can't eat. Google nhs advice and there is a really good link. Oh! I was going to ask you a question- as it seems you are on track for twins how early was your positive test? We got a definate BFP this am which even DH couldn't argue with- he then burst into tears!!! I was so shocked at he reaction I have only just started letting it sink in   anyway test date is 26th is that an early enough result for twins? 
Good luck to everyone else and welcome tiffany!!


----------



## patbaz

Mona I am so sorry huni. This whole journey is so difficult be good and kind to yourself and  know that we are all here for you x


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop lemony congrats huni x

Candy I fell asleep before it even started!


----------



## lemony

Thank you pat I hope things are settling down for you xx


----------



## patbaz

I am ok huni only 5 more sleeps


----------



## Moldog

So sorry to hear your news mona
Congrats lemony you have tested early! Mine is 27th I've decided I'm not testing waiting for bloods.xx


----------



## hilly35

Oh Mona, I am so so sorry sweetie, my thoughts are with you xxxx

Lemony congrats on your bfp xx


----------



## Kasvar

Mona - sorry to hear that.
Congrats lemony! 

Afm, OTD is tomorrow and I wanted to test today so I don't have to rush to test in the morning before work.  Couldn't sleep so was up at 5 and tested using a Superdrug own brand and it came up negative    Trying to think positive that something can change within 24 hours but am I kidding myself?!  

Enjoy the sunshine - hope the next 6 days go quick for you pat


----------



## patbaz

Kasvar don't give up huni. A lot can change in 24 hours x


----------



## Candy x

Kasvar , loads of ladies don't get a BFP until there OTD so dont give up yet honestly ,and good luck in the morning x

Patbaz , blimey good job you did record it   9 more sleeps for me  

Lemony , YAY CONGRATULATIONS     
How many days past transfer are you today ? I tested positive 7dp5dt very dark lines but no matter how early we test and get a positive doesn't mean it's twins even if our HCG levels are sky high , the only way we will found out if it's twins is our first scan , I've known ladies who's had higher HCG levels in a singleton than twins so you cant rely on anything but a scan   x


----------



## hilly35

Kasvar don't give up yet sweetie, fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Juju77

I think I'm out  

I'm not bleeding but I do feel crampy again and got a couple of sharp pains.  This is so depressing.


----------



## Kasvar

Thanks ladies    will try and keep positive and hope that tomorrow brings good news.  Just had a little cry with DH.  The stress and wait is just horrible isn't it.  

Juju - I had pains like that on Friday but still no sign of AF so fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello everyone, I was working last night, so just catching up. 
Really sorry to all the bfn and Mona :-( huge hugs. 

Congrats to the BFP.  

I did a pee stick this am -- no idea why as it's far to early to test. This wait of not knowing is driving me bananas. 5 days to go then I can test again . Period due (or not hopefully) 30th June so really I've another 8 days to go ! 
I'm 1/2 way into this waiting game ! 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## patbaz

Poppyseed step away from the POAS. It's far to early Hun and you're so close x

Juju stay strong huni and be positive. Lots of ladies report af like cramping before their BFP so no second guessing huni xx


----------



## lemony

Candy I am 10dp2dt. Test date meant to be thurs so only 4 days early!
Has anyone else had tummy pain and bloatedness? Having trouble doing my shorts up!! Pain like done too many situps?


----------



## Candy x

I got bad tummy bloat and feels like I've pulled in muscle in my tummy too , exactly like I've done too much ab exercise   so totally normal x


----------



## lemony

Oh thx candy that's great x


----------



## patbaz

Ladies I have the worst headcold! Any recommendations for what I could possibly take. I am so congested it's not even funny


----------



## Kasvar

Pat, have you tried steaming with some olbas oil?  Or if you're not supposed to use olbas oil - lemon steaming is good too.


----------



## patbaz

Never thought of that kasvar. Thanks will try it x


----------



## patbaz

Kasvar just checked out olbas oil not safe for use in pregnancy


----------



## Kasvar

Oh I thought that might be the case.... Try lemon slices then.  Put water into a saucepan and some lemon slices - let it boil up and bubble and then when it is switch off the heat and use a towel or something over your head and hover above the pan and breathe in the steam.  Works a treat!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni. How are you doing?


----------



## Sammy77

Hi ladies - can I join you on here?  

I had ET this morning with 1 x A1 blast.  My plan is to keep occupied for the next 10 days.. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO Shania sounds like you have a really strong little embie on board


----------



## Kasvar

Doing ok - just think as long as AF stays away there's still a chance   So negative hat packed away and positive hat back on now!  

Welcome Shania 77


----------



## patbaz

Whoo hooo kasvar that's the way to do it. All of us have at least one negative patch but bringing the positivity helps with 2ww. It def helped me this time even though I was sure it hadn't worked I stayed positive and looked at the positives


----------



## Sammy77

Thanks ladies.. I'm already thinking about what I can and can't eat.  xx


----------



## patbaz

Just eat well and have he odd treat. Try to have a few cashew nuts everyday they are good for implantation x


----------



## Moonfire

I'm managing to distract myself quite well today- my official test day is the 30th too and I'm going to try and resist testing till next saturday with an early test. I'm not hopeful but fingers crossed.


----------



## lilacheva

hello girls 

well i can honestly say i have NEVER  felt more sick or nervous before in my whole life !!! ive got a massive stitch in my side  

im so scared tomorrow is OTD !!! i have no idea what to feel i couldnt say if i am or not ! had so my twinges pains cramps everything but i am putting it all down to the pessaries 

hope every one is ok ! i think im going for a lie down ............................

xxx


----------



## hilly35

Ooohhh Lilacheva, not long now. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of


----------



## lilacheva

if i am 17d2dt can i test at any time of the day 

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lilacheva I would say you probably could but first morning pee is best as it should show strongest concentration. Good luck sending you lots of positive sticky vibes xx


----------



## Hopeful201414

Hi ladies,
I started on this thread quiet a few weeks ago now, I got positives from tests including the beta then followed by a bleed! I'd had pain and spotting before (possible ectopic they thought) I thought it was all over again, so to be told I have TWINS on the latest scan, I just really couldn't believe it.  I really hope this helps all you ladies in the 2ww. Good luck and best wishes to all. Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful amazing news congrats on the twinnies x


----------



## lilacheva

hopeful - thats amazing news 

and thanks girls ive chickened out of testing today !me and DP have said we have done everything by the book so we are sticking to OTD !! 

xxx


----------



## Kasvar

Wow hopeful that's amazing news!!


----------



## Juju77

Well, I have bad news.

The sickness was my son's bug that passed to me.  I'm not pregnant  

I thought I wasn't this afternoon when AF cramps returned, after last night's terrible headache (always a dead giveaway). Kinda hoped with the dream of my dad I might be pregnant but never mind. I started spotting this evening and it just turned into actual bleeding. Did a test to make sure it wasn't implantation and it was BFN.

That's 6 cycles that haven't worked and I can't try again at least 3 months because the doc wants me to have steroids and eye surgery    I'm already 37, feel like time is slipping away. I am wondering if I can still have children as I can't see a reason why it doesn't work. Perhaps my eggs aren't good enough quality anymore.

I am going to buy a bottle of wine tomorrow, at least the alcohol ban is lifted.


----------



## hilly35

Oh juju so so sorry


----------



## patbaz

Juju i am so sorry huni. It's just so unfair. You need to be kind to yourself sweetie and take time. I hope your surgery goes well huni xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju*,   xx


----------



## Kasvar

Sorry Juju


----------



## Sammy77

Juju so sorry xx


----------



## Moldog

Juju so sorry for you  
Well my cramps have completely stopped, I have no idea what's going on. Feeling very negative today, 5 more days to go until OTD!


----------



## patbaz

Moldog we all have a wobble around the half way mark on the 2ww. Try to stay positive. You haven't long left til otd. Enjoy being in your PUPO bubble. Don't be so hard on yourself. I lost all my symptoms about one week from otd so try not to worry xx


----------



## Candy x

Hi girls , could do with some advice I'm really worried , me and hubby and sex had I orgasmed and I've been getting cramps ever since ... Not bad but obviously enough to be there constantly , should I be worried ? I'm so scared I've done something to my bean? I'm 5 weeks 1 day today ? Any advice would be much appreciated I'm really worried right now   x


----------



## hilly35

Candy you will be absolutely fine Hunni. You have to start believing that you are like any other pregnant woman now. Lots of women have sex right through their pregnancy with no issues. It's so hard not to worry but honestly everything is fine xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Candy everyone says that sex is fine in early pregnancy so I wouldn't worry the cramps are probably your uterus stretching as little bean grows. If you're still cramping in the morning give your clinic a ring xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Hilly,  Patbaz I will ring in the morning if I still have the cramps   we shouldn't of done it I'm in a Mess now with worry


----------



## Kims84

Moldog I know how you feel. I have 1 whole day left until Tuesday morning at 9:30 where I'm either going to be excited beyond belief or devestated!!

I wish I could know but I promised to wait until OTD. I sometimes think I'm imagining symptoms - has anyone else done that?  Is it possible!!


----------



## patbaz

Whatever is going on wasn't caused by sex huni. So stop feeling guilty xx


----------



## Candy x

Really Patbaz ? I might sleep better knowing that   thank you , everything I do I worry about. Do you do any house work ? x


----------



## hilly35

I am with Patbaz. Candy, cramps are really common in early pregnancy as your uterus expands. Right I always say avoid dr google but in this instance you are permitted to google early cramping and you will see how common it is. Do ring the clinic as pat says as you want to put your mind at ease but try and relax if you can. Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Candy I have done bits and pieces of housework but have worn gloves all he time when cleaning. I haven't done any hoovering at all because I was told not to after ec in case I twisted an ovary with the way mine are situated. I am totally fine now but dh is happy to do it and I am happy to let him for as long as I can get away with it  I hate hoovering!! 

Now you relax yourself and stay clam. A happy mummy means a happy baby!!!


----------



## hilly35

Candy, read this

http://www.babycenter.com/400_is-cramping-in-early-pregnancy-normal_2645808_777.bc

Xxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Juju77

Candy

The cramps are probably caused by the prostaglandin in your husband's sperm because prostaglandin stimulates the uterus. The baby is well protected and doctors say sex is safe unless you have a history of miscarriage.

If it really bothers you maybe get him to wear a condom next time and then you will avoid his prostaglandins.


----------



## lemony

Juju I am so sorry. I am thinking about you. 
Hopeful wonderful news many many congratulations! !
Pat and candy I have just carried on as normal- although so tired now in bed. Is that ok to carry on as normal or should I be resting? You guys are much more ahead of me tho anyway. Pat do u mind me asking why you wear gloves? The main problem I have is bending down as my tummy is so sore!!
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## patbaz

Lemony I wear gloves because if the chemicals. My what to expect when your expecting book advised it. I am not resting all the time tbh. I did 2 hours of ironing this evening but if I feel really tired I stop and take a break. I've tried to carry on as normal as possible throughout this tx. I had no time off work or anything. Think it's kept me sane. If your tummy is sore try not to bend too much and definitely no heavy lifting!


----------



## aRainbow

Hiya ladies just a quick update.  I got a bfp 12dpo...can't actually believe I've just said that. Think the spotting must have been implantation.  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Arainbow whoop whoop congratulations huni xx


----------



## aRainbow

Cannot believe it. I'm terrified of losing it  the worry just does not stop does it!


----------



## patbaz

The worry never stops. I am dreading and looking forward to my scan on Friday all at the same time and I am 6+2 today


----------



## aRainbow

Good luck. I'm going to ring my clinic tomorrow to arrange scan. Can't imagine it will be for a couple of weeks though.  Im spotting brown everyday though. Not sure what to think of it xx


----------



## patbaz

Brown blood is old blood so nothing to worry about but I would mention it to he clinic in the morning they might book you in for an earlier scan if you tell them you're really worried x


----------



## Candy x

Thanks everyone for reassuring me, my cramps have actually completely gone now ? I was in a right panic! I'm sure I did myself more harm in a panic than the actual orgasm   looks like I'm going to Start wearing gloves too patbaz thanks for the tip. 
I do dusting sweeping up cleaning glass table cleaning kitchen work tops I think that's all ok ? Not hoovered up yet my hubby as also been doing that  

CONGRATULATIONS RAINBOW     

Goodnight everyone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Good night candy I am in bed about to sign out was dozing on couch earlier and dh woke me to go to bed. Same thing happened last night. Think my party days are well And truly gone x


----------



## lilacheva

With a heavy heart im writing to sat bfn 
Tested with fr at 3am  completely devastated . I dont know what I did wrong I feel like a complete failure 
With everyone the best of luck with thier treatment and tests im 
Xxx


----------



## Kasvar

I did my tests this morning and I got a    I did the FR one and had it on the floor and it looked like one line and then did the CBD test but when I looked closer on the FR I saw a faint 2nd line and then the words 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' flashed up.  I haven't stopped shaking!!  So ladies waiting on 2ww - anything can happen - just stay positive and visualise everything happening inside your body.  Worked for me 

Lilacheva - I'm so sorry, please don't give up.


----------



## patbaz

Lilacheva so sorry huni. Don't blame yourself there is nothing you did wrong huni. Unfortunately a lot of this is down to luck. Be kind to yourself x


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop kasvar congratulations huni xx


----------



## Sammy77

Lilacheva - so sorry to hear your news xx

Kasvar - congrats and take it easy! Xx


----------



## Kims84

Lilacheva -  sorry  xx

Kasvar - congratulations!!!

I can't believe my test day is tomorrow. I am VERY VERY nervous and worries it hasn't worked x


----------



## Candy x

Sorry to hear your news lilacheva   Take care of your self
xx


----------



## Candy x

CONGRATULATIONS KASVAR


----------



## poppyseed1

My turn, to feel down in the dumps ! ... Feeling totally out of it. No symptoms , feel totally normal. I've a slight runny nose and the sneezes but that's hayfever not linked to preg in my case. 
Oh I hate this 2ww.  And I've still another 6 days to go ... 


Sorry about the self moan post :-/ 

Huge Congrates to Kasvar such brilliant news x x x


----------



## patbaz

Kim stay positive huni. You've done everything you can. Sending you lots of positive and sticky vibes xx

Poppyseed everyone has a wobble about half way through. I had no symptoms whatsoever and really thought it was over. Which in a weird way helped me relax about it all and I am 6w 3d today. So stay positive. I am sending you positive and sticky vibes xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*lila*,  so sorry to hear your news  x

*Kasvar*, congratulations x


----------



## lemony

Hi folks! Sorry no personals for a minute as I need a bit of advice- 
I have had some brown discharge this am just a smear and I know it can be completely normal- but I am about to go to work (I'm a nurse) and don't know if I should be resting or not? Tummy is still sore too. Just phoned clinic but waiting for them to reply. What do you think?


----------



## patbaz

I would rest huni. My sis is a nurse so I know all that's involved in your job. If something were to happen you would blame yourself for going in so take it easy today. If you are using crinone this is perfectly normal as the crinone can irritate your cervix zx


----------



## lemony

Thx pat. No I am using cyclogest. Feeling a bit rough too- head ache and tired etc. I know it ciuld be implantation but wouldn't that be earlier?


----------



## patbaz

Lemony implantation bleed can happen at anytime huni. Some of our little embies are slow growers and it takes them a little longer to implant. Try not to worry huni. If your clinic don't phone back soon give them another ring. That's what they're there for. Try to stay calm. Thinking of you x


----------



## lemony

Thank you x


----------



## hilly35

Lilacheva, so so sorry Hunni, you gave done nothing wrong, sometimes this is just a numbers game   

Kasvar, delighted to hear your news xxx


----------



## lemony

So as "mummy" pat said I am now resting today, actually clinic said exactly the same as you almost to the word- I think you have missed your vocation   I am not stressing, actually feeling really calm, what will be will be, I guess. Unfortunately dh isn't quite so calm!!

Lilacheeva so sorry to hear about your news, thinking of you x
Kasvar so pleased to hear your good news, congratulations!!

Pat thx for your advice about gloves too, I will make sure I do that from now on, although no cleaning for me today!! I think hay making maybe off the agenda too!! (we live on a farm)
Right I need to find something to do that I can do while resting- may just have a snooze xx


----------



## patbaz

Enjoy lemony. Put your feet up and don't feel guilty about the farm( I grew up on one too so I understand). Glad the Linux were able to reassure you x


----------



## Zemirah

Hi ladies.. I have a new transfer date: 28th June! That's only 5 days from now. The clinic got my donor egg retrieval done today, and they prefer to do 5 day transfers, so Saturday it is! The nurse said that if for whatever reason they need to do it earlier, she will call and let me know.
I am praying for a positive this time...  I  don't think I can do this again.



All the best everyone!!


----------



## patbaz

Great news Zemirah. I hope all goes well huni and that there is nothing but good news for you x


----------



## Laura22

Hi ladies! Hope u dont mind me jumping in here, im 4dp5d fet today and I stupidly tested this morning,  of course it was bfn. I dont kno wat craziness came over me cos I promised I wudnt test early this time and I knew it wud b a bfn but I can't help feelin awful now thinkin it hasnt worked! Anyone else test this early and have it change to bfp later? Xx


----------



## Zemirah

My clinic transfers three embies as standard procedure... My donor is in her 20's. What are the chances of all three implanting?


----------



## patbaz

Laura that was way too early to test huni especially with fet as our little frosties are slower to implant. So don't torture yourself sweetie. Put the poas away and do something nice for yourself x

Zemirah I have no answer to that. Ask your clinic as triplets are quite rare x


----------



## Laura22

Aw thank u so much patbaz, I think I just needed to hear it from someone who knos how horrible this is! And I can't talk tol dh cos I promised no early tests so he'l kill me!lol. This is so hard, I want it to work so badly.xx


----------



## hilly35

Laura, god it's so hard isn't it. I know it's awful having to wait but you definitely tested way too early. Way way too early xxx 

Hate to tell you the need to keep testing doesn't go away! I just tested again as the spare poas's in the bathroom was killing me! Can't believe it as it wasn't first morning pee but the clear blue digital has gone up to 2-3 weeks - yeah. That's good right? I am 13 days past 3 day transfer. I need to step away from those sticks. It's like I am almost waiting for it to show bad news.   also got my scan date 10th July.


----------



## patbaz

Hilly great news about your scan xx also cb digital going up has to be a good thing  how are you feeling?


----------



## hilly35

Pat, I feel fine, tired a lot and petrified of every twinge but I guess that's normal   when us your scan?


----------



## Kims84

Thanks pat  I'm terrified of it failing!


----------



## patbaz

Hilly my scan is on Friday and I should be seven weeks but tbh I am petrified. So many years waiting and now a positive doesn't feel real and I am sure there has to be something wrong. But only 4 more sleeps and then I will know


----------



## Candy x

Laura, I tested 4dp5dt and I got a BFN then tested 7dp5dt and got my BFP   your waaaaaay too early x

Hilly , mine went up to 2 - 3 weeks about 13dpt so sounds good , 10th July , not too long to wait , how far will you be then ? x

Patbaz ,got Drs at 4.00 today - my consultant advised me to get checked out   x


----------



## patbaz

Candy at the very least seeing the gp should put your mind at rest or get you an early scan at epau. Let me know how you get on sweetie x


----------



## poppyseed1

Ooo good luck at the drs candy - keep us posted. 
As pat says it will put your mind at ease.


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Patbaz , poppy  

And Patbaz looking forward to hearing good news from your scan on Friday , I'm positive everything will be fine for you xxx


----------



## hilly35

Candy xxxxxx

Pat very best of luck for Friday. I know you can't wait for it to come around. It's all such a waiting game with so much worry and angst. Not long to go. I will be 6 weeks 5 days at my scan. I know what you mean about expecting the worst. It's awful none of us can enjoy this time, way too much worry


----------



## kungfupanda

Hi Ladies,
Its officially BfN for me   
I need to wait 6 weeks for a followup app to discuss what went wrong... So unhappy 
Congrats for everyone who had a lucky BFP. 
Patience and courage to all who are in my situation.
Thank you for all support and PM


----------



## patbaz

Kungfupanda    I know from experience that there are no words. So sorry sweetie xx


----------



## Candy x

So sorry kungfupanda   I've been there I no how it feels , I wish you all the luck in your next cycle x

Well doctor checked my urine (yes he made me do a sample there and then ) felt my tummy and he seems to think all is ok and not to worry unless I start to get some blood then to come back , he said cramps are absolutely normal and my tummy feels fine so just to rest  so I suppose I have to trust his word. Roll on my scan 9 more sleeps xxx


----------



## patbaz

That's great news candy. I hope you're feeling better now x


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Patbaz , just going to try and relax now and wait patiently for my scan   x


----------



## hilly35

Kungfupanda, so very very sorry sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## Laura22

Thanks so much ladies! I kno deep dwn its too early but its so hard to imagine it ever workin. I need to wake up positive tomorrow,  and no poas! Lol x

so glad the doc put ur mind at rest candy, the worrying must never stop.x


----------



## Kasvar

Thanks so much ladies! 

Kungfupanda - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Don't give up.

Poppyseed - hang in there - you're half way through now.  

To all the other ladies - stay positive


----------



## Kims84

Totally off topic but I must be hormonal!  We had to change our car today and I've spent the last hour crying about giving her away!


----------



## patbaz

Aww bless you Kim x


----------



## Kims84

Oh pat I will be just so glad to find one way or another tomorrow lol x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck sweetie. I will be looking in the morning to see your result xx


----------



## Paula341

Well half way through for me today! This week has been a funny week in some ways gone fast in others too slow! Had a blood test today to confirm if I ovulated awaiting results should find out on Thursday, this is my first post but have read all posts and felt everyone's pain! Trying to keep myself way too busy and with not too much time to think about things, being my first iui and seeing my best friend go through iui, Ivf and ici I'm keeping a very open mind! I've had a mixed bag of feelings, feeling very hungry, and few twinges, with a little sicky feeling today but not sure if you over think things the body does crazy things with your mind? Hope you are all doing well


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Paula xx


----------



## Paula341

Thank you patbaz x


----------



## poppyseed1

Good luck Paula. 
Fingers crossed l


----------



## Paula341

Thank you poppyseed x


----------



## shello

I just want to thank all you lovely ladies who have helped and been a friend over this last 2 weeks. I poas again this morning unfortunately it was a bfn 14dp5d fet. I've booked an app with my doctor for next week as that's the only app I could get before I stop the meds the clinic won't give me one and told me to stop taking meds 11dpt. I'm praying for a miracle. Sending loads of sticky baby dust to you all. It's lovely I feel like I've had friends to go through this with. If it's still neg off the blood test that's our journey over  . I wish you all the greatest luck in the world. My two weeks are over now so I'll not be posting in this thread. I hope you all get that BFP xxxxx take care xxxxx


----------



## Moldog

Really feel like my af is on it's way I've got the worst headache which for me is a sure sign! This 2ww is a nightmare


----------



## patbaz

Shello I am so sorry huni xx

Moldog get your positivity back! Af signs are also early pregnancy signs. Sending u lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## Moldog

Thanks *Patbaz* headache is subsiding, need to get my head out my b** and get positive!!


----------



## patbaz

Easier said than done huni I know. Find something to keep you occupied. Get out of the house for a while do something nice for yourself like a blowdry or window shopping xx


----------



## Moldog

I'm going to work that keeps me really busy as I run my own business!


----------



## hilly35

Shello, really really sorry


----------



## Kims84

Hi everyone. 

I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop Kim's           Delighted for you xx


----------



## Paula341

Congratulations Kim's


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Congrats Kim84 x


----------



## loulouh79

Hello ladies 

It's nice to see BFP's little miracles made : ) 

I'm sorry to hear there are some BFN's too : ( 

I'm due to test Friday 27th my dr said do a blood test but I'm told its approx 3-5 working days  for results meaning by the time they receive the tests it could be Friday 4th July meaning EXTRA waiting time which I can't handle. 

Can anyone advise if they did HPT and if results are reliable 
I'm on oestrogen tablets and progesterone shots which I'm told mimic pregnancy symptoms and can give you false positives is this correct does anyone know ? 


Any help would be great full - I'm a bit lost x


----------



## hilly35

Huge congrats kims84. So thrilled for you xxxxx

Loulouh how many days lags transfer will you be on the 27th? A hpt should be fine to give you a result, clearblue digital or first response are very reliable. I don't think I could wait 5 days from blood test


----------



## loulouh79

Hey hilly 

Thank you for replying I have donor eggs retrieval and fertilisation was 13th June. Transferred on 5 days as blastocyst date was wednesday 18th June xxx 

I'm not even sure how to work out how many days etc as not my egg x


----------



## hilly35

Hey loulouh I think it'd the same, you should be 6 days post 5 day transfer today. I would definitely wait until the 27th if you can before you test. It's so nerve wracking isn't it.


----------



## loulouh79

Hi hilly it's awful I'm analysing everything had bad cramps backache bloating but that's it and I believe these can be side effects from the drugs I'm taking so its super confusing and frustrating. 

How are you feeling ? X


----------



## patbaz

LouLou I explained to my dr how anxious I was about blood result and she put urgent on them and I got result the following day. Try that


----------



## naddie

Good luck to the ladies will BFP, and big hugs to the ladies with BFN, sadly I am out, tested neg this morning but after testing  neg on Friday I excepted it was game over then, I wish each and everyone of you the best of luck in the future weither your on your 2ww or waiting on scans, and never give up to the girls that had bfn, I'm off to organise my wee icsi babies first birthday on Saturday     then heading of for 2 weeks in the sun. Take care and best wishes    xxx


----------



## loulouh79

Cheers patbaz 

Did you do a HPT too ? And what day? Xx I'm gonna ask my dr x


----------



## patbaz

Naddie so sorry huni. Have a lovely time on holidays and be kind to yourself xx

Loulouh my clinic wanted me to POAS 18 days past ec but given my history I asked gp to do blood test on same day and another one 72 hours later to ease my mind and worries. it didn't  I don't think anything but a healthy little baba can do that. I'm very lucky as my gp was very understanding.


----------



## francesmac

Hey ladies!  I'm very much a part timer to this thread this time round but it's the only way I can stop myself from getting too obsessive about the whole thing.

so sorry to have read that there have been a few bfn's. Ladies I hope you take the time to grieve andcome back when you are ready, stronger than ever. It's so tough.
Sorry to hear your news Shello. Don't give up dear x
 naddie. But enjoy your holiday and organising the party!

Congrats to the bfp's! I don't remember the names apart from kims.....congratulations!!

Moldog and Paula,  this 2ww is tough, hard to keep the positive vibes flowing each day. Let's get through this bad boy! Hope you find something to distract yourselves. 

Loulouh, gosh 3 to 5 days on top of the 2ww! Hardly fair. If et was 18th then you would be 9dp5dt on 27th? In theory hcg levels should be present, but low so a sensitive hpt should work. From my experience clear blue digital are not great for testing early. First response seems much better picking up on low levels of hcg. Good luck!


----------



## francesmac

Afm, 5dp3dt today. Suffering sore boobs and could sleep the sleep of a thousand sleeps! But thats it. But I know any symptoms at this point are only coming from the progesterone so I'm not over thinking them. Such an evil hormone to have the same side effects as pregnancy symptoms! 

I'm a bit cross with myself.  I was out in the garden with the puppy, she started digging, wouldn't listen when I told her to stop.....this went on for a while until without thinking I picked her up and brought her inside. Trouble is for a puppy she's pretty heavy, 12 kg to be exact. I've had some pains since so am now trying to rest and hope that I havent fecked things up. God this really messes with your head. Perhaps I had done too good a job and not thinking about our wee beans.

keep well ladies


----------



## shello

Thank you ladies so positive seeing BFp, my doctors have put my app for today so
I'll get the blood test today to confirm one way or another. Sticky baby dust to you all, all the hugs to those who got a negative and baby dust to those who got a BFp now your journey really begins I do believe in miracles ❤Xx


----------



## patbaz

Frances try not to worry huni. Just remember most ladies who fall pregnant naturally have no idea they're pregnant and pick things up all the time. My mum said she had been helping my dad lift bales of hay on the farm 4 days before she realised she was pregnant so don't worry to much huni xx

She'll all the very best of luck huni. I hope it's good news for you xx


----------



## francesmac

Aw thanks patbaz, your reply made me smile for it's just what I can imagine my own mother saying!I'm living in Germany at the mo so doing all this so far from family is tough. Thank the lord for Skype but of course the twice a week calls just aren't enough at times like these.  Therfore it's great to have a safe haven like this forum


----------



## patbaz

Frances we haven't told anyone about our tx so ff is the only place I can vent / talk about things. I also live away from my parents (only a 3 hour drive) but I thank God for FaceTime as it means I get to see everyone regularly. Have you had your treatment in Germany?


----------



## Paula341

Francesmac you right this 2 weeks feels like a life time, I'm keeping busy busy busy and trying not to think to much into things, forum is amazing even if like me you don't post too reg, a, you know your not going through this on your own and b, the posts are very reassuring to know how others are feeling and there is plenty of outside medical advice, hope you are all feeling ok today xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Even being busy busy, the 2ww is always there at some point or 8 in the day !!! Huge congrats on the BFP,s  vey exciting . Keeps the rest of us going through the 2ww. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun.


----------



## hilly35

Naddie, sorry to hear your news xxxxxxx


----------



## francesmac

Yup patbaz, been in germany now almost 5 years so I've had all my fertility treatment here. It has been difficult at times with the language difference but the advantages outweighed the disadvantages.  The waiting list was nonexistent for a start. Things seem to happen very quickly which is good for someone who hates waiting!   
Ive only told my mum and sister but of course that means my brothers were told....and a couple of friends here in Germany.  I found it helpedwith not feeling so isolated but it is hard knowing who to confide in. Ironic how this treatment can turn us into such babies!  

You're right Paula, this forum is a god send! I taught myself how to crochet during the last treatment and this time round I've already made 3 kids summer hats, 2 beanies and I'm almost finished a blanket. If I keep going at this rate I'll be able to start my own cottage industry by the end of the 2ww!


----------



## Kims84

had my bfp this morning but this afternoon it's like I've started my period, brown discharge etc. 

I have rung my clinic and they said to rest but I'm so worried!!  I don't have a pessarie this mornin as I had run out - could that be the reason?

I can't believe my happiness is disappearing!

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## hilly35

Oh Kim's, sorry to hear this. I know that everyone says brown blood is old blood and not to worry. So much easier said than done. I know someone will come on and give you a reassuring story. When will you be able to get more pessaries? Just giving you a big


----------



## Kims84

Thanks hilly  it's so hard not to worry!  They have me some this morning but where I would normally have it at 5am and 5pm I didn't have it until 11.


----------



## francesmac

Kims.......like hilly, I wish I had a personal reassuring story but I will say that during all my time on these forums and all the research I've done, brown blood during early preg does not seem to be as worrying as it must look. Infact it seems to happen relatively often. I doubt it has anything to do with the pessaries. My clinic are so full on when it comes to taking them, out of all my meds they are the ones they keep telling me to never ever forget, but they have never said that the times are very important. Just to make sure I take the required dose spread out over the day, each day. 
Get yourself a green tea or something and put your feet up and try not to worry


----------



## hilly35

Kim, like Francesmc, I have taken my pessaries at very different times. As long as you have the two in 24 hours a couple of hours gap between your usual times of not taking them won't cause any issues. Try not to stress too much. I know I know how ridiculous that sounds xxxx


----------



## Kims84

Thanks both  I so hope it hasn't ended when I was only just getting used to it!!!  X


----------



## patbaz

Kim's I have taken my pessaries at different times because it's not always fees able to take them at the same time with work etc. try not to worry huni xx


----------



## hobnob

Hi,

Can I be added please. Tested today after my FET - got a BFN  

Oh well, on the up-side I can treat myself to a large glass of wine now!!  

xxxxxxxx Good luck ladies still waiting! xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hobnob


----------



## Laura22

So sorry hobnob, this is so hard!   x

girls I need some help, ive just tested 5dp5dt fet with an internet cheapie and there is a very very faint line, i dont wana get my hopes up and i kno im so early but in this 5 year journey think? c ive never seen a line? Wat do u ladies think? Im in tears writing this! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Laura it's definitely early but a line is a line feint or not. Sooooo congratulations huni xx


----------



## hilly35

Laura, test again in the morning and I hope you will see a nice strong line. Sounds like damn good news heading your way


----------



## Sammy77

Ladies, do you know if it's ok to drink fresh pineapple juice in 2ww? Xx


----------



## Laura22

Thank u so much ladies! Im shaking, im scared it will change so im gona try and not get my hopes up too much but to see my first line ever has knocked me for 6! Thank goodness im off work tomorrow! Will update after my next test. Xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Good luck laura! X


----------



## Paula341

Sorry for your sad news hobnob


----------



## Laura22

Thank u so much Shania! I cudnt wait and sent dh to asda for some clear blue, and there is a faint but definite line! Cud this really be happening? Dh and I are sitting here in shock. I bought a digital for the morning,  I think if I see the word pregnant I will burst! Xx


----------



## Sammy77

Laura - it sounds like it's definitely happening!  When's your otd? X


----------



## Laura22

Its not until Monday,  im 5dp5dt, im testing ridiculously early I kno! And this morning there wasnt even a hint of a line ( yes im a poas addict lol ) it sounds silly but I felt different at work today, I fell which was so embarrassing, I was so clumsy! Lol. And for a wile after I had the strangest pains. I haven't had any symptoms at all since transfer before that. It mite not have anything to do with it but i just felt the need to test again.xx


----------



## hilly35

Laura, you are going to have one sleepless night ahead   all looking really positive, can't wait to hear your news tomorrow. Xxxxx


----------



## Kasvar

Hi ladies - hope you're all doing well. 

Good luck Laura!!
So sorry hobnob 

Pat - how's your head, did the steaming help?

Hang in there the rest of the ladies waiting xx


----------



## Sammy77

Does anyone know if we can drink fresh Pineapple juice in 2ww? Xx


----------



## patbaz

Shania I was told to stay away from pineapple full stop. I love it and used to have some every day. I miss it 

Kasvar steam helped at the time but now it's in my throat and I can't stop sneezing. But it's not bothering me too much. I am just drinking plenty of oj  how are you doing??


----------



## Sammy77

Ah thanks Pat, I had 1 glass yesterday, but as an afterthought thought I should have checked!  I won't be drinking any more, better to be safe the sorry. X


----------



## patbaz

I think I heard someone said the juice was fine but my reflexologist said to avoid pineapple. It's got something to do with the bromine content making the uterus contract


----------



## Sammy77

thanks pat.. Will stick to water .. Sooo bored of the stuff! X


----------



## hilly35

Ladies, does anyone know what we can take for hayfever. I always took a nasal spray but gave stopped it as not sure whether I should take it?


----------



## hilly35

Shania, I am rubbish at drinking water but I got a new bottle today which has a holder for a citrus fruit, orange, lemon, lime etc and then you fill with water and the fruit gives a natural taste to it. Rather yummy and I gave managed to drink loads today. Recommend it.


----------



## Sammy77

Ooh hilly, that sounds good. Where did you get that from? X


----------



## hilly35

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Citrus-Zinger-Water-Infusing-Bottle/dp/B00GH6ZRTU/ref=pd_rhf_eetyp_p_img_5

Shania, it's on amazon.

/links


----------



## patbaz

Sorry hilly I know nothing about hay fever


----------



## hilly35

Thanks pat, I should ask in the chemist really will do that tomorrow x


----------



## Kasvar

Doing ok thanks Pat  - had a school trip yesterday (to the seaside) which was lovely but knackering and we have lesson observations today and tomorrow.  Can't wait for Friday so can chill 

Shania - I read that pineapple core is good straight after IUI (not sure which fertility treatment you had).  I bought a pineapple, cut the core into 5 pieces and had one a day for each day after my IUI.  Apparently the bromine can help implantation, but I think it's only good at the beginning.  I haven't had any since.  Everywhere you look it'll say something different.  Dr Google is confusing!!  

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Laura22

Mornin ladies! I can't actually believe im writing this but ive got a bfp!! I took about 10 tests, all with faint lines and the clear blue digital is reading pregnant 1-2!! Needless to say ive had about 2 hours sleep but I feel amazing!! Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your wellwishes; and good luck to thosestill to test. Monday ccan't come quick enough now for my beta!   xxx


----------



## Moldog

Congratulations *Laura22* that's fantastic news!!!!!

Well yesterday was interesting I had the worst headache all day, heartburn/indegestion and wired sensations in my stomach, I have no idea what's going on! Friday can't come soon enough


----------



## Laura22

Thank u so much moldog!   I had all those feelings the last couple of days u describe!  I so hope its a good sign for u! Xxx


----------



## Moldog

Thanks Laura that gives me hope x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Laura I knew it would be good news this morning. 

Moldog only 2 more sleeps for us. Friday is a big day


----------



## Moldog

I know patbaz it will be the longest 2 days!


----------



## loulouh79

Wow such wonderful news Laura! I can only imagine your happiness. Huge congratulations 

I'm very tempted to test I'm 7dp5dt but so scared for a negative, I had obvious cramping every day up until two days ago its now very rare and mild. I've heard everyone is different but with the cramps I felt something was going on. Without them I'm just worried. 

I think ill test tomorrow, did anyone else test as early as 7dp5dt ? 

L xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Try to keep busy huni. It's the only way  I have meetings all day then I am off to a. meeting a two hour drive away so I won't be home until after 11 and tomorrow is our summer staff outing so another busy day. Still shaking like a leaf though p

Loulouh just remember if you test and get a negative that it's very early and most info says the earliest you could test is 9dp5dt. Good luck huni x


----------



## Laura22

Thank u so much ladies, I feel like im dreaming still!lol.xx

loulou, I started testing ridiculously early at 4dp5dt, and although I was lucky to get my bfp at 5dp I dont think thats very common. I decided to keep testing because I had already started but the worrying I did an how awful I felt seeing the first few bfns wasnt worth it, it can change so suddenly so if u can hold out hunni u shud.xxx


----------



## loulouh79

Thanks patbaz your always so kind and supportive. 
I'm just feeling a bit down today, I'm not exhausted like everyone says 
And I'm on progesterone injections so any symptoms I feel are false : ( 

I felt Better when I had more cramps but even they can be caused by the shots too! It's so wicked that med as you second and triple guess not just symptoms but if any are actually real pregancy symptoms 

Laura I'm so glad you told me as I'm not strong enough for a negative I'm gonna do my best to hold out, I just want that positive so badly I've been through years of grief and now my only chance of family is donor eggs which I have on board and hopefully keeping safe xx 

Thanks ladies 

Did any of your symptoms fade to mild after transfer ? Xxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi *loulouh79* your at the same point as me and our OTD is the same I want to test but I'm going to wait for bloods on Friday. I've had symptoms and yesterday was aweful but today I have nothing as yet. Keep your chin up!


----------



## patbaz

Luolouh I lost all my symptoms about half way through 2ww and I still have very few symptoms despite being 6w 5d pregnant so it's not over yet x


----------



## loulouh79

Oh wow moldog it's exciting but so nerve wracking. 
I'm gonna do a HPT as I don't have any hcg I'm my system as donor eggs tomorrow and before I go on Friday for my own peace of mind as my bloods don't come back for 5 days - I can't wait that long x


----------



## lemony

Sorry ladies I need some advice.  
My (D) H and I had a massive row last night. I haven't slept very well and I'm so worried the stress might affect the pregnancy.  What can I do now? So upset and worried


----------



## hilly35

Laura, huge congrats on bfp, I just knew it was going to be good news for you. Bet you are in complete shock! 

Lemony, it us so common to gave rows during 2ww with all the worry and stress. I had a massive doozy of a row with my dh on the Thursday, I was inconsolable and cried like I have never cried before and test positive on the Saturday. It genuinely won't affect anything. (By the way I wax so in the right! )

I also didn't gave any symptoms before otd.


----------



## loulouh79

Oh wow really patbaz as I've started to freak a little now and that's not good : ( 

I've never been pregnant or had IVF so it's all very new to me. Sadly I missed the time of Ivf with my own eggs and when I found my hubby and wanted our family it was too late. I'm only 35 but endometriosis and early menopause. 

However I'm now grateful for a chance and hope my little ones stay safe and secure : ) x


----------



## loulouh79

Hilly I'm new to thread did you get BFP? As your OTD has been and gone ? And you didn't get sickness till now ? X 

X


----------



## lemony

Thank you hilly. I think I need to relax a bit. I've just tested again and all still positive. So must chill!
Oh and I was in the right too!!
Welcome lou. Hope 2ww goes quickly for you x


----------



## hilly35

Yep loulouh, I got my bfp on Saturday and only really had my first wave of sickness this morning. Everyone is so different, it's such a nightmare I think knowing what's a real symptom and what is the drugs. Very hard on us I think.


----------



## patbaz

Lemony like hilly says 2ww is such emotional torture on both you and DH it's common to have rows. My DH was working shift this 2ww so we didn't see each other to row for a change lol. 
But one blazing row won't have any impact on your little one xx


----------



## loulouh79

Starting to feel a bit better thanks hilly and patbaz - having  a few v dull cramps today but that's it just pray I have managed to keep lil ones safe x 

Xxx 

Lemony - I've been awful to my hubby. I find best thing is just apologise and explain how scared and anxious you are right now but that you are strong together and his process is very stressful. I told my hubby to ignore any of my bad behaviour before we started this journey so if I'm being a ***** he just says darling I love you but your having a mood I'm gonna go occupy myself ill be back later by that time I've calmed down cried and realised I was wrong - he forgives me : ) till next time ; ) xxx


----------



## lemony

THank you so much for your comments. I think I am coping with the situation better than he is. I think he is really struggling with everything- pressures with the farm and this on top. It is also coming up to the years anniversary of my brothers death so that is impacting too. 
We have wanted this for ages and now it seems to be happening I think he is having a crisis of confidence and he doesn't think he will cope with it all. This is so hard


----------



## loulouh79

Lemony - It will be a challenge but when you get the BFP and you start seeing that little life I'm sure all will be ok x 

Sending you positive vibes and love to get through


----------



## NatalieB

Hi Everyone,

I am new to FF and new to IVF. I had my first egg collection on 11th June, 6 were collected, three fertilised. Out of the three I had one transfer on 13th June, one has been frozen and the other didn't develop. I am due to to a test tomorrow. I'm feeling very nervous and anxious about the result. My husband is being very supportive it just seems to have been a long two weeks! Probably the same for all of you too. Does anyone else find out tomorrow?


----------



## LadyPatience

Hi Natalie (and everyone!)

I test tomorrow too. I had EC on 10th June and had one blastocycst put back on the 15th. Nothing to freeze sadly, though all four that fertilized made it to blastocyst stage! My clinic was very careful not to hyperstimulate me so we only got 6 eggs!

Feeling nervous too, but trying to stay positive whatever the outcome. Have you had any symptoms? I've had all sorts but have to assume it's all the progesterone suppositories.

GOOD LUCK!!

LP XXX


----------



## patbaz

Good luck to you both I will be logging on to see your BFP in the morning xx


----------



## LadyPatience

Aghhh I hope so Patbaz!! Congrats on your BFP! Did you have any tell-tale signs? xx


----------



## patbaz

Not really. I had an 18 day wait  in the last few days I was a little light headed and got heartburn but had no symptoms throughout. Each pregnancy is different I am now just waiting for my 7 week scan on Friday and am totally petrified something will be wrong. The worry never ends


----------



## LadyPatience

18 days!! Oh my god - why?! Good luck for Friday - if you've had no pains or heavy bleeds I am sure everything will be fine. Though I bet I will be the same when I get to your stage - IVF gives you too much information in a way!

xx


----------



## Kims84

Good luck for your scan on Friday Pat. Fingers crossed. Mine is 17 July. Seems too long!!


----------



## loulouh79

Good luck lady patience and Natalie for testing tomorrow it's so exciting I'm sure it will be BFP's all round. 

Xxx


----------



## loulouh79

Patbaz 

Wow EXCITING - don't panic everything is gonna be just fine. Xxxx ill be watching and waiting for updates


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni


----------



## francesmac

Hey girls, just checking in. 6dp3dt, 8 more sleeps till otd and I'm still managing to cling to my sanity. Which is an achievement for me as at this point during the last 2 attempts  I was already buying my hpts, getting ready to test early! I will resist this time, I will, I will!  
Still so very very tired, every evening I'm falling asleep on the sofa. Although dh loves it for he gets to watch the football in peace. And today I've had really strong pains in my abdomen,  like I had done 100s of sit ups! But surely that can be nothing to do with what my wee beans are doing, thats nowhere near my womb! 

Congrats Laura, great news! Good luck to those ladies testing tomorrow, evrything crossed! 
And best of luck patbaz for friday. Hopefully the scan will give you the reassurance you need to finally breathe and relax into your pregnancy.  

Lemony, I hope you are feeling better now, sadly the other halves are both our rocks and our punching bags through this time. Mine truly deserves a medal for what I put him through.....though of course I would never tell him that, haha


----------



## lemony

Frances thank you for your help. 
I did a little research into the abs pain you are describing. I have exactly the same pain and a BFP. Apparently at the very beginning of pregnancy your diaphragm rises by 4cm to make room for changes in your belly. This also pushes your ribs out. So I would say the abs pain is a good sign xx


----------



## Lucy26

Hi I'm 15dpo and 2 days late. No af and no signs. I'm so frustrated


----------



## francesmac

Lemony, thanks for that! Just when Iwas flagging and needed a new injection of hope! I just love the exchange of info on here. I would never even have thought to look it up and see if it could have something to do with fertility....and I'm Dr Google obsessed! So glad I mentioned it now. Cheers for that, lets see what happens and watch this space!


----------



## Kims84

Hi ladies.   congrats to those with BFPS. 

I got mine yesterday morning but then had some brown discharge yesterday afternoon. I rung the clinic and they said to rest and see what happens. 

Had to see my gp today about getting more pesseries and I asked him
About the discharge. I have to say he was a bit rude!  He harped on about a private clinic charging for treatment and the cheekyness of my clinic sending me there for blood tests and tablets. 

I have to admit it was nice to see how embarrassed he was when I said it was NHS funded. He didn't know what to say!!

Anyway, still a slight brown tinge today but not as bad but could that be because I've rested??  still worried


----------



## lemony

Frances check out this link: http://www.renewosteopathy.com.au/blog/?p=590
Keep positive xx

/links


----------



## Lucy26

I'm new here and really not sure what I'm doing haha. I've been looking for groups that can help me with the my poas obsession and the tww. I already have one daughter and trying ttc with my second. Just keep getting bfn even though I'm 15dpo. Any advice


----------



## lemony

Kims-  brown:good,  red:bad. I had some a couple of days ago too and did the same, no problem since. 
Silly Dr obviously didn't read your notes!!


----------



## Kims84

lemony said:


> Kims- brown:good, red:bad. I had some a couple of days ago too and did the same, no problem since.
> Silly Dr obviously didn't read your notes!!


Thank u. Did you carry on as normal with work or did you rest? I had today off as leave anyway but not sure about tomorrow x


----------



## patbaz

Lucy my advice would be to get a blood test at your gp. Ask for beta hcg. If it comes back above 5 I think it means your pregnant. Some women don't test positive on hpt until they are 8/9 weeks x

Kim's brown blood is old blood. It could have come from your cervix. Apparently the pessaries can irritate your cervix and cause it to bleed a little. Try not to worry huni xx


----------



## MCH1980

Hello!!

Well finally after 7 years we got our BFP  

We had done 5 tests all positive since Sunday but we had our official beta test today and results 183 which is brilliant. SO HAPPY!!

Got another beta on Saturday so fingers crossed numbers are increasing and this little bean sticks for the next 8 months


----------



## patbaz

MCH fab news huni x congratulations on your BFP xx


----------



## Kasvar

Wow - such positive news today!! Well done to the BFP's 

To the ladies talking about ab pain - I had pain like the tightness you get from doing sit ups (not that I do those often!) and I got a BFP!  So hoping the same applies to you  

Hope everyone's well and trying to stay rested.  Good luck for Friday Pat  xx


----------



## francesmac

Thanks for sharing that link lemony. It all seems so logical, just would never have guessed that most of those changes would happen so early on. The wonders of it all!
thanks kasvar, can't hear enough stories like that!

congrats mch1980


----------



## Kims84

Congratulations mch!!!!


----------



## lemony

Kim yes I rested ( as advised by pat and my clinic) luckily I had a couple of days off. I wasnt given a length of time tho. 
Mch congratulations x


----------



## Rach2013

Hi Ladies...

I cant keep up with this thread, its very eventful! just been away couple days, was nice to escape and past few days on.

Iv been feeling rubbish these last 2 weeks, since ET- abdo v tender and painful, nausea, bloating, abdo v swollen. 
Started with diarrhoea tonight : (. 
According to Dr Google another sign of OHSS but the nurse didn't agree as just rung st marys.

Im 13dp3dt, OTD sun 29th... roll on  
Good luck to everyone

xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Glad to hear you had a nice break away Rachel. Good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## lemony

Oh can I ask is it ok to have a bath now my otd is tomorrow? Desperate to float off x


----------



## patbaz

I was told no baths during 2ww. After 2ww it's ok to have a warm but not hot bath x


----------



## lemony

Ok best wait then. Thx x


----------



## Moldog

This wait is a killer, I feel like I have no symptoms at all now!!!


----------



## hilly35

Hang in there moldog, hang in there xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Moldova not much longer huni. Stay strong sweetie x


----------



## rmatz

Hi everyone  I have been reading for a few days, but have been too tired to compose my little bit of info. Well, too lazy, at least.  I am so sorry, it has turned out much longer than I intended. I hope you don't mind!

I have enjoyed seeing so many BPFs and am sorry to see the negatives. I know how disheartening that can be and how much fear it can bring with it.  

I am an American living in Germany for the last seven years.  I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2003 (also have autoimmune thyroid, diabetes and some digestive issues. I believe they are ALL connected to hormonal issues), so always knew it could be a bit harder to conceive, but had come to accept that.  However, when I finally settled here with my German partner, I started to realize time was running out.  My husband is turning 50 in August (I am 39) and has also invested much of his own self image into the idea of having a family.  I moved here late 2007 and we started trying casually mid 2010, but weren't aggressive because without being married in Germany it could get complicated legally since I was divorced (my child would be linked to my ex husband until papers were processed to prove divorce. This was in spite of the fact that I hadn't seen my ex for almost a decade and had been living with my partner for years already.  )  

Also, we would get no help from insurance until we were married and that process took 2.5 years of red tape.  Finally, in 2012 we got through that hurdle and started with a great clinic here in our city in Germany. When I say great, I mean they are caring, helpful and very professional with great credentials.  We started with Gonal F and then a trigger shot and had sex. We did this three rounds, one of which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. I had a postiive test that lasted a day or so and then went away. I was sure the trigger shot was out of my system, so felt sure it was a chemical. It was very disappointing, to say the least.

After that, we started IVF.  I am now in the 2ww for our third and last possible IVF, now 9dp3dt of three embryos (1 four cell, grade A, 1 five cell grade A and one 7 cell grade B, if I remember correctly).  We are not allowed to do IVF anymore after this in Germany because of our ages.  We had to have this one completed this month, as well.  Insurance pays for half, but the financial pressure has been hard, too.  If it fails, we may still think about going out of country for donor eggs (not legal here), but I am not sure we can afford it. 

We had a chemical pregnancy last time, too. The positive test lasted a couple of days that time, so this time my husband doesn't want me to test. He says it would hurt too much to see the positve fade away again.

So, I am trying my best to wait  until Monday for the blood test.  My clinic was amazing this time, especially.  I was given two extra visits with the doctor just to check that my ovaries and lining looked good and they gave me a free extra progesterone shot with each visit.  I take loads of progesterone via pessary anyway, but I guess they don't want to take chances that progesterone levels were the cause of the chemical pregnancies not sticking. Or, it could simply be for my peace of mind.  They even are mostly patient with speaking English with me, though encourage me to speak German. I can't really concentrate to do it for long though when I know they speak fluent English!

So, as of this Monday my lining and ovaries all looked good, but we have no way of knowing yet really if it will stick. I try not to think about it, as it not working basically means a childless life. Adoption is a very slim chance, due to age as well.  This is our last chance and if I think too much about it, I get panicky. 

Speaking of which, to the person who was worried about stress, I can tell you that all of my doctors assured me stress does not really impact conception rates. In fact, my husband and I had a huge argument last Tuesday in which he said some really awful things (okay, I did too, but I am taking massive amounts of hormones). I was catastrophizing and imagining my marriage over, so on Wednesday when I went for the first of my two extra visits, I was in an almost full panic attack in the doctor's office, freaking out that this stress was going to blow everything. He  assured me multiple times  that it would not and sent me to get some counselling for my peace of mind. I have actually been calm ever since, but that was a very intense visit!

I try not to symptom watch because the meds play too many tricks and I tell myself that to have a symptom, your body has to register the pregnancy hormone and so, if it hasn't even had time to build, how can I really be feeling any symptoms? These are the kind of things I tell myself and remind myself that it is probably the pessaries. 

There was one thing, though.  When I had the two chemicals, I also had really horrid days on what were probably implantation days.  Well, last Friday (which was about the right timing), I had extreme dizziness, was throwing up and had loose bowels for a couple of hours and was still nauseaus the next day.  However, we had taken an extra pessary because I wasn't sure if I had missed one, so that could have been it, too, though I ask myself why would I react that way to the extra pessary when I do not to the shots the doc has given?  So, if it turns out to be a BFP, I will think that was implantation. If not, then it must have been the progestrone, which my doc says could have been so since progesterone messes with your blood pressure and motility. 

So, that is me: fighting the urge to test, on my third and last IVF and trying not to think about it but obviously I am or I wouldn't be here lurking all this time.  I am only grateful that this time round seems to be easier. We took a five months off between the second and this one. In that time I lost a couple of kilos and got my blood sugar under tight control. I eat almost no sugar other than fruit (most of the time). I am much healthier and I think it has made a big difference. The other two times the progesterone kicked my butt!  I was miserably depressed and enraged most of the time.  I am much calmer this go round. Oh, I was given Vitamin D prescribed for a deficiency, too, so maybe that is helping.

But one last bit of encouragement: many doctors at my clinic told me many times that this part is mostly biochemical.  There is no real connection between your body and the beans yet, so food and drink slip ups aren't really a cause for concern. The docs make sure our bodies are in the best state to support a pregnancy and the rest is up to chance or God or whatever you like to call it. Women have babies in times of war and famine, they eat pineapple or drink wine or do strenuous work long before they know they are pregnant. We have done our parts and as long as you stick to your clinic's advice there is nothing you could do to make it happen or to cause it not to work.  The last thing we need during all of this is self-blame, so be your own best friend. You're stuck with yourself 24/7 after all!  Wishing you all BFPs and thanks for listening!

Oh: my tips from clinic: no baths (for infection), no orgasms, no heavy lifting. Resting was not deemed necessary, but don't ''run marathons'' as my doc said. In fact, you get up from the table and change almost immediately after the transfer and walk out like any normal gyno visit.  So, I try to eat and drink as if I were pregnant, but other than that nothing too special. I do make my husband do the cat litter simply because I can convince him to


----------



## akduce83

Hi ladies my OTD is Sunday but going to test from Friday but apart from a few light twinges nothing at all 
I'm on my last blastie following an endo scratch and I just feel in my gut it hasn't worked. After this it's down to private treatment 

Anyone else had nothing at all and still got their BFP

I've locked the preg tests away so I can't get to them til Friday x


----------



## patbaz

I had no symptoms and I am currently 6weeks 5days pregnant so it's not over until you get a BFN. Try to be positive. I am sending you sticky and positive vibes xx


----------



## beckyboo123

havnt been on ere 4  awhile as I forgot bout trying so hard I been busy looking for new jobx etc xxi been on comid for 8th mnth now while I have bee on them I never missed a period now I have missed one bout a wk later however im having tummy cramps head aches filling dizzy sickness at certain time  and start to feel sleepy a lot I dnt want to belive anything yet im too scared to take a test cuz I dnt want it not be I wnt this so bad nw but what else can I do


----------



## Me Myself and I

Test - it is the only way you will know!!!!


----------



## shello

Rmatz I do really wish you all the luck in the world. Try and stay positive xx


----------



## patbaz

Rmatz wishing lots of lucky and sticky vibes for this tx x


----------



## akduce83

Thanks Hun, just feel normal
Had 4 failed FETs so really deflated, only thing that's encouraging is the endo scratch x


----------



## akduce83

Take a test Hun and let us know... Goodluck x


----------



## Laura22

This thread has moved so fast today! Im on the fone so cant see all the names but I wana say a huge congrats to the bfps, and for those who have still to test Good Luck!! Sometimes it feels impossible but it really does happen! Xx


----------



## loulouh79

Wishing you luck rmatz - you deserve this BFP : ) 

Moldog - I'm only a little crampy today nothing much and feeling just like you, frustrated, scared and worried. I almost don't want to test. 

My heart sinks when I think about it as at the moment I'm pupo after test it could be over : (  SCARY! X.


----------



## rmatz

Thank you for the warm welcome, ladies!  

and we all deserve it, I think!


----------



## Moldog

Thank you *loulouh79* i so agree with you I'm really scared too! 
Good luck *rmatz*


----------



## francesmac

Welcome Rmatz. Definitely sounds like you've been through the mill! I really hope this is the one that sticks and make all this heartache worthwhile. I'm in Germany too, moved over from Ireland 2009 to the very glamorous NRW   the red tape here is a nightmare at times but it has it's positives too. Nobody at my clinic will speak English sadly. They play around with the odd word or two when greeting or saying goodbye but that's it. Thankfully despite this, they are all lovely.
Fingers crossed for you 

Afm, abdo pains seem to have migrated south. Now have horrible pulling feeling , not exactly cramps. Just praying it's somehow connected to implantation!  Time will tell....just a pity time moves so God awful slow! 
Night ladies


----------



## rmatz

Thank you for more welcomes!

Francesmac, 
I am in NRW, too!  Are we allowed to mention clinics and cities on here?

oh, and Francesmac, is this your third IVF? I saw you did FET. Does the insurance count those towards your three tries?
We found out later that there is an insurance that covers 100% but it was too late for us to change. We are just grateful for the 50%, since in the US we'd never have had a chance.


----------



## francesmac

Haha small world rmatz! I can't see why we can't mention clinics. I'm in Kinderwunschpraxis in Gelsenkirchen (we live in Bochum area). I had heard also about an insurance that would cover 100% but it wasn't guaranteed and we already had the go ahead from our insurance for 50% of 3 attemptsso we went ahead. The fets are not considered part of our 3 tries but they don't help with freezing costs. We were very lucky to have so many frosties from our first try, just hope one of the bunch is a winner ! But if not we will have a further 2 full cycles half funded. I can't even begin to imagine having to start from scratch again after failing with all these frosties ! But I guess it can happen.


----------



## rmatz

Okay 

Wow. We are VERY close. I am in Dortmund 
I use Kinderwunschzentrum Dortmund, lol.

OF COURSE, I want this one to stick for you, but if you need to move forward and feel you would rather have a clinic that will speak English with you, I can only highly recommend our clinic. Bochum is only about 30 minutes (I think) from Dortmund. I used to go by train twice a week when I taught ESL. I think it is 15 minutes by train and the Kinderwunschzentrum is in the city center, so walkable or a two minute ubahn ride from the main station.

Their attention to me has been amazing and I get blood results the same day for the OTD.

I have had two of the three partners as doctors and they were both excellent.

http://www.kinderwunschzentrum.org/en/welcome/ (English version)

What a small world! But, let's just have postive thoughts about this time round! 

oh, and Francesmac when you wake up you will be in the downward slope of your 2ww 

Ich drucke die Daumen für dich!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lemony

Rmatz thank you so much for your honest and insightful 1st post. I really hope that you have a positive outcome.
Ramtz and Frances- what an incredibly small world it is. You 2 should keep in contact and support each other. 
AFM in bed with DH snoring beside me after trying his first go at some relaxation techniques- I think they worked!!
My OTD is tomorrow and as you all know I have tested early and was amazed to see a BFP, there is a little voice in the back of my head tho, telling me when I test in the morning it will be negative. Just can't believe after being told by our clinic that the chances of the ET working were very slim due to the mess that cystic fibrosis has on the sperm, that it could actually work!!!! And being told that this is likely our one and only chance- really just all seems so surreal. So there is hope for us all, always. 
I hope you all sleep well and that your dreams all come true xx


----------



## rmatz

loulouh79, hang in there.  The progesterone can cause havoc with your emotions.

It's not over yet!  We have to work hard, I think, not to borrow worry from tomorrow. I know I do!  I've had to work very hard at just dealing with things on a day by day basis, because I can't handle it all at once.

If I start thinking about a life without a family, I get too overwhelmed. I grew up in a children's home so didn't have such a great childhood (children's home was good, reason for being there not).  So, without a good family, I always thought I could make my own. Now to think about not really having a childhood and to not be a mother, too. It's too much to bear.

So, I just say, ''Just for Today''. All I have to worry about today to work toward my hopes and dreams is make sure I get my pessaries and eat right to maintian my blood sugar.  It's enough for today, anyway 

Then, tomorrow, wake up and do the same until Monday, when I test and then I will deal with the results then.

If it is positive, I will be over the moon.
If it is not, I will grieve, but at the same time, I will be released from the purgatory this whole ttc thing has done to my life. It feels as if it has been on hold for two years. I don't want to think about what it will mean, but I am thankful I will never have to inject myself with those drugs again.  The needles weren't a problem, but the whole process and meds were so taxing.

Either I am a mother, or I can move on with my life. Something positive in both cases.

But, whatever it is, it is not for today.

I hope you get a great night's sleep and the worry leaves your tired soul.  



Wow, lemony, 

Congrats on the BFP! What a blessing!   I look forward to seeing your confirmation tomorrow!

What were those relaxation techniques, lol, as my hotheaded GerMan could probably use them, lol  He had massive stress today at work (a colleague shoved him!!) and so I had to spend all day keeping him calm.  To his credit he did remarkably better than I expected. 

Thank you for your words of encouragement


----------



## akduce83

Hey ladies got my BFP after testing day 9 on FET. 
No real symptoms apart from twinges, sneezing a lot and spot outbreak. 
I'm in utter shock. My last blastie made it x


----------



## Moldog

Congratulations *akduce83* that's fantastic news!


----------



## francesmac

Thats unreal rmatz! Dortmund is no distance at all! My frauenarzt had recommended both Gelsen and Dortmund clinics to us. The only reasons we went with Gelsen were, I liked the fact that the doctors are all women and the strassenbahn around the corner goes straight to the clinic so no connections.  I can't really complain, they are great there but who knows, if it doesn't work maybe we'll reassess.  Lemony is right, it would be a shame not to keep in touch when we are so close. And who knows, if by some mad luck we both end up with our bfps this time, it would be great to have a pregnancy buddy! You test on Monday? Best of luck to you, I really hope it sticks. I have to wait until Thursday.  Feels like a life time away but as you said, I'm now on the home strait,  over half way, 6 more sleeps!! 

Congrats akduce83, lovely waking up to another bfp. Keep it up ladies!


----------



## loulouh79

Well done akdeuce83 WOW!!!! Amazing news xxx 

Lemony- good luck : ) 

I hope I will be joining all you ladies with bfp's tomorrow : ) - I can't sleep far too much on my mind x


----------



## patbaz

Akduce whoop whoop congratulations huni. Have a healthy happy nine months
Xx


----------



## Paula341

Congratulations akduce83 fantastic news enjoy


----------



## lemony

Rmatz I can understand how u feel. I was adopted so horrible to feel there was no blood line. But amazing BFP confirmed for me this am!!!
I found the below relaxation techniques when googling and he tells me he feels so much better this morning. http://www.dartmouth.edu/~healthed/relax/downloads.html
I am going to disappear a little from here but I really wish everyone all the happiness they can have. I will pop back every now and then to see how you all did. Thank you for being such wonderful companions. With love and best wishes xxx

/links


----------



## patbaz

Lemony an official congratulations huni xx


----------



## Candy x

Just a quick visit ,,,, CONGRATS to lemony and akduce   

Just popped in really to say GOOD LUCK to Patbaz for your scan tomorrow , I hope all goes well Hun , will be thinking of you  can't believe how fast it come  
6 more sleeps until mine so not far behind you xxxx


----------



## francesmac

Congratulations on your official bfp lemony. Have a great pregnancy and best of luck!


----------



## loulouh79

Oh big big congrats lemony xxxxx and. Good luck patbaz x 

Did anyone get headaches a couple days before OTD I'm not sure if hcg has actually started to build up and cause symptoms of if its just stress headache. 



X


----------



## LadyPatience

Feel like such a gatecasher here but I wanted to report my   this morning on OTD. Can't believe it! Don't give up hope - this can happen for you all!! 

Love LP XXX


----------



## Jayne123

Hello Ladies 

I had my ET yesterday. Test on 7th July. Can I join your group please. 

Hugs to you all.

Xx


----------



## loulouh79

Congratulations lady p - fantastic news xxxx


----------



## NatalieB

Thank you for the good lucks and wishes. Congratulations to those BFPs!

I tested this morning and a cheeky one last night and received two positives, but super faint lines! Still positive right girls? It's still early days. Wishing all those waiting lots of luck xxx


----------



## LadyPatience

Thank you and congratulations loulou and lemony! A line is a line my nurses said after my ET. You're preggo! xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations on your BFP Natalie and lady patience

Jayne welcome to the thread huni. There is a July 2ww thread as well you may have more buddies on there as most of the ladies here will have tested by 1st of July. Good luck with your tx

Candy thanks so much for thinking of me,,  am petrified. To top it all off my friend has just announced her pregnancy today, the last time she announced her pregnancy I'd had a mc the week before. I'm praying this isn't a bad omen


----------



## Laura22

Congratulations natalie and lady patience, brilliant news! And lemony, huge congrats on ur official bfp! Im so eager for Monday to come, im scared my result will change!

Patbaz, best of luck for tomorrow, cant wait to hear an update, it will b amazing! Dont b thinkin like that about ur friend, if anything it mite be a positive thing, I had 2 pregnancy announcements just before my bfp.xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Laura it's just brought back such bad memories for me


----------



## Laura22

I completely understand, I dont think anyone realises how much worry and heartbreak comes with this journey. But ur so strong to get to here, this is ur time! Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Laura. I needed that x


----------



## hilly35

Patbaz, you are going to be ok. Wishing you all the best. Is there ever NOT a sleepless night!


----------



## Moldog

1 more sleep!


----------



## loulouh79

Moldog I've just got my HPT ready for the morning, do you think your gonna sleep tonight I don't lol. 

Woke with bad headache, and slightly runny nose. I'm in a I can't be bothered to do much today : ( x 

What you feeling today symptoms etc ?


----------



## Jayne123

Thanks Pat. Ill join the July thread. 

Lots of hugs and good luck to you, and hopefully your friends news isn't a bad omen 

Take care


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Jayne x

Loulouh & Moldog looks like the three of us won't be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## Lovelypup

Congratulations lady p! Was rooting for you! X


----------



## rmatz

Morning (okay, afternoon) Ladies 

, Lemony, akduce83 and ladypatience!  It is good to see that all of this is possible.

Thanks, too, Lemony for the link, too. I'll pass it along!

Patbaz, I really hope you can feel better soon.  Just don't forget that good things are just as possible as bad. In fact, the sheer population  of the planet is a clear sign that most babies get born quite safely (right?)  I want to encourage you to not let past trauma rob you of the joy you so rightly deserve today.  Too often we do that, let pain of the past or anxiety of the future cloud today. I know all of this is easier said than done. I certainly don't have it down and have to retry every day.  But I sure hope your fear lifts soon and only happiness remains.

Francesmac, yes, it would be lovely to have a pregnancy buddy! I have trouble making friends. I'm a bit of an awkward person and with my health issues, not a great socializer, so since I haven't worked in a while I actually don't know many people.  It would be great to have someone to share all of this with.

I totally get why you'd choose the clinic with women doctors. I probably would have done the same.

Loulouh, not much longer for you! Hang in there!  

I'm like you today. I can't be bothered. Really, I feel like crud. Exhausted and achy. I wake up many times in the early morning with a full bladder and have been having pinching pains around ovary area.  I guess it could be PMS, but then again it could be the progesterone.  My autoimmune issues often make it hard to know what is going on with my body, as I am always hurting or uncomfortable in one way or another.  Monday can't come soon enough. I'd usually take a warm bath to soothe my muscles.  I guess if I am pregnant, though, none of it will matter because it will all be worth it! 

Feeling a bit down, though, but am trying to ignore it.  Maybe a nice nap is in order?


----------



## francesmac

Congratulations lady p, great news! And a tentative congrats to you too Natalie.  Hope that line keeps getting darker!

we'll be thinking of you tomorrow patbaz. Like I said before, hope it gives you the reassurance you need. Is there ever a point were we just relax and enjoy the bfp. What are we putting ourselves through!  

loulouh and Moldog,  big morning tomorrow! Ive everything crossed! 

Rmatz, don't worry we are all a bit awkward in some way. And now you can say you know one more person in the area! I'm exactly the same as you today. After walking the dog round a local lake I am exhausted! And I've pains going from my lower back into my legs but not like psiatica,  this feels like pulling   
hope you enjoy the nap!

I've moved over to the july thread folks as im testing 3rd july. Thanks for having me though, this is such a great, supportive thread! I'll be popping back to see how the last waiters get on though. Best of luck!


----------



## poppyseed1

Hi all .., this thread has moved fast in 24hr. Didn't get on yesterday or last night now I've a lot of catching up to do. ! 

Just a little hello check in. 

I think I'm out this month tbh. I've no symptoms at all. 10dpo now and bfn most early tests show at 10dpo. So I'm not hopeful at all. :-/


----------



## loulouh79

Hi ladies 

I've been pretty good by not testing during my 2ww. Tomorrow is my Official Test Date and since this afternoon every time I think about it I jave dreaded panic feeling like a mild panic attack! 

I'm so so scared its not going to be the answer I want. 

My treatment was donor egg Ivf I had 2 blasts transferred at 5 days. I just need a bit of encouragement to stop my wobbles and panic bouts they are awful it feels like a falling feeling or like someone just add me jump and I have to recompose myself each time. 

I'm aware this is pretty over the top and I have no idea why my body is doing this I'm normal quite good at composing myself xxx 

Bad head and shortness of breath today not sure if symptoms x


----------



## littlecat83

I used to (and still do sometimes) have bad panic attacks. You are feeling worried and stressed so your body is reacting. When you over worry and stress your body produces lots of adrenalin, which sets of the 'flight or fight' response and your body can react in a big way. Just try to keep calm, breathe through them, nice long deep breaths.

Try looking up some meditation techniques on google - that can really help.

I tended to pop something funny on tv to try distract myself.

Good luck tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Rmatz and Frances thank you so much for your kind words. They made me cry xx

Poppyseed don't give up hope yet huni x


----------



## rmatz

oh my! Patbaz  !  I hope they were stress relieving tears. Those are the best. Though hormonal are nice cause it means the little one is still in there stirring things up


----------



## patbaz

I hope that they were both. I am normally a very calm person but I am absolutely terrified. I am the person all my friends come to when they have a problem as I am pretty calm but can't seem I calm myself down.


----------



## hilly35

Pat that doesn't surprise me at all, you have been so wonderful to us all on these threads. But now you have to have faith and relax for tomorrow. It's your time, I feel it. Can't wait to hear your update. Good luck sweetie, enjoy and know we are all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks hilly you're very sweet xx


----------



## rmatz

I get it. The progesterone during the last two ivfs made me uncontrollably enraged. I felt so out of control and it made me weep loads. 

The worst day was on my birthday. I was in bed all day from the effects of progesterone (i think it was implantation day too) and I was bawling my eyes out. I asked my husband for a piece of carrot cake from Starbucks, as it was the closest to American birthday cake. Then when he told me that he had given half of it to his mother (who has made my life hell at times), I was beyond help.  So, I know how horrible it feels to not be in control of yourself.

Still, I say it's all a good sign in your case that the hormones are still there! Sounds like you are getting banner-sized signs that the little one is aboard   It won't be too long till you will have the confirmation you need to help feel more sure. Maybe a few Hallmark films are in order? Get some sappy chick flicks to pull all of that emotion out of you?

We're all thinking of you.  I usually hate cliched advice, but someone gave me one once that stuck with me. Take it if it helps, ignore me if it is annoying. It was FEAR is nothing but False Evidence Appearing Real.  Your fears, while complelely valid and understandable considering what you've experienced, are not based on any evidence at this point.  In fact, your raging hormones are great evidence that you are still pregnant. At least, that is what I'd tell myself over and over. 

hugs to you!


----------



## patbaz

What would I do without you guys?!?


----------



## rmatz




----------



## lemony

Pat we are all thinking about you tomorrow, deep breath and you can do it.
Xx
Well done to all the positives I haven't congratulated. Now I really am jumping shipxx


----------



## Candy x

Patbaz , you've got me through some rough times on here,,,,you deserve this so much ,  and I no everything will be ok tomorrow   I will be awaiting your update 
 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi *loulouh79* I have no symptoms at all now so not feeling very confident, I've been too busy at work today so not had time to think about tomorrow too much. I'm still not testing tomorrow I'll wait until the afternoon for my blood results. 
Are you still having symptoms?

*Patbaz* I wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## loulouh79

Patbaz - come on girlie, you support all of us. Deep breath and positivity it's all going to be fine ickle patbaz bubba : ) 

Moldog - been horrendous today been having mini like panic attacks each time I think I'm testing tomorrow, it's scaring life out of me. My hubby away but home tomorrow for the day to test with me. I won't get blood test results back till 5 days after so I'm doing a HPT tomorrow my dr said that is ok but blood test still required 

Honestly moldog I'm REALLY SCARED! I've hand slight cramping on and off plus heartburn on my left side on and off and been really thirsty most of the day, had a niggly headache most of the day too. 
You probably have had symptoms but you've been so occupied. I'm at home analysing everything. 

Girls be strong our bodies can do this xxxx 
L x


----------



## poppyseed1

Patbaz .. Good luck tomoz  thinking of you.  Will be loging on just for your news x xx


----------



## Kasvar

Congrats to all the new BFP's - how exciting!! 

GOOD LUCK Pat for tomorrow - keep thinking those positive vibes you've been sending to everyone else


----------



## Paula341

Good luck for tomorrow patbaz thinking of you


----------



## Moldog

OTD has arrived in my own heart of hearts I know it hasn't worked, but I will definitely let you know later ladies.
Good luck *loulouh79*


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Moldog x

Luolouh good luck huni x


----------



## Paula341

Good luck moldog and loulouh79 x


----------



## NatalieB

Good luck patbaz, loulou79 and moldog. Thinking of you all. 

Can anyone help me? Since testing on Wednesday/Thursday I have experienced bleeding. Is this what I should expect?


----------



## patbaz

Natalie what kind of bleeding is it huni?? If it's brown it's usually something that isn't too worrying (it happens a lot in earl pregnancy). I would definitely get in touch with your clinic or contact your epau and see if they will do a scan for you. How far along are you??


----------



## NatalieB

Thanks Patbaz. I am only day 16 after a day 3 transfer. So super early isn't it? I'm experiencing a lot of brownish but the odd red spotting. Just worrying now.


----------



## patbaz

Are you using crinone or pessaries because they sometimes cause your cervix to become irritated and bleed a little but I would def phone your clinic this morning huni xx


----------



## loulouh79

Sending the BIGGEST GOOD LUCK TODAY PUT TO 

PATBAZ & MOLDOG XXX


----------



## patbaz

Luolouh have you tested yet huni??


----------



## NatalieB

Patbaz - yes I'm using crinone pessaries. I've just emailed the clinic so I should get a response some point today. I have my toes and fingers crossed for the three of you today!


----------



## loulouh79

No patbaz I've got to wait for my husband to come home he's away. He will be here around midday. 

Do you think it will pick up hcg at midday? 

I'm sooooooo nervous xxx


----------



## patbaz

If I were you I would pee in a cup now and test using it and fresh urine later. You are only 9 days past transfer so hcg could still be quite weak. Good luck sweetie I am thinking of you xx


----------



## loulouh79

Oh crap I done 2 morning wee's already been up since 6am : ( 
I'm off for blood test too today x 

I did have 2 x 5 day blasts transferred would that increase hcg levels as that would make 14 days no ? Xx


----------



## patbaz

Blood test will give a more accurate result anyway especially this early on. You are amazing that you can wait for dh. On my otd I did my test at 3:30 in the morning 
9dp5dt is the soonest you would expect to see hcg in someone's system although lots of ladies test earlier and get BFP so try not to worry. How are you feeling?


----------



## loulouh79

Patbaz - I promised and I can't do without him. I'm probably holding out as I don't really want to test through fear. Lol 

I'm feeling v anxious have a heavy belly feeling no symptoms really just bad back. 

I think I've decided what will be wil be and I can't change that now. If BFN i think ill take some time out from it all as its such heartache. 

Lets say I've made sure I have no plans for the next week - incase x


----------



## patbaz

Oh huni stay positive. I was sure mine was going to be a bfn even when watching tu positive appear on the test x


----------



## loulouh79

Trying : ) what time you off to appt ? XX


----------



## patbaz

Appointment at 11 so enroute with dh


----------



## hilly35

Patbaz


----------



## loulouh79

Sending sooooo much good luck vibes and hugs Patbaz xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Loulouh , I was told not to pee for 5 hours before you test so if you don't pee again until your hubby gets home at midday you should be ok   Good Luck x


----------



## loulouh79

Candy - What?? That many hours OMG like i can't get through 1 hour without peeing 
Ha ha ha this is gonna be funny! I think the backup of wee's will turn me blue and ill explode lol x


----------



## loulouh79

We just got BFP !!!!!! Xxx 

OMG!!!


----------



## hilly35

Yeahhhhh loulouh huge congrats


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Loulou*, massive congratulations. X


----------



## rmatz

I have come on just to hear that wonderful news, Loulouh!  I am so happy for you!

Well, that and to wish Patbaz lots of luck and peace.


----------



## loulouh79

Thank you sooooo much 
HILLY, jam & cream and rmatz it's all pretty surreal right now and we are just trying to let it sink in. I'm at hospital having blood test too to be double sure but HPT is BFP so I'm happy xxx 

Xxxxx


----------



## rmatz

Hearing your wonderful news, Loulouh, has helped put some more positivity back in my day, so what I write below is just a bit better now 

Asf, am feeling like crud still, physically and trying not to let that affect my mood. 

My husband had a really bad experience at work Wednesday so a lot of my positive energy gets used up keeping him from living in his anger. He is a hardworking teacher, very hardworking and some jerk who happens to be on the board of the school told my husband no one wants him at the school and he does nothing for the school.  My husband is a bit insecure and the school takes advantage of him, so hearing this broke him.  Then the guy actually shoved him when he tried to leave the room! The guy is just jealous as my husband has more credentials, gets better results and is leaving the school for a really great job next year, so this was his last week and a half anyway.  The guy isn't even allowed to teach to the level of my husband.  The school is just ticked off that my husband is leaving and they have no one to treat as a slave anymore.  

So, I just spend  lot of energy telling my husband good things about himself and reminding him that it is over with them and that this one jerk's meltdown does not reflect the truth.  It works for a while, but then he has to be reminded again.  I guess it's good. I don't have time to think about the IVF :/

I grew up in a children's home where I was taught lots of wonderful ways to deal with hard times.  So, since I was 15 I have had people teaching me how to fight negativity in myself (okay, it has taken a long time to get through my thick head, but I got taught).  My poor husband was not and he is struggling a lot. The IVF pressure. I asked him to pray for it all to work out yesterday and he started crying. He didn't even want to THINK about ''what if it works''.  I think he is convinced it won't.  I am trying to be neutral, but with how bad I feel and my home being filled with his anxiety, it's getting harder. 

I hope I haven't overshared. I just don't have anyone to talk to about it all and am so glad to have this site.  I am still using my positive self talk, but needed to acknowledge how I am feeling, you know?


----------



## Moldog

Congratulations *loulouh79* that's fantastic!! I'm still waiting. X


----------



## NatalieB

Congratulations loulouh79!!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Loulouh congrats on your BFP huni whoop whoop xx

Rmatz   you sound like a very strong lady x

Mixed emotions from me baba development is behind where it should be. Dr showed me the heartbeat but she said it's too slow. Baba is only measuring 6+1 and I am 7 weeks exactly today. Dr said not to worry too much but also not to get excited. It's not over but I've a bit of a fight on my hands. I now have to wait until 9th July for next scan. I am an emotional wreck. Didn't cry until dh and I got to the car and haven't stopped since. Sorry for bringing he thread down but you've all been so kind asking after me I wanted you to know.


----------



## hilly35

Patbaz, I replied on other thread but feeling so much for you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Patbaz*,  fingers crossed you've got a little fighter in there. Xx


----------



## Moldog

OMG it's a BFP for me......I am in shock!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Moldog*, huge congratulations.  X


----------



## patbaz

Moldog I am delighted for you huni congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## hilly35

Moldog, wonderful news, congrats xxxx


----------



## rmatz

Patbaz, my heart is praying for you.  . I know it must be so scary! We are all here for you! You didn't bring anyone down. Here is where you come for support because we understand. Maybe for the rest of the world you have to hide yourself for their sakes, but not here. That is what here is for. To multiply joy or divide burdens as much as we can. You bring whatever you need to here for us, is what I say.

Moldog, !

Afm, the stress was too much for my husband. I was once again trying to comfort and encourage, but I think the IVF stress and work and his upcoming 50th birthday and the financial strain of all of this all are just overwhelming him. Patbaz, you said I am a strong lady. But I was weak! I let him get a home test. oops! 

His thinking was if there is any chance of a positive, it would refocus his energies. I felt it was risky as a negative could make it all a lot worse and then we'd face a really sad weekend, but I needed him to have something positive so I took the chance.

And!! It was a BFP. Okay, not so fat, but not too weak either. It was with afternoon pee, too, after multiple times to wee already in the day. I am three days before the OTD and 11dp3dt. I've been having AF pains and cramping, so wasn't sure, but wasn't counting it out.

The thing is, we are only cautiously optimistic now as this has happened to us two times before with a positive and then it went negative. But, it does seem a bit stronger line than last time and I _think_ it is later in the cycle. I think by this time in the others it had already started to fade. We used a pink, early test that catches it at 10 units. It showed up within the first two minutes of a three minute test in the afternoon, so that is good too. Well, no matter what, implantation happened and we hope it sticks! I am going to try not to test again until Sunday morning, as the HCG is supposed to double every two days. Maybe by then it will get stronger or be gone, but the blood test is Monday anyway.

So, it worked for what we wanted: it focussed my husband on something more positive and for that I am very grateful! I need this baby so much, but he needs it even more, I think! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers and thank you for listening to me go on and on.


----------



## NatalieB

Congratulations Moldog. 

Stay positive Patbaz xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rmatz a line is a line   congratulations huni xx


----------



## Moldog

That's great news *rmatz*

*Patbaz* keep your chin up, we are all here for you!


----------



## rmatz

Thank you, Patbaz. Yes, I keep telling myself that, too. There is no way to get a line without the hormone in your system. Just, like you, when twice before it didn't work out, I am trying to take it day by day.

Still, we are happy and it's made a big difference to our day. Thank you for being so supportive.


----------



## poppyseed1

Pat ... A heart beat is a heat beat so that baba has a fighing chance. Keep possitive , and trust things will work out perfectly.  

Congrats to those with BFP it's keeping me going  

I did another test again today bfn but still got until "missed period " which is the 30th
So a few more days but I'm really not hopeful no symptoms at all. None .


----------



## rmatz

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you poppyseed.  I don't really have any symptoms other than AF like pains and tired. Everything really that could also be the progesterone.  My clinic told me that even the blood test day is really very early. 

My test is Monday, too.


----------



## hilly35

Rmatz, so pleased to hear you news. Congrats.  

Poppyseed, hang in there Hunni, things could easily change by otd. Sending lots of    Your way xx


----------



## loulouh79

Patbaz - bless you, me and hubby have said a little blessing for you. Xxxxx 

Keep positive hunni. Xx 

Thank you everyone for the congratulations on my BFP! Still taking it in xx


----------



## patbaz

Thank you so much loulouh you have no idea how much that means to me xx


----------



## poppyseed1

Thank you guys xx


----------



## Laura22

Wow so many bfps! Congratulations loulouh, moldog and rmatz!! Brilliant news!! X

patbaz im so sorry to hear the scan didnt go as u hoped, but that wee baby inside u is a fighter, and if like their mummy super strong! I will keep u in my prayers.xxx


----------



## Moonfire

poppyseed1 said:


> Thank you guys xx


 hang in there Hun- I'm resisting testing till the 30th as I worked out testing this weekend would be too early as my period isn't due till the 2nd. Still hoping for that lucky baby dust for us all


----------



## poppyseed1

Thank you x xx  I know it's mad to test early. 
I opted for no pregal / other drugs this cycle too. (Past 3 cycles I did have days of jabs in tummy then a pregnal shot ) so maybe I ovulated later than expected too. 

I'm not sure how long thawed frozen sperm lives inside (2days maybe ) so I need to hold out until Monday.  

@patbaz how are you now, after a sit down at home ? Just to say I am thinking of you and sending you positive  uplifting vibes. 

And just to Congrates all the bfps .. It makes the thread a positive place to be.. Really really happy for you all. Sticky sticky dust now. X x x


----------



## rmatz

Hi Everyone,

Thinking of you all. Patbaz, how are you today?

I'm up and down. Scared this is another chemical, but still trying to be optimistic.  I still don't feel any symptoms that could be anything more than the progesterone.

So, Saturday almost half done. That only leaves Sunday and Monday (if I go first thing in the morning I usually get results before two p.m.) So, around 48 hours or so and I should have the official results.  

Have a great Saturday, ladies!


----------



## patbaz

Ladies I'm just popping on to say goodbye. I am off on my school trip for next two weeks am coming back for scan on Wednesday and I will update you all then but I'm not sure I will have internet access for the next few days. Good luck to everyone and thanks for all he support. It has meant the world. 
Pat
xx


----------



## loulouh79

Rmatz - sending you hugs : ) for Monday xxxx 

Patbaz - I hope your ok and thinking positive that ickle one is staying ; ) 

Moldog- I hope ur settling into your BFP

I'm off on Monday for my 2nd blod test to make sure my hcg is increasing - fingers toes and more, still no real symptoms but hoping my little BFP stays with me xx


----------



## Jojonz

Hi everyone
I'm over on the July thread (test on 3rd) but wanted to pop in and say hi and that I've loved reading all your posts. 
*Patbatz *sorry to hear you've had a rough ride.. hope the school camp goes well and the scan is good news
Congrats to all the BFP's
*Loulouh *- Its been awesome to read your posts as I have had no symptoms either and was really down (and grumpy) the past few days, but then have pulled myself up again and now feel really positive that this is gonna be a good result for me. And it's so great to read of others who had no symptoms at all and had a BFP so that's what I"m visualising now too

Thanks all and good luck on your journeys


----------



## Moldog

Hi *loulouh79* I'm still getting my head around the BFP and the fact I am pregnant!!!! For the first time ever. I'm not having another blood test until later in the week although the nurse did say if I was anxious I could have one sooner. Just to know the numbers are going in the right direction. Like you I still have no symptoms either!


----------



## Moonfire

Just tested one day early this morning     I am supposed to test tomorrow and my period isn't due till the 2nd but feel as though I'm out


----------



## Moldog

Could be way too early *moonfire*, I did wait for bloods at OTD and my reading was only 63. Your levels may not be high enough yet. I'm keeping everything crossed for you,,


----------



## Kasvar

So ladies, it's with a heavy heart that I have to say my pregnancy bubble has burst.  I started bleeding yesterday and then spent nearly 7 hours in A&E.  The doctor I saw did a test using an HCG cassette and it came up negative on two of them.  Then had to have bloods done.  Their systems went down so didn't get any results until this morning.  My HGC levels are only 3 so that's negative as well.  So having researched everything, I've had a chemical pregnancy.  I'm so gutted and can't believe that it's over for me   Not sure what next steps would be - can't afford another IUI at this moment in time.  Just need to fix my head and think things through.

Good luck to those testing and congrats to all the BFP's.  Will check in and out on here.  It's a wonderful place with so much positive energy and support.  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kasvar*,  so sorry xx


----------



## hilly35

Kasvar, so very very sorry sweetie. Terrible news. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## rmatz

Thank you, loulouh, not much longer now!  

Sorry, Moonfire, though there's still hope. It's not over until the blood test. It's still early.

Oh, Kasvar, what a horrible night that must have been!  Just take time to heal and grieve. Perhaps options will become more clear when you heal.

Have a great, Sunday, ladies.


----------



## Moldog

So sorry *kasvar*


----------



## loulouh79

Oh gosh kasvar I'm so so soooo sorry. Words cannot help you feel better now but your in my thoughts : ) bless you right now xx


----------



## loulouh79

I like a few other lucky ladies have got our BFP's yet our other lovely ladies haven't and I can only assume their hearts are hurting sooo bad. 

If you read my post please can spare a minute and say a little blessing/wish to all the ladies that are still waiting for their little miracle. 

Hoping you all gain strength and positivity to continue on and our BFP's continue healthily 

My hugs, heart and love to us all 

Lou xxx


----------



## Paula341

Moonfire like you we are due to test the same day, I had day off today and working all week so thought today a good day mentally to test deal with and not have to face anyone, I tested this morning and got bfn also  have a headache and feel like my period is on it's way, so am waiting now for the dreaded period, going to bake myself a cake now to cheer me up a little, I wish you all the very best in the future with your journeys, like my best friend I now feel I'm on the journey to a little miracle! How for granted we all take things in life, and how emotionally testing this journey is for us all, I'm so very grateful for this forum for the advice and support in getting through what has been a draining 2 weeks in many ways, and look forward to life's next hurdle! Best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## hilly35

Paula, so sorry. I know you will find the strength to try again. My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## Paula341

Thank you hilly35 the strength will come! Today is a bad day but tomorrow will be different! The roller coaster starts again, xxx


----------



## emma26

I haven't been on here for a while, so huge congratulations to all the bfp's and massive hugs and love to the bfn's.
It's such a busy thread, it's hard to keep up!!!

Patbaz, I just wanted to say that all could easily be absolutely fine!!! We had our scan on Friday and I asked for measurements and bpm etc but they only reluctantly gave me the measurement. The nurse said that she has had so many women measuring small for their dates and go on to have healthy pregnancies!! They used to tell people the measurements etc but as a result of this, have now stopped. It causes to much distress! 
Keep your chin up hun and keep sending positive vibes to that little munchkin!! It will be fine!!!!
x


----------



## rmatz

Hi Ladies,

Paula, sorry to hear of your negative. Perhaps it will change. It's not over till the OTD. 
However, for some of us, the OTD can still leave you in limbo!

Today has been tense for me. After getting a BFP on a home test on Friday, I was hopeful, but cautious as I've had two chemcial pregnancies in the past.

Well, today I was told ''We don't have good news or bad news. We can't say yet if you can say you are pregnant or not.''
Okay, so technically I am pregnant, but my HCG is only 16. I'll have blood work done again on Thursday to see if the levels grow or drop.  My doctor let me have another extra injection of progesterone and when asked if there was still hope, he said yes.  Though, I am still nervous. With my history and such a low number, it will be a miracle if this isn't also a chemical pregnancy. Since it's my last IVF with my own eggs, we are nervous and sad.

At the same time, we remind ourselves that there is still a chance and hope for the best. 

Thanks everyone for your support and I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## Paula341

Bless you rmatz I hope everything works out for you and you get the results you deserve on Thursday will be thinking of you, I had a stronger day today got my head round the cycle starting again and no period for me today so totally messing with my head again!!!! So I will await my period, I'm getting and have been the cramping like it's coming since Friday but as yet no sign! So like you say it's not over till it's over! Although we convince ourselves it's very much over! Hope all works well for you speak soon Paula x


----------



## hilly35

Rmatz, stay strong, I am keeping everything crossed for a good rise in your beta level. 

Paula, sending you lots of


----------



## Paula341

Thanks hilly35 xxx


----------



## loulouh79

Hello all I've just got my bloods back 

OTD 27th June - 637 
30th June - 2780 

They seem awfully high can anyone give any insight on those numbers pleeeease ? Xxx


----------



## rmatz

, loulouh!

Some people think that it might indicate multiples (twins at least)   How many embryos did you transfer?

See, yours wasn't going down at all!


----------



## Moldog

Hi *loulouh79* your levels sound fantastic to me, I don't get my second bloods until Friday and my first was only 63!! 
Have you got symptoms now Hope your feeling ok x


----------

